# Mama & Papa Bear said 'I do' on 12/13/14!!!



## LillyTame

Updated: We decided on the date of 12/13/14. A Saturday morning, beach wedding with approx. 50 guests.

Aloha Ladies! :wave:

I can't believe I am finally here! My OH finally asked me to marry him! :happydance:

Well, I guess I can't really say "finally" because we have only been together for about 18months :blush: But from day one it has just felt _right_ and we knew this day was coming! :thumbup:

We met online in March of 2012 and moved in together in May. We've been inseparable ever since :cloud9: A little about us: We are both 33, he is from Oregon and I am from Cali. This will be my 1st marriage, his second. He was only married a few months and then she cheated :growlmad: Her loss! Because OH is an awesome man and I can't imagine being happier! In fact this is my only relationship where I KNEW I wanted to be married! :wedding:

So! OH asked on my B-day (Aug 31st) while we were snorkeling. https://www.freesmileys.org/smileys/smiley-sport038.gif Although I was hoping he would ask that day I wasn't sure if he would or the when, where, or how so it turned out to be a nice surprise because I was not thinking about it at all when he asked.

Even though we have talked about our future wedding for months and months and I have a general idea (and some specific ones :winkwink:) of what I (we) want, it's finally time to start putting plans into action! :thumbup:

Please join me ladies with lots of advice, encouragement and support! I know you ladies of BnB are super awesome! :hugs:

P.S. We started TTC in Jan 2013. After 7 cycles we have had no luck :nope: TTC will go to the back burner (basically NTNP) until after the wedding. If you want to join me on that journey please check out my siggy for the link!


----------



## LillyTame

So here are a few pics of the location:

We decided to do less days staying in the beach house and cottage because they really aren't all that great on the inside. But I love the overall location for the ceremony and reception :thumbup:


----------



## LillyTame

OK, the 1st one I'm very likely to go with but I'm going to look for something just a step up. The 2nd one is too fancy but I still kind of like it

https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0157/3818/products/hawaiianweddingdress_pele_ulu.jpg?v=1374368314

https://dresseslux.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/11/ivory-beach-wedding-dresses-768x1024.jpg

I like the tops of these dresses

https://www.bestbride101.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/09/feature4-300x221.jpg

https://davidtuteraformoncheri.com/wp-content/uploads/dt1b.jpg


----------



## LillyTame

Here are some pics we took for our engagement photos and then the save the date :thumbup:


----------



## LillyTame

It's all about location, location, location...right? :thumbup:

We had our 1st date on 03/19/12 and OH took me to a black sand beach about 2hrs away. One day while looking at the picture we took on that day it _hit_ me that that was where we were going to get married! I even cried! It just felt so right!! :cloud9:

I don't want to post the name of the beach because I don't want it to come up in any searches. Anyway, yesterday I made the 1st step to actually planning our wedding...I contacted the property manager/owner of the little beach house and cottage on the beach where I hope to stay and hold the wedding! We are scheduled to go visit the property Sunday! :happydance:

A friend of mine is going to go with us...we will be able to get a better idea of who can sleep where and how many people we can invite to stay overnight as well as how we could decorate. We will also be taking some pictures that I hope to use on the invites.

After this visit we will narrow our guest numbers down and put down a deposit on the location! My vision is to stay in the cottage with my aunt, his mom and my grandmother. Kind of a bonding experience. And also so OH doesn't see me getting ready the day of the wedding! 8 other family members (at least) can stay in the main house.

Well, I think that's all for now. I will post some pictures from our Sunday trip. :thumbup:


----------



## Twag

Stalking :ninja:


----------



## Ameli

Stalking! Twag beat me from being the 1st!


----------



## LillyTame

Yay! Stalkers! :thumbup:


----------



## txbiscuit

Snorkeling smiley?!?!!! <3

Oh. Yes. I'm also here to stalk...


----------



## LillyTame

txbiscuit said:


> Snorkeling smiley?!?!!! <3
> 
> Oh. Yes. I'm also here to stalk...

I know right!!! I think I stole the link from one of Ameli's posts...I'll send it to you! :thumbup: And try to figure out who I got it from to give credit where it's due.

EDIT: Yep Ameli posted something in Mrs. JJ's journal. You can probably just click on it and the site will come up, like I did. If not let me know and I will send the link!


----------



## Pirate

Stalking!


----------



## GingerPanda

Stalking!


----------



## MIZZYD

I am here too!!!! I love weddings!!


----------



## Mummy May

Congrats :) xx


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Reporting for duty!!! :ninja:


----------



## Amy89

Ooh yay, I love weddings! Stalking! X


----------



## Fezzle

Stalking! I didn't even know there was a place for Wedding Journals!


----------



## lovelymiss

Yay for a wedding journal. :) 

The location is so sweet! I'm so excited for you!


----------



## LittleLady04

Stalking! Congrat's to you hun xxx


----------



## LillyTame

Welcome ladies! Thank you all so much! I've very excited!

Bought OH a new shirt to wear to the beach tomorrow...now I'm looking for something for myself...UGH, hate shopping! These are definitely going to be "before" pics because I am praying I stay motivated and I don't have to be a fat bride! I guess I should say that with more of an affirmation but I don't want to have to eat my words later :dohh: After all I've tried to lose weight for years and have been unsuccessful for the most part (minus bootcamp and one time when I lost 30 on my own).

Yea, watch out ladies, this might turn into a weight loss journal too! :blush:


----------



## Amy89

Lilly, you'll look gorgeous whether you lose weight or not! But we'll all be here cheering you on :)


----------



## MIZZYD

We will be here to motivate you!!!


----------



## LillyTame

Thank you, Ladies! :thumbup:

So I spent most of my day running errands for tomorrow. We got OH some new shorts and I found a flattering outfit with some color! :happydance: I really like it and I hope it shows up well in our photos.

We also went and picked white coral rocks off the side of the road to write our wedding date in the black sand. (Feel like I should explain that the sides of the road are lava fields...so it's black. People take white coral rocks and write messages on the black lava...like "D+E" in a heart or something like that. That's what we are doing but in the black sand where we will have the wedding)

Anyway, excited for tomorrow! Hope we get some good shots. Going to make sure my friend takes lots because I'll probably hate 90% of them lol.


----------



## MIZZYD

Lol Have fun!!!


----------



## txbiscuit

That's so much fun! I bet it will look awesome.


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Fun!! Do we get to see photos????


----------



## LillyTame

Awwww, love the new pic Mrs. JJ! :thumbup:

Of course you guys get to see pics!! As long as _I_ like them :rofl: At the very least you will get scenery pics:haha:


----------



## lovelymiss

You're bound to have some good ones. :) I love engagement photos!! Can't wait to see yours!!


----------



## LillyTame

OK, ladies...pics posted to 2-4 posts on 1st page :thumbup:


----------



## txbiscuit

Oh my gosh, you guys are too cute! And I love the pictures, and the way you spelled out the date! 

P.S. As per usual, super jealous of your fabulous Hawaii locale. https://g-ecx.images-amazon.com/images/G/01/askville/2668058_7307600_mywrite/hula_smiley.gif


----------



## LillyTame

These are my 2 fav so far. My friend played with them on instagram a lil:


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Stunning photos and uh-mazing location! You and DF (teehee) are super cute and you are gorgeous my dear!!


----------



## LillyTame

Thank you! :blush: I still can't bring myself to change to DF! lol


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Wait til you start saying "husband". So freaking weird!


----------



## LillyTame

I can't believe there were so many that I like that I actually have to narrow it down! I wish the photography was a lil better but oh well...we'll try to fix it up with photoshop! :haha:


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Filters and a well placed blur can make all the difference!


----------



## LillyTame

Which one of these do you like better? (there is fuzz, no fuzz, and fuzz only at the bottom of the pic)


----------



## Mrs. JJ

1 or 3... I can't decide!


----------



## MIZZYD

The pix are way toooo cute!!! You guys came out great and look happy and I love the flower in your hair. 

I go with #1


----------



## txbiscuit

I am the odd (wo)man out - I like #2.


----------



## Fezzle

I'm glad you've stuck with that date- look how cool it looks! I like them all- sorry, no help!


----------



## Pirate

Gorgeous couple! Gorgeous location! I can't wait until your wedding!


----------



## lovelymiss

LOVE the photos! You're stunning. 

As for the date pictures, I like the last one best.


----------



## GingerPanda

LOVE the pics! And I like the third one best.


----------



## Twag

OMG the white stones on the black sand looks just amazing!!! and the date is too cool :thumbup:

You guys are super cute love the outfit and the location is gorgeous - sorry not much help I just think they are all great - your wedding is going to be AMAZING :happydance:


----------



## Ameli

Love the pics! Of the date pics I like #3 best, of the other pics I love the one of you two looking at eachother (so sweet!). They're all great though, and you look so happy! Yay for wedding planning. Congrats again.


----------



## LillyTame

Thank you, ladies! :thumbup: So #3 is the one where me and OH are fuzzy and the date is more clear. I really like that one too. To me it's highlighting the date more. One friend said that it's not about the date though, it's about us so we shouldn't be blurry. BUT these are the invites and we really _are_ pointing out the date.

And to get an over all feel of what I'm currently picturing for the invites: that heart one w/ the date in the middle and then 4 other pics, a different pose at each corner. That's the outside/front of the invite.

What do you ladies think? And I'm just playing with ideas to see what I like best, so new ideas are completely welcomed!


----------



## Mrs. JJ

I think it sounds divine!!!


----------



## lovelymiss

I think it's a lovely idea. Even more reason to keep the middle photo focused on the date. :)


----------



## GingerPanda

I got bored:

https://i1352.photobucket.com/albums/q655/GingerPanda89/std_zps19842fe0.jpg


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Gorg!!!!

Edit: That word just looks/sounds weird now that I typed it out and read it...


----------



## LillyTame

Awww, GP, too cute! AND it's blue!! I love blue...wedding colors are going to be blue with accents of yellow.


----------



## LillyTame

GP, how do I copy that...I want to show a friend...that would be cute attached to a calendar on the side of it...for like the fridge, what do you think?


----------



## MIZZYD

OK, so now I see why you and DF were blurry on the third pix. Makes sense now =)


----------



## GingerPanda

It would be very cute! And I did it in blue because I remember you saying a LOOOONG time ago that you wanted blue to be one of your wedding colors.

Here's the URL, you should be able to save it from here:
https://i1352.photobucket.com/albums/q655/GingerPanda89/std_zps19842fe0.jpg


----------



## LillyTame

Just ate a honey bun :blush: Why do you always feel guilty AFTER you do the bad deed :dohh:

That's it! MONDAY! I'm posting my weight on here and I'm gonna make weekly goals...like no fast food for a week, walk a mile so many times a week, etc. :bodyb: I can't keep putting it off! I know me! Next it will be "I'll wait till Oct 1st", then after the Holidays, then New years! :dohh:


----------



## MIZZYD

Definitely start now Lilly. Holidays (IMO) are always harder to start a healthy eating/workout plan. I did the Insanity workout a few months ago, and it was awesome!!!!


----------



## Pirate

Lilly, if I figure out a way to crop my head off of one of my wedding pictures (I don't want my face on BnB) I'll post it so you can see my dress. It had a blue flower theme. :)


----------



## LillyTame

I've heard of this "insanity" workout...but the name alone is kinda scary lol. Hmmm, wonder if my OH would do something like that with me :-k


----------



## LillyTame

Pirate said:


> Lilly, if I figure out a way to crop my head off of one of my wedding pictures (I don't want my face on BnB) I'll post it so you can see my dress. It had a blue flower theme. :)


lmao I've seen pics where people put smileys over their own face. Thanks for reminding me...time to take down my front page face pics since all of you guys have seen them by now :thumbup:


----------



## Pirate

I did see your pictures and you are gorgeous!


----------



## LillyTame

Awww :blush: thank you!


----------



## MIZZYD

IDK, lol, both DH and I did it together. It is not as bad as it looks, I mean, it is hard, but you ALWAYS must got at your own pace. 

Anyway, now I feel like I am a promoter here for Insanity, haha. 

GL Lilly, it is not easy, but definitely worth it.


----------



## GingerPanda

You can do it, Lilly!

OMG I was totally looking at Insanity online earlier. I don't wanna pay for something that will whoop my ass, though. :haha:


----------



## MIZZYD

I got the workouts through YouTube actually. lol


----------



## GingerPanda

*runs to YouTube!*


----------



## MIZZYD

LOL, I Googled the Insanity Schedule and took it from there.


----------



## LillyTame

OH says he thinks he has a copy or can get one for cheap :thumbup: I told him we'll look it up when I get home to make sure I even want to try lol. He said its fun and works but might annoy our downstairs neighbors lol


----------



## LillyTame

Ugh, just started to look up insanity and the 1st thing I saw was some promo "the hardest workout put on DVD" :roll: Ugh, I hate promos! They are just so corny! Don't try to convince me this is the best EVER, I just wanna know it works for regular old people. :dohh:


----------



## MIZZYD

Hahaha, I have also tried some Jillian Michaels workouts, I think those are much easier. I tried the 3 levels of the 30 day shred and also her ripped in 30.


----------



## LillyTame

What were your results with Jillian's workouts?


----------



## MIZZYD

I gained muscle on all the 3 workouts. So in the scale the numbers were not what I wanted to see, but my clothes were another story, they were all fitting very nicely. I did not measure myself or anything, so I can't give you the numbers, I do know I lost fat for sure though.


----------



## lovelymiss

Jillians workouts are a GREAT start. I would not recommend Insanity for just starting out. Here were my results with the 30 Day Shred:



Crappy pics, but I was proud! I've put on a lot of weight since then though. :(

I only lost about 5 lbs, but the muscle and toning was AMAZING!!!


----------



## txbiscuit

I liked 30 Day Shred OK. I did it 3-4 days a week, and I was always sore. My one criticism is that I don't think she does enough warmup/cooldown. I felt like that made the workout harder on my knees and hips. I have old lady joints, though, so that might not be true for everyone. I lost weight well with the free diet plan on her website, too.


----------



## lovelymiss

txbiscuit said:


> I liked 30 Day Shred OK. I did it 3-4 days a week, and I was always sore. My one criticism is that I don't think she does enough warmup/cooldown. I felt like that made the workout harder on my knees and hips. I have old lady joints, though, so that might not be true for everyone. I lost weight well with the free diet plan on her website, too.

I agree! I would usually warm up by walking around the apartment for a bit, then do some beginner level yoga after to help cool down. About an extra 15-20 minutes total, so still not a bad workout! I prefer hour long workouts.


----------



## LillyTame

Great job, lovelymiss! Thank you for sharing! That's what I like seeing....real before and after pics :thumbup:

Keeping it off is harder than taking it off sometimes! :dohh: :haha:


----------



## GingerPanda

I think Im going to try to work out for results! I'll have to do before and after pics.


----------



## LillyTame

Me too GP. You wanna start together? Pick a day and we'll take before pics. I'm gonna take measurements too.


----------



## GingerPanda

Love that pic. :rofl:

I'm in! maybe we should do a weight loss thread so it doesn't take over our threads.

I can do before pics now, but I won't be able to do measurements until I get back home next week. I also don't have a scale, so I can't weigh myself.


----------



## LillyTame

When do you get home?


----------



## GingerPanda

Probably Thursday.


----------



## LillyTame

Well, it's up to you. We can start now (um, now as in Sunday or Monday) or wait till you get back (maybe the following Sunday or Monday?).

I'm a lil crazy, so I know I would have to have a perfect start where I got everything lol :wacko:


----------



## GingerPanda

I took my before pictures in the hotel room mirror. :haha:

Let's plan to start Monday the 23rd? I'm assuming I'm not going to be preggo, because Insanity seems like a terrible thing for a preggo to do.


----------



## LillyTame

If you get pregnant we'll be taking "opposites" hopefully! Me getting smaller and you getting bigger :haha:

Maybe we should make our own "bump" thread Any ladies in our circle of friends that want to get on the results train can post shrinking "bumps" and anyone that gets pregnant can continue to post with growing bumps!


----------



## GingerPanda

I love it!


----------



## lovelymiss

Fabulous idea!!

My "bump" is mostly just fat and bloat right now. But I still take a pic every couple of weeks so I'll be able to tell when I start popping.

Good lick on the weight loss! I can't wait to get back to it after baby is born. I know it'll be a slow start with a new baby around, but my goal is to lose 60lbs by the time baby is a year old. I think it's doable... I'll probably drop 20lb by breast feeding alone.


----------



## Mrs. JJ

I like JM's Shred too. But I am super inconsistent and start it all the time and never finish the 30 days. I did see some results after the first week though.


----------



## LillyTame

I REALLY like this dress! Imagine it all white or ivory OR the bottom white with the bodice part royal blue and trails in the back? What do you think?

https://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/45/54/d2/4554d22ae03c036ad93fda3826b084a2.jpg


----------



## txbiscuit

It's a really pretty cut! I bet it would be gorgeous.


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Love it, Lil!


----------



## MIZZYD

Love the dress.


----------



## Fezzle

Beautiful dress!


----------



## GingerPanda

I looooove it!


----------



## Ameli

That dress is beautiful - so romantic! I can just picture it on you at your beach wedding! I think either of those options sounds pretty - I even like the color you put up. :) :wedding:


----------



## Twag

I love the dress I actually really like it in that colour :thumbup:

Beautiful for a beach wedding <3


----------



## LillyTame

228....That is my current weight as of 0700 10/01/13!

Considering I started the year off at 241, I'm not too angry with that number but it's not where I want to be on my wedding day. Wedding day goal: 160. That may still seem large to some people but I've been 145 before and on my frame, it makes me look like I'm anorexic! lol I wanna be thick..not sick :thumbup:

Week 1 goals:
-down 2 lbs
-breakfast everyday from home
-some form of exercise at least 3x a week

Small steps! :blush:


----------



## txbiscuit

Small steps are awesome! Good for you. :happydance:


----------



## GingerPanda

You can do side-bends and situps. But please don't lose that butt.

:rofl:

My favorite song. And now I'm craving red beans and rice.


LOVE the "thick, not sick" motto! I wouldn't mind getting down to 160, myself. Though my OB/GYN says he'd like to see me at 140. I think I'm at 175 right now.

LET'S DO THIS WEIGHTLOSS THING!


----------



## Pirate

Ok, y'all are inspiring me too! I have no idea what my current weight is. I'd like to get down to around 155-160 as well (150 would be even better). The last time I was weighed I was 174, but that was in April and I know I've lost weight since then because I can fit pants I haven't fit into in a while.


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Way to go, you've already made progress!!! Love the motto!!!!


----------



## MIZZYD

You got this Lilly!!!


----------



## Ameli

Go Lilly! You can do it. :) :thumbup:


----------



## LillyTame

GingerPanda said:


> You can do side-bends and situps. But please don't lose that butt.

I think OH will agree with you here :rofl:


----------



## LillyTame

:happydance: I made my goal, dropped 2 lbs :happydance:
That was mostly done with just trying to eat out less and make better choices because I only went swimming one day! :dohh: This week I will work harder at exercising :thumbup:

Week 2 goals:
-down 2 lbs
-breakfast everyday from home
-some form of exercise at least 3x a week


----------



## txbiscuit

:happydance::dance::yipee::loopy:

That's awesome Lil! You are doing great!


----------



## GingerPanda

Go, Lil! :bodyb:


----------



## Pirate

Hell yeah!


----------



## MIZZYD

Great job!!!!


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Woohoo!!! :wohoo:


----------



## LillyTame

Dangit! I forgot to weigh in this morning before eating, but it's probably for the best with AF bloat and I was soooo hungry last week :dohh: I was reading that some women DO get increased hunger the week before AF :shrug:

I worked out 2/3 days last week and I did manage to continue with my breakfast only from home routine.

This weeks goals: 

Be no more than 224 at next weigh-in
3/3 exercise days
Eat out no more than twice for lunch
Continue only eating breakfast from home

:thumbup:


----------



## LillyTame

Ok, ladies, I'm gonna be honest with you AND myself :dohh: This try is toast! Motivation has been getting weaker each week. I'm going to take a "break" till Nov. :blush:

People keep asking me how the wedding planning is going and other than trying to lose weight, I'm not doing anything right now :shrug: I figure I'll start the official planning in Dec...one year out. It doesn't help that I can't do my budget right now because of the shut down...we only have one income coming in...mines! :dohh:


----------



## GingerPanda

Shutdown is over (for now)! Did your OH get to go back to work today?


----------



## LillyTame

He never stopped working!:dohh: He HAD to go to work but didn't get paid. I wonder when they will pay everyone. I'm glad it's over.


----------



## LillyTame

So...next plan of attack...calorie counting. I've done it in the past, but when I was single. I guess I've been currently avoiding it because I feel like it will be harder to do since I make larger meals for me and OH...well i guess I will just have to make seperate foods until I get things under control...things I can measure. I told OH - in Nov...we are only buying foods that we can measure. He is in this with me. We've actually been trying to lose weight even before the engagement. So hopefully he will get paid by then and we can fill up the fridge and cabinets with healthy stuff :thumbup:


----------



## txbiscuit

I kind of like calorie counting (except that it makes going out to eat a pain). I like MyFitnessPal a lot.


----------



## LillyTame

I haven't used myfitnesspal yet, but it's on my phone lol We both have it and he has been tryning to get me to use it. I used to use sparkpeople...have you heard of that? It's just a site, kinda like here, for support but for weightloss.


----------



## txbiscuit

That's so funny - my OH likes sparkpeople. I think either one is probably good - just whatever you like better.


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Lilly, I loooove MyFitnessPal too. I actually still log my food daily to watch my calories and protein and calcium. My midwife insists for all her patients and I don't mind, keeps me mindful. It's like Sparkpeople which I've used before but I like it better, the app works better for finding and remembering your foods I think and it's the same in that you get a lot of encouragement. Every time you have a loss or complete your day or exercise it posts and your friends can comment. I've been on it for years, I love it!! If you join, friend me! Kittyfeliz. :D


----------



## LillyTame

Here is my thinspiration pic! :thumbup: I was about 20-21! Probably 150-160 lbs. Looking through my pics made me realize that I haven't been at a happy weight in at least 10yrs! (Sorry it's a little blurry, didn't take it out the album)

Tonight me and OH are going for a swim. Even though I haven't started calorie counting or measuring myself again (will in Nov) doesn't mean we have to lay on our butts for 2 more weeks!

I still have those shorts and I want to fit into them again!!

P.S. That was my roommate's side of the room! lol


----------



## GingerPanda

Awwww! Look at Lil! What awesome inspiration!

I'm on my phone, and when I first saw this tiny, I thought you had a fro with a purple bandana over it. :haha: I had to zoom in to see that it was a helmet.


----------



## LillyTame

All month long I thought Halloween was going to be on Friday...meaning Nov 1 - saturday :dohh: Oh well...tomorrow I will start counting my calories and trying to be more active :thumbup:


----------



## MIZZYD

You got this!!!


----------



## GingerPanda

You DEFINITELY got this! We're all rooting for you, and can't wait to see a glowing, happy Lil who kicks ass, takes names, and rocks that perfect dress with her healthy, sexy figure on her wedding day!


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Go Lilly!!!!! :bodyb:


----------



## Ameli

You can do it! :thumbup:


----------



## LillyTame

Got a call from my aunt this morning (like a mom to me) while I'm at work and she is telling me about the plasticware she has bought for the wedding that looks like silverware and a spoon for the punch bowl :dohh:

She is so cute...I can't help but laugh but at the same time I'm thinking "but what if we had a theme going?!" Good thing we don't!

This weekend I hope to get around to printing out the save the dates and will mail them out the beginning of Dec. Then the official planning will start....where should I start?! :shrug: DJ or band? Get an official? Ummmm...what else?


----------



## GingerPanda

I don't even know! I think I would start with whatever is most important to you personally? If that's the official, great. Entertainment? Photographer? Caterer?


----------



## Pirate

Photography and videography were the most important things for us (because we didn't have any family or friends at the wedding). Second most important thing was the limo to get there since we didn't rent a car. Beyond that the only thing we cared about is that the person could legally sign the marriage license. :haha:


----------



## LillyTame

After chucking $200+ on the cat at the vet and not knowing what else may need to be spent on that...we are gonna hold off buying my veil and doing the save the dates for another week. BUT that doesn't mean I can't look for my veil :happydance: I want a particular kind of veil with some type of blue accent or it can be blue...so my plan was to use that as my starting point and build our color theme around it. This is what I've found: Birdcage veils with fascinators :thumbup: A part of me thinks I might be able to make it myself! But I am SO NOT creative/artsy lol But I'm going to try to find a fabric shop on island and give it a try before I dish out $100+ online and then get something I don't like in person.

Now I really like the fit of the all white one...but it needs some blue accent...I've thought about buying a simple white and adding my own accents too....but I don't want it to look messy. I don't like how loose the white and blue one is. Now the one with the flower on top...I think I would get OCD about ALL my flowers having to match that:dohh: lol

https://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/00/16/12/001612d9b4240ed25f6f3994dffa7a2b.jpg

https://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/43/33/3d/43333d446c2bfd27de142542a3a3b5a8.jpg

https://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/bd/e6/6f/bde66f6ddad95576768a690b4aee48e3.jpg

https://media-cache-ec0.pinimg.com/736x/ef/b4/f6/efb4f680531766036865a057952d385b.jpg


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Gorgeous Lil!!!! LOVE it!


----------



## txbiscuit

Ooh, those are pretty. My friend did my flowers, and she made me a flower piece that went in my hair with some of the same flowers they used in the centerpieces/my bouquet. Maybe your florist can add an accent to your veil that matches your other flowers?


----------



## GingerPanda

I love it, too! Tx totally beat me to the punch about having the florist add the flowers.


----------



## Ameli

That is going to be beautiful! :thumbup: I love your ideas!


----------



## MIZZYD

I love the veil. I did one like the first pix with a flower like the 3rd.


----------



## Fezzle

Those veils are fantastic!


----------



## LillyTame

So I get a call today that I had won some bridal prize package (I've been entering lots of contest online)! So I'm all excited...then I call the lady back and the kicker is I have to pick the prize up in person only and watch a 90min demonstration, but I'm "not obligated to by anything." Well the damn place is on another Island!!!! :dohh: Oh well, I don't even know what the prize was....moving on :coffee:


----------



## MIZZYD

Same thing happened to me, I thought it was a scam so I denied it. lol


----------



## LillyTame

Well only reason I trusted this was because I know I entered a bunch of stuff. If they ask too many questions I would deny it too.


----------



## MIZZYD

I think when you start entering a bunch of stuff, they give your info to third parties. I was the same way, lol, and actually never won anything, booooo!!! lol


----------



## LillyTame

Oh yea! Of course! I think they sell your info! :growlmad: But like I said...the minute someone starts asking too many questions I'm DONE! :haha: Well I have a year....maybe I'll win SOMETHING!


----------



## MIZZYD

I hope you win something Good!!!!! Like a honeymoon!! lol


----------



## LillyTame

Now that would be really awesome! But I'm sure we'd have to sit through some timeshare seminar while we were there! lol


----------



## txbiscuit

You never know! I won a package of six microdermabrasion treatments before my wedding. I thought it was a scam, but I checked it out and it was legitimate. I only paid to tip the estheticians. I hope you won something good!


----------



## GingerPanda

Nothing better than free stuff! Especially when you're paying for a wedding! I'll send you my lucky ginger dust, so hopefully you'll win something!

:dust:


----------



## LillyTame

So I think I've explained that I want to try to make my own veil...if I don't like it...I'll just by one. Anyway...I am having the hardest time finding birdcage netting aka Russian netting :dohh: My auntie is going to look around her neighborhood. I don't wanna order online becuase I don't need a ton of the stuff and I don't want to pay an arm and leg just for shipping. Anyway, now I wait on my aunt...which sucks because when I want something I want it like yesterday! :coffee:

Oh and we printed out our save the dates and got everyone's addresses, I'll post a copy for you guys next month!


----------



## GingerPanda

I hope you find it! Worst case scenario, if you have to order more, you can make more if you mess up, or you can make more and sell them!


----------



## LillyTame

eeek! :happydance: I just realized I want my bouquet to match the feather piece on my veil! I'm using royal blue and maybe a couple white feathers. Oh I looove this idea...Im just hoping it doesnt come out looking like a duster! lol I'll have to find some large royal blue fake flowers. I love the idea of these two things standing out on my white dress!


----------



## GingerPanda

You're going to be stunning!


----------



## LillyTame

Thank you hun! It sounds beautiful in my head lol we'll see how it looks live. What concerns me is that I'm not a very artsy person...but I really want to do it myself...or at least try...if it sucks really bad I can hopefully find someone else that can make it for me.:thumbup:


----------



## Pirate

I'm sure it will look great! I want to go back to Hawaii soon, darn it!


----------



## Ameli

I think it will be really striking with the blue against your wedding dress! Love that color combination. You will be gorgeous!


----------



## GingerPanda

Would this help?

https://www.weddingchicks.com/2010/11/09/make-your-own-birdcage-veil/


Just use your flowers instead of the one they made.


----------



## LillyTame

Ha! That and one other one is the exact tutorial I have saved already...my first problem is finding the netting...I'm actually, literally dreaming about shopping for this netting now! lol I'll have to wait to see what my aunt can find in Cali...if she can't find it or I don't like what she sends then I'll bite the bullet and buy the netting on line...I just worry about not being able to see it in person or having to buy a lot just so they will ship it to me.


----------



## LillyTame

My first attempt at making my fascinator...the one blurry pic is kitty trying to steal it :rofl: it was so cute but we couldnt get a clear pic.


----------



## LillyTame

For my next attempt I will try to make it more round, smaller and maybe with a few white feathers to add contrast.:thumbup:


----------



## Pirate

I love that color!


----------



## Ameli

I agree, that color is beautiful. I love the kitty trying to steal it! :haha: You are so crafty, I would never try to attempt to make something like that because it would be a mess! I think it's a great first go. :thumbup: It will be nice to have options as you get closer to the big day.


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Omg that color!!!! <3


----------



## txbiscuit

<3 Love it! Great job! <3


----------



## Lionchild

I don't know why I didn't know about this journal, but I'm so happy to be here now! I just know this will be a fun journal to follow! :happydance:


----------



## MIZZYD

I love that color, that was actually my parents color when they got married and everything looked so nice and bright and fancy.


----------



## LillyTame

Welcome aboard, Lionchild! :wave: Hopefully things will get more exciting the closer we get to the wedding :thumbup:


----------



## GingerPanda

Aww, that's nowhere near as bad as you made it sound! I do agree that some white would be good for contrast. I actually like the shape! Have you thought about putting white pearls and/or crystals on it for some sparkle? A small string of pearls draped across it would be lovely, I think.


----------



## Ameli

GingerPanda said:


> Aww, that's nowhere near as bad as you made it sound! I do agree that some white would be good for contrast. I actually like the shape! Have you thought about putting white pearls and/or crystals on it for some sparkle? A small string of pearls draped across it would be lovely, I think.

Good ideas!


----------



## Fezzle

That colour is amazing!


----------



## LillyTame

Sent out our save the dates this weekend!:happydance: Close family got the calendar too. 

Thank you, GingerPanda, for helping me make my save the dates! I love them!


----------



## MIZZYD

Aww they look beautiful..


----------



## GingerPanda

MY BABY'S GETTING MAAAARRIIIIIED!

*sobs and fans herself*


----------



## LillyTame

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Ameli

Aww, I love the invitations and calendar. They turned out great. You guys are so cute.


----------



## Fezzle

They look fantastic!


----------



## Pirate

I love them!


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Love them!!! Oh cool, Punalu'u! I knew a pup named after that beach. :thumbup:


----------



## Lionchild

Love the STDs, Lilly! :haha: That is the worst initialism ever! 

But seriously, they look awesome!!


----------



## LillyTame

Yes! That is horrible! :rofl:

Just fyi...I've done NOTHING wedding related over the last week:dohh:


----------



## Pirate

I knew that I would be the same way. That is why we paid someone else to do it. My biggest concern was making sure the officiant was properly licensed. Beyond that, everything else was a bonus. :)


----------



## LillyTame

I just told OH the other day that we are gonna look into two things this week....A wedding planner and the officiant! :thumbup:


----------



## Lionchild

That sounds like a great idea to get started on, Lilly. I wish we had had a wedding planner. It just wasn't in our budget at the time. We had a destination wedding in Cabo, and it ended up being very stressful not having one. You want to enjoy your wedding. Let someone else do the stressing.


----------



## txbiscuit

We ended up getting a wedding planner at the last minute because the venue decided to provide one for free. (They may have caught on to our lack of organizational skills and gotten a little worried we'd make them look bad... Then again, they went out of business a year or so after our wedding, so maybe they just made bad financial decisions.) 

Our planner was a little kooky, maybe, but pretty helpful. If you can afford a wedding planner, they're great, but I think you can totally do it yourself if it just doesn't turn out to be in the budget.


----------



## Pirate

We only had a wedding planner because it was part of the package that we paid for. We used a family owned company that does everything (officiant, photos, video, bouquet, beach permit, etc.). Our wedding was super simple though and really I didn't care about much of anything. For example they asked me what kind of bouquet I wanted and I told them a pretty one.


----------



## Fezzle

With my first wedding (as opposed to the one I'll get around to having with OH at some point), we had a wedding planner but she didn't do any of the pre-wedding planning; she just ran the events on the day to make sure it was all going smoothly and that we weren't bothered if someone needed an extra chair or when we should cut the cake. That was nice to have someone worrying about that stuff!


----------



## LillyTame

My lovely family!

So I have an aunt that I don't really talk to (no special reason, my family just isn't that close) but I invited her as part of a strategic plan to make sure my granny didn't have any excuse not to come, that's her favorite child...I didn't want any "she couldn't invite blah blah, so I'm not going". 

Well 1st I found out this country bumpkin looked at my save the date wrong and thought it was for Dec 14th, 2013 :dohh: lol She got it on the 12th so my other aunt who she talks to says the 1st aunt called her and was like "how am I supposed to get there on 2 days notice?" :rofl: Ai yi yi

Then her granddaughter who I have friended on facebook sends me a message "I better get a wedding invite" *insert double take here* Say what?! I don't talk to you either and I don't remember getting an invite to EITHER of your TWO baby showers...not like I would go but it's the point, I would have at least sent something. Hmph! 

So I just wrote her back that invites are costly and I would just send one family invite to her granny. But now I'm thinking....what if these people actually try to come?! :dohh: A. DRAMA! All I can imagine is drama B. I don't want a big wedding and I definitely don't want a bunch of people around that I don't enjoy! I feel like I invited one person but will be perceived as stuck up if I try to limit her from bringing her daughter, her daughter's three kids, and her daughter's daughter's 2 kids and any mates they might have.


----------



## txbiscuit

Ugh! We had so much drama about invites. Looking back, the people who threw the biggest fits about insisting on being invited didn't even show up. 

No advice here. Just :hugs:


----------



## Pirate

I'm sorry you're having drama over invitations! Like TX said, the people causing drama will probably be the ones who don't come anyway.


----------



## MIZZYD

IDK what to say. I just don't understand why people would ask "I am getting invited right?" I got asked that once by a friend of a friend of a friend, I said "it is not in the budget" might have sounded mean, but I had only seen that person twice.


----------



## GingerPanda

Surely they're not going to buy plane tickets for all those people... unless your family's loaded.


----------



## LillyTame

My family is definitely not loaded...we are the 3 poors...middle class poor, struggling poor, and ghetto poor. Me and OH are middle class poor...We make enough to get by just fine with a little extra to make life not so miserable. Then there is the Struggling poor....working hard but still need assistance. Then Ghetto poor....don't do shit but know how to work the system and always seem to come up with money they don't have :shrug:. These particular family members are the ghetto poor. Even though I don't _think_ they could afford to come out here I swear they would find a way! :dohh: :roll: lol

I'm not gonna worry about it for now and just deal with it when the time comes :coffee:


Note: I typed that as OH brung me mac & cheese in a plastic cup! :rofl: (we are cleaning and I don't like making more dishes in the middle of cleaning)


----------



## Pirate

I've used the mac and cheese in a plastic cup logic before! 

I hope your ghetto poor family members aren't operating under the assumption that you're paying for their lazy asses to come to paradise (though, given your description of them, I think this might just be the case).


----------



## LillyTame

Right! If not pay their way here, put them up when they get here! :dohh: And that would be a tangled web because I _am_ footing the bill for a beach house for a couple days for the struggling poor that I actually like lol


----------



## LillyTame

Oh, forgot to mention I sent out emails to local planners to get custom quotes! :thumbup:

So far one is booked for that day and one answered back but wasn't personal at all...just listed the regular package prices :roll:

A lot of the packages include leis and keepsakes and crap in the upper packages...I don't need that! Or to do my hair and makeup....nope, don't want that either! lol


----------



## MIZZYD

Maybe you can negotiate the prices with only what you need?


----------



## LillyTame

Yea thats why i asked for custom quotes, i listed what assistance i would need. I will wait and see who else answers


----------



## Pirate

Good luck finding someone! We used Weddings of Hawaii and found their prices to be very reasonable. I know that they primarily operate off of Oahu but that they will do the other islands too.


----------



## LillyTame

I remember you gave me their name before and I emailed them a while ago, but they never answered. I try one more time, especially now that I have more info regarding what I want. :thumbup:


----------



## Lionchild

I hope you can find a good planner at a price in your budget.

Ugh, family drama. This is exactly why DH and I had a destination wedding (so we wouldn't have to invite people and so those we did invite weren't necessarily going to come). Good luck! I bet they won't come. The possibility of it is scary enough though to not want to send invites to them.


----------



## LillyTame

OH took me shopping for my engagement ring, with a stone, and wedding band today! :cloud9: It's being sized but I should have it in 2wks. I love my currently ring for sentimental reasons...he proposed with it. And then on my other hand I already wear the thinner promise ring...I don't know what to do! lol I wanna wear them all! :haha:

We also went to several stores looking for stuff to make my wedding veil....I'm gonna give it another attempt this weekend! :thumbup:


----------



## Ameli

Can't wait to see your rings! So exciting! Maybe you can layer them, so you can wear them all?


----------



## LillyTame

I think I will try layering the 1st two to see how I like it.


----------



## LillyTame

We also talked to a planner today, she sounded really nice but a little disappointed by our budget :rofl: I don't want to spend a ton of money! She said she'll get back to me with a quote...we'll see :coffee:


----------



## txbiscuit

Ooh, I love it! <3 <3 <3


----------



## GingerPanda

I love it too! So pretty!


----------



## LillyTame

Thank you, ladies!

I like that one too, gonna try to recreate it a little more sturdy and orderly....I don't like how spaced out the white feathers are. But it is definitely a step in the right direction! :thumbup:


----------



## LillyTame

Ok, so call me paranoid...but I don't think I'm going to hear back from that planner! lol She seemed surprised that I wanted to have my wedding stay under $5000 (not including her fee, beach house and cottage rental, dress, rings, and misc.)! She was like that's really low but I was trying to explain I don't want a whole lot! I want as simply as possible and I understand we might have to go a little over but this is my 1st wedding, the point of her is to guide me...I don't know what I'm doing! :dohh: She seemed eager till we talked now I haven't heard back from her....well, we'll see...maybe I'm just being impatient. :coffee:


----------



## txbiscuit

We kept our wedding under 5,000 and had really good food and drinks. It can be done; don't let some squirrelly wedding planner make you think you're being unreasonable. 

I can't make the weird flowery hugs from my phone, but I'm thinking them.


----------



## LillyTame

Thank you! That really makes me feel better because I swear she just made me feel like all we could afford is having popcorn and beach blankets! :dohh: I sent out a few more emails today to other planners.

I need to be patient too because it IS the holiday season...not only are they handling other peoples events I'm sure they have their own to deal with this time of year.


----------



## GingerPanda

I think she's probably just used to super rich people coming to Hawaii for destination weddings.


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Could just be the holidays too keeping her busy. You'll probably hear from her more after all the Christmas/New Years shenanigans.


----------



## LillyTame

Yea, I decided to give everyone till the Monday after the 1st to answer back, by then I need to start making my own arrangements if I'm not gonna get any help. It's gonna be a popular date and so I need to start making arrangements.


----------



## LillyTame

So the aunt I invited only to make sure my granny will come...has asked me for money!!!!!! 

She sent a letter saying she was glad to hear about our engagement and was going to try to come and was so happy and proud of me....."PS can you help your auntie out?"!!! Mind you I haven't seen this person since I was 18 and I really don't remember the last time I even talked to her! :dohh:

So now I'm feeling all bad and CAN afford to send her some chump change....BUT do I really wanna open that door?! I already wanna close this window I've opened! :dohh:

Maybe I should just send 20 bucks and act as if I can't do more than that....le sigh...what would you ladies do?:nope:


----------



## Ameli

I honestly don't think you should feel obligated to send her anything. I think it's pretty rude to ask you at all, based on what you said about not seeing her in years. It all depends on what you really want to do and whether you think she truly needs the money. If it makes you feel better to send her a small amount do it, but you're right, it might be opening the door for more of this. Just my opinion though.


----------



## GingerPanda

I agree with Ameli.


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Hell no! Don't send a penny! Tell her you wish you could help but every spare penny is going towards Sadie girl! At least that way you have a valid excuse!


----------



## Ameli

^ Good point!


----------



## LillyTame

Thank you, ladies. OH doesn't think I should send anything either. I'm gonna stop being a sucka and shake it off! Now....should I just ignore it or send a letter back saying "nice to hear from you, hope to see you at the wedding, sorry had some pretty big vet bills can't send anything"?


----------



## txbiscuit

That sounds good to me. Does she know that y'all will be providing a place for people to stay? Assuming she's one of the people staying there, you might lead with that. 

What an awkward position she put you in!


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Ya, I can't believe the balls she had to ask for money to come to YOUR wedding. Wow. Don't feel bad!!!


----------



## LillyTame

No, she isn't one of the people staying at the beach house...thats for our closest family, people that are actually in our lives on a regular basis. And it's not even money to come to the wedding! It's just money to help her out with whatever her current situation is.

I'm eager to get started on my planning! I googled a few things this weekend like food, tents, officiants. Just to get a quick idea at costs. But like I said...I'm going to give the planners I emailed time to write back before I just start doing my own thing! I'm excited!

OH's dad and his GF have already taken time off for the wedding! I think that's just adorable! lol I don't know why...guess it just makes me feel good that they are looking forward to the wedding! They are gonna come out the week before.


----------



## GingerPanda

Aww, so good that they've already take the time off. It's a very supportive gesture.


----------



## MIZZYD

I agree, definitely do not send any money, once they ask once and you do it, they will ask again.

And how cool of OH's dad of taking the time off already!! how exciting!!


----------



## txbiscuit

Awww, your OH's dad and girlfriend sound awesome! I'm glad they're excited!


----------



## LillyTame

Here is:

Things we need to look into/hire for:
Officiant
Tables/Chairs
Decorations
Food
Speakers (using ipod)
Sun Shade Sails
Cake
Port-a-potty
Find a dress
Find OH's shirt
Guest gift ideas
Invites
Wedding License

What am I missing, ladies?

Also what songs are good for playing at a wedding?


----------



## LillyTame

:blush: Ok, so I WAS a little paranoid lol Heard back from the planner and she says she has been having internet issues and a couple clients said they hadn't received her emails. Anyway, I wrote back that no I hadn't received the quote. And another planner wrote me back as well. :thumbup:

I still want a planner, but only as a guide and someone to make those "day of" arrangements and payments so we aren't worrying about it. BUT if I have to do without...I'm ready for the challenge! :bodyb:


----------



## MIZZYD

IDK, song for your first dance (if you are doing one). Alcohol (if there will be some).


----------



## txbiscuit

What kind of music do you like? OH and I got together and then got engaged at a music festival, so we used music from bands we'd seen together. Will you have dancing or just background music?


----------



## LillyTame

I like everything from bluegrass to classical! Really! It's all on my ipod lol And OH is more rock, rap, hip hop. It's gonna be just background music and only fun love songs...no break up, hate you, you suck, leaving you type songs...no booty bouncing or cursing.


----------



## MIZZYD

Definitely no break up or negative songs!! lol


----------



## LillyTame

:haha:

I said that because there are some pretty sounds out there but when you listen to the lyrics they can make you a little sad...like there is this one song...I think it's something about you know you love her when you let her go...pretty song, but kinda sad lol


----------



## MIZZYD

Yea, there was this song I liked for a first dance, but when I listened to the lyrics, like I even looked them up online to read, I was like ummmm no. lol


----------



## Pirate

Hawaii wedding licenses are super easy! You can print off the forms online which saves time. We went to the Department of Health in Oahu (I'm sure Hawai'i has something similar) and were in an out in less than 20 minutes (after taking an oath that we weren't second cousins or closer). Marriage licenses are good as soon as they are issued (no wait state) and are good for 90 days, I think. I don't remember what the cost was but it wasn't that much. Also, I recommend paying for the expedited marriage certificate because the "expedited" one still took over two months to arrive. When you fill out the application you need to know the name of the officiant.

Also, you may need to have a beach permit.


----------



## LillyTame

I think we are ok on the permit because we will be on private property.


What do you guys think of grey and royal blue for wedding colors? I'm not a bright color person.....no pink, reds, yellow...yuck!

Grey for decorations...like napkins, ribbons around the chairs, etc.
The blue will be saved for my veil, bouquet, his shirt...what our maid of honor and best man will wear. So...mostly grey and white decorations...so any flowers other than mine will be white.


----------



## MIZZYD

I think those colors are nice, I like the gray with the royal blue (went too Google to see pix, lol).


----------



## LillyTame

I haven't even done that, Mizzy! lol I was just getting ready to...I have to see if OH likes the idea


JUST got a text from OH that said "I need to see them together to see what it looks like" lol


----------



## Pirate

I think grey and blue would be great colors. Plus I think the contrast against a black sand beach will be gorgeous!


----------



## LillyTame

I did a little bit of googling....royal blue and "silver" they seem to like to say :thumbup:


----------



## txbiscuit

I think those colors would be pretty with the beach/ocean setting.

If Litte Bit will cooperate, I'll see if I can get our old computer to turn on and send you our wedding playlist. If nothing else, it might give you some ideas.


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Those colors sounds awesome! Very classy!

Music... We had a good playlist I think... Journey was FOR SURE on it. There was classic rock, 80s, swing, Harry Connick Jr, Sinatra and even some current stuff. We literally would just be listening to music and go "Ooh, I like this one" and throw it in a playlist.


----------



## txbiscuit

OK, the bad news is I couldn't get our old computer to turn on, so I can't get to OH's and my wedding playlist. 

The good news is, I am a crazy person who loves brainstorming, so I made a list of songs that might meet your requirements (or at least maybe lead you to think of other songs that you would like to use). Some of them we definitely played at our wedding (our first dance was to Question b/c the Old 97's is our favorite band to see live). 


Spoiler
Somewhere Over the Rainbow - Israel "IZ" Kamakawiwo&#699;ole
Im Sticking With You - The Velvet Underground
You are the Best Thing - Ray LaMontagne 
The Way You Make Me Feel - Michael Jackson
Kiss - Prince
I Believe (When I Fall in Love With You it Will Be Forever) - Stevie Wonder
Ho Hey - The Lumineers 
Question - The Old 97s 
Such Great Heights - The Postal Service (or Iron & Wine cover)
All You Need is Love - The Beatles 
Crazy Little Thing Called Love - Queen
You're My Best Friend - Queen
Always and Forever - Heatwave
The Luckiest - Ben Folds
At Last - Etta James
Arms of a Woman - Amos Lee
Falling Slowly - Swell Season
Island in the Sun - Weezer
Cant Take My Eyes Off You - Lauryn Hill
Ive Got You Under My Skin - Frank Sinatra
Lets Stay Together - Al Green
Love & Happiness - Al Green
Hey Ya! - Outcast
L-O-V-E - Nat King Cole
This Magic Moment - The Drifters
In My Life - The Beatles
La Vie en Rose - Edith Piaf
Til There Was You - Marvin Gaye or The Beatles or ukulele version
Dancing Queen - ABBA
Check Yes or No - George Strait
I Cross My Heart - George Strait
Forever and Ever, Amen - Randy Travis
Love me Tender - Elvis
Anyone Else But You - Moldy Peaches
Unchained Melody - Righteous Brothers
Halo - Beyonce
My Funny Valentine - Ella Fitzgerald
Ive Been Loving You So Long - Otis Redding
Fly Me to the Moon - Frank Sinatra
Im a Believer - Neil Diamond
Three Little Birds - Bob Marley
Im Into Something Good - Hermans Hermits
Wonderful Tonight - Eric Clapton
Stand By Me - Ben E. King
Cant Get Enough of Your Love - Barry White
The Way You Look Tonight - Fred Astaire
It Had to Be You - Harry Connick, Jr. 
Ill Be There - Jackson 5
You Send Me - Sam Cooke
My Girl - The Temptations
By Your Side - Sade
Try Me - James Brown & The Famous Flames
Youre the First, the Last, My Everything - Barry White
Earth Angel (Will You Be Mine) - The Penguins
I Got You (I Feel Good) - James Brown
The Happy Song (Dun-Dum) - Otis Redding
If I Aint Got You - Alicia Keys
Brown Eyed Girl - Van Morrison
Aint No Mountain High Enough - Marvin Gaye & Tammi Terrell
Let's Dance - M. Ward

Please don't judge me for my incredibly random taste in music... :blush: On the other hand, if you like some of this music, I can probably think of more.


----------



## Ameli

I agree those colors sound perfect for a beach wedding. :thumbup:


----------



## LillyTame

OMG! Tx you are nuts! AND Awesome! I will go over that list with OH. :thumbup:


----------



## Pirate

That is an awesome list, TX!


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Nice list Tx, we played some of those at our wedding too! :thumbup:


----------



## GingerPanda

LOVE blue and silver! :thumbup:


----------



## LillyTame

Our wedding colors are Royal Blue & Silver! :happydance:

Now these will just be accents/trimmings, I can't think of anything that I want completely covered in either lol Everything will be mostly white. Like OH thought I was gonna change my dress or his shirt...nope...I'll still have a white dress, but my fascinator for my veil will be royal blue and maybe some silver now, same for my bouquet...I've seen some nice royal blue and silver bouquets online. And I'm still looking for a white hawaiian grooms shirt for him with royal blue stitching...I might have to have something custom made.


----------



## Pirate

Yay! Good luck finding the shirt! I'm sure that you could find something custom if nothing else. Do you have your dress yet?


----------



## LillyTame

I'm giving myself 4-5 months to lose some weight before i go dress shopping


----------



## Pirate

I did something similar. I ordered my dress from a seller on Etsy in like September but waited until March to send her my measurements (we got married in May).


----------



## MIZZYD

Yey!!!! Feels like once you have the colors, things will start to move along!!


----------



## LillyTame

So this is the type of shirt I want for OH...but the colors will be opposite....whole shirt white with royal blue stitching :thumbup: So if anyone sees one, let me know.

https://www.rustyzipper.com/pics/256139.jpg


----------



## MIZZYD

Will do!!


----------



## Lionchild

I'll keep my eyes peeled for a shirt, Lilly. I do all the clothes shopping for DH, so I might just spot something. Yay for official colors!!!

Tx, your list looks a lot like mine and DHs! Like VERY similar. I'll add some of my favorite songs (that Tx hasn't already shared) once my family leaves.


----------



## Nicki123

Hey Lilly - I've made the move over to your wedding journal :) looking fed to catching up on developments. Oh and I LOVE your colour scheme.


----------



## LillyTame

OMG! I'm getting married in 346 days! :wacko: lol It looks like I'll be planning my wedding all by myself. I was willing to pay up to $2000 for assistance from a planner but so far no takers. I think because I want to keep the total wedding cost under or as close to $5000 as possible :shrug: I'll give the rest of the planners who haven't responded to my emails till Sunday...then Monday I'll do my own thang *two fingers snaps here* lol

I got my russian netting in the mail yesterday! I'm so excited to try it with a new fascinator. I bought some new feathers to try out when I make my next one. I also received my royal blue silk flowers! I hope to spruce them up and make a nice bouquet! I'm not a big fan of real flowers.

Thanks for all the advice and recommendations thus far, ladies! :thumbup:


----------



## LillyTame

Hi, Nicki!:wave: Welcome aboard!


----------



## Renaendel

Why haven't I been stalking this!?!


----------



## Lionchild

Happy New Year!!

Maybe someone will respond before Monday, but your wedding is going to be awesome no matter what!

Can't wait to see pics of your creations! 

Did you post your NY resolutions? I didn't see them. No rush of course (just curious).


----------



## txbiscuit

Happy New Year! I hope this next year brings you happiness by the boatload. You are an amazing BnB bestie, and I look forward to stalking you in 2014. 

(The anniversary of when I first crashed your TTC thread is coming up in 8 short days... I'm so glad you didn't kick me out!)


----------



## LillyTame

Renaendel said:


> Why haven't I been stalking this!?!

Welcome aboard! Hope it's a fun ride! :thumbup:



Lionchild said:


> Did you post your NY resolutions? I didn't see them. No rush of course (just curious).

Ha! I forgot all about that! :dohh:



txbiscuit said:


> Happy New Year! I hope this next year brings you happiness by the boatload. You are an amazing BnB bestie, and I look forward to stalking you in 2014.
> 
> (The anniversary of when I first crashed your TTC thread is coming up in 8 short days... I'm so glad you didn't kick me out!)

Thank you, hun! I can't imagine this year without you! :hugs:

OK, so those resolutions I was talking about!
1. Lose at least 60lbs
2. Save money
3. Be debt free by 2015!

:thumbup: Nothing too special in there.


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Subbing! :kiss:


----------



## GingerPanda

Those are some awesome resolutions!


----------



## Kuawen

Stalking! :flower: 

I love your choice of colors, very classy and perfect for the time of year. And keeping them subtle will help to contrast well with the beautiful setting! 

I did all my own wedding planning (had a blast doing it) but made the decision early on to hire a 'day of' wedding coordinator. The venue I'd picked provided one but I just didn't feel comfortable with her, so I hired a second one. And it's a good thing I did!!! Having 2 day of coordinators made it so that while one was doing everything to get the ceremony ready, the other was setting up for the reception! The whole thing went off like clockwork and if I'd only had the one coordinator I would have had a LOT more stress. 

But that's only my experience. Above all if you decide to hire someone make sure you get along with them REALLY WELL and that they have a good idea of YOUR vision and aren't trying to exert their OWN ideas as to how it 'should be'. Ugh far too many planners just took my ideas and threw them out the window. :growlmad:

:blush: But regardless of what happens or doesn't happen your wedding day is going to be perfect! So I hope you don't mind me stalking so late in the thread.


----------



## LillyTame

Welcome SweetPotatoPi & Kuawen :wave:

I was wondering how the day of coordinator works...because wouldn't I have to get that person up to speed on everything...the day of? :shrug: Seems like if I had one the whole time they would know whats going on.

If I do this myself...I'm going to just have to be really orgnaized and give different people "day of" assignments.


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

I know nothing of wedding planning Lilly but I can tell you what looks purty :blush: .


----------



## Kuawen

Yea a day of coordinator is someone you hire early on in the process, and you give them the rundown of your vision and how you want everything to come together. Then as you book the different vendors (catering, cake, flowers, ect) you hand this info off to the coordinator. The big reason to hire one is because on the day of the wedding the coordinator well...coordinates everyone. While you're getting your hair and makeup done and photos all the vendors and everyone with questions goes and bugs the coordinator rather than bugging you. It was a life saver for me!


----------



## LillyTame

So I REALLY want my oldest cat to be apart of my wedding, I can't imagine NOT having her there. BUT....who will carry her? Where will she sit during the ceremony? What if she doesn't sit still? It's on the beach...she'll get fleas and they have like mutant super fleas here that are resistant to the treatments. We'll be staying at the beach house with other people, what if someone accidently lets her out? :shrug: worries, worries, worries.

Dammit! The dress I wanted for her is no longer available! :dohh: Maybe that's a sign.


----------



## txbiscuit

Maybe if having her there would be too stressful, you could have her in a bridal portrait and display that at the wedding?


----------



## Pirate

txbiscuit said:


> Maybe if having her there would be too stressful, you could have her in a bridal portrait and display that at the wedding?

This is a really good idea!


----------



## LillyTame

So I heard back from the wedding planner, her prices are totally doable :thumbup:...I think most of the money will go towards the photographer and food. They will also do a guitar serenade oooooooh lol I have emailed her back to see when we can meet in person to go over things.


----------



## Pirate

That's awesome, Lil!


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Nice!


----------



## Renaendel

Aww this makes me want to do it all over again with my guy. Your wedding will be so beautiful!!!


----------



## LillyTame

How cute! But's its $100! I gotta learn how to sew!


----------



## MIZZYD

Awwwww it is adorable!


----------



## Lionchild

Renaendel said:


> Aww this makes me want to do it all over again with my guy. Your wedding will be so beautiful!!!

THIS!

I need to learn how to sew too! I wish we lived in the same city so we could sit around learning how to sew while chatting about our fur babies. I like Tx's idea about the bridal photos with kitty. You really are going to be a crazy cat lady. :haha: Love it!

Nice resolutions! :thumbup: You're going to do it, Lilly!!


----------



## LillyTame

Lionchild said:


> I wish we lived in the same city so we could sit around learning how to sew while chatting about our fur babies.

THIS^^^!!!:thumbup::haha:


----------



## LillyTame

I think this is the one! But I'm going to keep looking to be sure.

https://img1.etsystatic.com/000/0/5954692/il_570xN.263961175.jpg


----------



## Pirate

I wish I knew how to sew too!


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

That white one is gorgeous Lilly :thumbup: .

Sewing just takes practice, practice, practice ladies! And it's super fun. Give it a go :) .


----------



## LillyTame

I think I will when I have the extra room for the supplies :thumbup:


----------



## Lionchild

Ooh I love it, Lilly!!


----------



## LillyTame

Oh! And it's a silver dress....I think that will help her blend in more and not make her a prop/decoration or too matchy to me :thumbup: BUT now I'm thinking about going with silver/grey for the best man and maid of honor :-k So that would mean me and OH in white and royal blue and our BM and MH in grey....is that too many colors?

Like this (except I don't have that many people)
https://shakatime.com/matching-wedding-pics/matching-wedding-clothes.jpg


----------



## Lionchild

No, that's not too many colors. I love it when the BM and MH are offset from the others. I think it will look great!!!


Spoiler
Can I just say how awesome it is to have a journal that distracts me from TTC! It's so much more fun to talk about wedding planning than TTC.


----------



## Nicki123

Not too many colours Lil. Looks very tasteful.
I am loving the cat outfits! It's so much fun planning weddings.


----------



## Fezzle

I love the cat involvement!


----------



## GingerPanda

The silver kitty dress is gorgeous!


----------



## Renaendel

The colors are classy Lilly. I think they will look great.


----------



## LillyTame

:wohoo: You guys I have wedding on the brain! :wacko: All day I think about wedding planning and I feel like this year is gonna take forever! I can't wait for December! :wohoo:

It's a nice distraction from TTC, I must say. It doesn't take away the TTC thoughts 100% but it's a close 80% lol

Today...I'm looking at photographer portfolios, there were a couple that almost made me teary eyed and I had a moment of OMG that's going to be me!


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Awwwww :cloud9: I'm so glad you're enjoying it so much!! It really is a lot of fun!!


----------



## Pirate

Awwww! I can't wait to see your wedding pictures!


----------



## MIZZYD

Awwww wedding planning can be so much fun.


----------



## Lionchild

LillyTame said:


> :wohoo: You guys I have wedding on the brain! :wacko: All day I think about wedding planning and I feel like this year is gonna take forever! I can't wait for December! :wohoo:

I so remember these feelings. I'm so happy for you, Lil!!


----------



## GingerPanda

Awwww, you kind of make me wish I had a wedding!


----------



## LillyTame

I ordered Ms. Sophia's dress today! :happydance:

I have my 1st meeting with the planner Saturday, we'll see if we decide to keep her :thumbup:


----------



## Pirate

I can't wait to see her dress!


----------



## LillyTame

So I talked to my sister the other day and she told me she told our brother and their mom about my wedding. Well my sister's words about her mom "she got all excited like she was going!" :rofl: And about our brother....he acted hurt because he didnt get an invite! Now a little history...I haven't talked to either of these people in 13 yrs! My brother I do have added on my facebook but we never talk! So tonight I posted a meme that said I want my 1st marriage to be my last/only. My brother posts on it "god bless lil sis". I'm like really? Now you are going to say something to me? Because you know I'm getting married? But why?

If we don't speak on a regular basis, why speak now, its not like me inviting you is gonna pay for your trip to hawaii or where you'll stay or anything else!

Ugh! But I'm a big freakin softy so I'm inclined to think...what if the person is genuinely just happy for me and wants to celebrate in something good in my life? I don't want to be used as a reason to splurge and come to Hawaii. I don't want to be cold hearted and ignore people either. OH says who cares, what are they gonna do...not talk to you for another 12 yrs? lol Which is true but I'd hate to think people were speaking ill of me behind my back....ooooh ladies, what to dom what to do?

Me and OH agree that I definitely have one of those families where if I won the lotto we couldnt tell anyone!!!! I'm sure people I never even met would pop up lol


----------



## txbiscuit

:hugs: I hope your brother is just happy for you. Families can be so difficult.


----------



## GingerPanda

I feel like I have people in my family who would get offended if they weren't invited, but then if they spent their savings to come, they might try to use it to guilt trip me later. "What do you mean you can't help me out? Do you know how much I spent to come to the wedding you invited me to?"

Bah. I say do whatever you have to do to have no regrets. You haven't spoken to your brother in 12 years. Clearly his opinion means nothing to you, so why do you care if he talks about you behind your back?


----------



## LillyTame

GingerPanda said:


> Bah. I say do whatever you have to do to have no regrets. You haven't spoken to your brother in 12 years. Clearly his opinion means nothing to you, so why do you care if he talks about you behind your back?

I don't know and it's not just him, remember my aunt and cousin? I'm just that type of person that doesn't want to give anyone a reason not to like me :shrug: And what if he is trying to use this as a way to reach out and start communication. Unlike my cousin who I feel has completely selfish reasons for wanting to come, I don't know or don't get that same feeling feeling from my bro.

Sheesh...I'm getting to the point where I'm just going to fucking invite everyone that shows an interest. :dohh: If they come, they come. If they don't, they don't. I don't know if that's not gonna cause regret or not cause look what happened with my aunt...I invited her ended up regretting it because her granddaughter ended up wanting an invite too AND my aunt turned around and asked for money! :dohh:


----------



## txbiscuit

If you're not getting that feeling from your brother, maybe you could reach out on Facebook to test the waters (if you want!). People can change a lot in 12 years. Worst case, he hasn't changed and you go another 12 years without talking. It's up to you, though - even if he wants more of a relationship, it's ok for you to not want that.


----------



## LillyTame

I should say there is no bad blood between us....we just don't talk. Nothing in common...he is older and we weren't raised together (different moms). I'm closer to our sister because she and I did try a little harder for a relationship and are closer in age. So I don't know what to say to him anyway! lmao Guess I should throw our a hey, how have you been?:shrug:


----------



## GingerPanda

Yeah, I guess if there's no bad blood, then maybe this is just reminding him that you're a person with a life, and that he might be interested in it. :shrug:


----------



## ProfWife

Finally made it over. I miss wedding planning. I never understood why women were so stressed over planning. I found it fun to meet with florists and bakers. I'd do it again, but I intend on this marriage being my only. :) 

Can't wait to see how it all comes together!


----------



## LillyTame

Welcome, ProfWife! Glad you made your way over!:happydance:

I'm looking forward to meeting with all the vendors and such as well, I'm just hoping to get a little help from a planner to make sure I'm not forgetting anything and to take care of things on the day of the wedding :thumbup:

Ok, vent of the day...I ordered royal blue peacock feathers and everything else in my order (Amazon) has gotten here, except that! :growlmad: It was due the last week of December. I'm gonna give them till next week then I'll start bugging them. The tracking stopped in SC from NY on the 30th!


----------



## ProfWife

Lilly - I think planners and coordinators are great ideas. What I meant was a few of my friends complained incessantly about everything being an inconvenience. 

You've got a great attitude (actually approaching yours much the way I approached mine). I can't wait to see how all of yours pulls together during the next year. All the ideas sound so beautiful.


----------



## Lionchild

Invites and family are one of the most difficult things about weddings I found. I hope you're able to avoid too much pressure from people. I also hope your brother is reaching out to you more generally. Maybe you would have something in common these days. 

:hi: Prof! Nice to see you over here!


----------



## Nicki123

Sorry you're having family stresses :hugs: I think tx makes a good point re testing the waters, you don't have to decide whether to invite him now, you can do it down the line if you think he is being genuine. It's tough though (I avoided this by running off and not inviting anyone!!)


----------



## LillyTame

I had the weirdest dream that I ordered red flowers for my bouquet! :dohh: But it was very pretty lol


----------



## Lionchild

With the red flowers you'd almost have a patriotic themed wedding. :haha:


----------



## LillyTame

Ha! That's true :haha:


----------



## LillyTame

For wedding favors I'm thinking about getting a tray and putting a sign on it that says please take whichever you please, our thanks to you for celebrating this occasion with us...or something along those lines. But it will have little bags of Kona Coffee or Donkey balls! I LOOOVE their blue balls, they are huge!

Does that sound OK or should I give out presents to individuals? Like personalize each bag of coffee or chocolate with a name?


----------



## GingerPanda

I think if they include nuts, I would just have a variety and let people pick out their own. Due to things like allergies, or some people (like me) only like certain kinds.


----------



## LillyTame

Right, it would be an assortment of both the coffee and the chocolates because I don't wanna really pick for people...I don't know which people would want! :shrug: lol So yea, an assortment of both and people can just pick which one they want and we would add a personal touch like a tag or something with our names, saying from us.


----------



## GingerPanda

Sounds good!


----------



## ProfWife

I think that sounds like a good idea. 

To avoid having to over purchase, you could always integrate them into the table decor somehow so that you could make sure each table has a few of each and let the guests handle how to divvy them out.


----------



## LillyTame

That sounds like a good idea, Prof. :thumbup: I was wondering what we'd do with the extra, but kinda figured our family that helps with the clean up could take the extra, but I don't want _too_ much extra!


----------



## ProfWife

We made the mistake of ordering FAR too much food for ours. Our Sunday school leaders at church actually took the sandwich platters to the local homeless shelter. The veggie trays they kept for Sunday's services ;-)


----------



## txbiscuit

I love the donkey balls!!


----------



## MIZZYD

We had a candy buffet, I just made a sign that said "thanks for coming, enjoy the candy etc, etc" The baggies were not personalized or anything.


----------



## LillyTame

I thought a smore or ice cream buffet would be fun, but OH says no :sulk: such a booger! lol I've decided to pick my battles with him....some things I don't mind letting go of and others I REALLY want! Like I compromised for 1-2 regular tiers on our cake and then the rest cupcakes. He didn't like the cupcake idea but I really wanted it.


----------



## MIZZYD

I would love it if a wedding I went to had smores, lol, I LOVE smores!!!!!


----------



## Nicki123

I just had to google donkey balls and smores. I'm learning stuff here lil!


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Instead of a wedding cake we had multiple cheesecakes and a bar of toppings. That was pretty fun and cheap.


----------



## txbiscuit

Cheesecake bar? S'mores? Why do we live so far away from each other??? You're killing me...

(My last friend to get married had mac and cheese and mashed potato bars, so I suppose I shouldn't complain.)


----------



## LillyTame

Here is a pic of the S'more bar idea...I thought it looked awesome!

https://jolynnephotography.files.wordpress.com/2009/09/w0007-17-copy2.jpg


----------



## Kuawen

The smores bar I think would be awesome, so long as where ever you're having the reception is ok with open flames. Only bummer would be that I would have been too scared to enjoy a gooey smore in my wedding dress :dohh: we had the candy buffet with old fashioned bags, and each of the candies were picked out specifically because they held some kind of significance to DH and I while dating. Everything FLEW off the table and what was left over we got to enjoy afterward :haha: but for the dinner we had BBQ and while it was delicious, I was super paranoid about getting sauce on my dress! So I hardly ate anything. 

Just something to think about.


----------



## Mrs. JJ

You mean to tell me that people eat at their own weddings? I was under the impression that only guests ate and the bride and groom run around to every table and chat. I think I maybe had two bites all night and I had like 10 drinks but only because I'd take a sip and leave it somewhere and forget where so I'd need a new drink. :haha: Weddings are exhausting!


----------



## Kuawen

:rofl: too true, JJ!


----------



## MIZZYD

I ate, I just had to, lol otherwise I would have been a grumpy bride.


----------



## Nicki123

I didn't eat at my wedding party, my dress was too tight and I was too busy dancing :)


----------



## LillyTame

Just met with the planner: Really?! fucking really? I had to get the planner thats fucking pregnant!!!!! She is in her 40's and still in the 1st tri! Fucking shoot me! 

Anyway, still out and about, will update you guys later.


----------



## Pirate

Ugh! That sucks!

I would love the s'mores bar though!


----------



## MIZZYD

I just want some smores now.


----------



## ProfWife

Oy...are there any other planners available??


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

^^^WSS Or are her services really the ones you want so it becomes a rock and a hard place decision? Either way that just sucks as well as blows Lilly :hugs: .


----------



## GingerPanda

Fuuuuuuuck!


----------



## txbiscuit

That sucks. :hugs: 

I'm surprised she told you if she's still in her first tri.


----------



## Renaendel

txbiscuit said:


> That sucks. :hugs:
> 
> I'm surprised she told you if she's still in her first tri.

. 
:cry::wacko:

Never mind, I misread. I read that as her first try... So sorry Lilly. They are just everywhere.


----------



## LillyTame

So OH got me another engagement ring with a diamond in it and he wants to post a pic on facebook.....buuuuut I kinda feel like people will think we are bragging....or I dont want to seem like we have more than we really do. What do you ladies think of people that post engagement ring pics? Especially since we are already engaged so I do kinda feel like maybe it would have been more appropriate when we were 1st engaged, but not now


----------



## Renaendel

I love to look at those photos. It is nice to ooh an ahh over them! My personal opinion is that if your OH wants to post it he should. He is clearly proud of the gift he chose and super in love with you. I sounds like he wants to share that joy with the world. Let him have this moment. :thumbup:

Love is always appropriate no matter when in the relationship it is.


----------



## LillyTame

Awww thanks, Renae! I love the way you expressed that. I decided he can post if he wants too but I don't need to double post. OH says I care too much about what other people think of me. I guess I do. I do try hard not to offend or give someone a reason not to like me. Unless you get on my bad side...then hell does not burn as hot as the fire in my sting! :devil:


----------



## LillyTame

Anyway! It's been a long as day! We left the house at 10am and its now 820pm and we are just getting home. I'll update tomorrow on my meeting with the planner :thumbup:


----------



## Nicki123

Jeez ... Sorry Lil :hugs:


----------



## Pirate

I love looking at engagement ring photos! I put pictures of mine on FB. :)

P.S., I'd like to see a picture!


----------



## Fezzle

I think a lot of people like looking at rings- I am not even a ring person for myself but like seeing other people's!

I hope her pregnant juju rubs off on you!


----------



## LillyTame

I totally don't mind sharing a pic with those that ask to see it! :thumbup: If I get a better pic I'll post it...but I feel vain taking a pic of it :blush: The sales person was no help at all:dohh: I kept saying I don't like bling, I didn't want a big diamond and that's what she kept showing! :shrug: Finally OH found one in a design he knew I liked and I loved it! I don't like the traditional engagement rings where the diamond is kinda held high...I don't know know if that makes sense. OH is very proud that he picked the ring I love :cloud9:Anyway, I will post for you ladies!

As for the planner....I really like her! She seemed really down to earth and wasn't trying to push us in any direction we weren't trying to go! :thumbup: I felt like I was meeting with a friend. It really is a relief not to have to run from vendor to vendor comparing prices and trying to figure out who has what. I show her what I want and she knows where we go to get it and has a relationship with the vendors so will be able to finagle better than I could. She has been doing this for 14yrs.

The pregnancy came up because on her website it mentions that she is a personal trainer and I brung that up and she started talking about how tired she is now due to the pregnancy and very sick. I wasn't asking for her though lol she lives too far, I was asking if she had any associates in our area. But the conversation just flowed in that direction. It's not like I'll be dealing with/seeing her more than once a month and once everything is sorted, I'll see her less than that till the wedding. So I can deal with the fact that she is pregnant......as long as she doesn't keep bringing it up! But it was like a little stab in my chest when she said she was. This is her third (oldest is freshman in high school) so I guess she is just feeling confident that everything will go ok. I'm happy for her. She said it is making her feel old because it's been so much harder than her other two pregnancies.


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Soooooooo purty!!! Good job Mr. Lilly! :haha:


----------



## Renaendel

That is spectacular!! Wow


----------



## Pirate

I love it, Lil! It is actually pretty similar to mine. I say it has a "claw" setting. Apparently it is called semi-bezeled or something like that (hubs told me). 

FYI, it is really hard to find a band to go with it. This is the only one we found that went with it pretty well. https://www.kay.com/en/kaystore/eng...d--14k-white-gold/100006/100006.100007.100011


----------



## Lionchild

The new ring is beautiful, Lilly!! Very classy!

I love your choices on exit gifts or whatever you call the things you give to guests (i.e., the coffee and donkey balls).

I also didn't eat at my wedding but I had a few margaritas and a few shots of tequila. :haha: We had group tequila shots several times throughout the night (we were in Cabo).

Wedding planner pregnant :dohh: Typical.


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Very pretty!


----------



## txbiscuit

I love your ring!

I ate (a lot) and danced (a lot) at my wedding. I hope people didn't think I was self-absorbed...

(Although considering this is the first time I've asked myself that question in almost four years, I probably am self-absorbed. :dohh:)


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

^^^ :haha:


----------



## Fezzle

Lovely ring!


----------



## ProfWife

Beautiful ring! I think many on this site have a very similar set of tastes. I call it classy :) 

I'm glad it sounds like some things are coming together! :)


----------



## LillyTame

Thank you ladies so much! I DO love it!:cloud9:

Pirate I think that's the exact band that came with it! We got the rings as a wedding set. :thumbup: (but I think that one is cheaper by 50 bucks, wth! :haha:)


----------



## LillyTame

txbiscuit said:


> I ate (a lot) and danced (a lot) at my wedding. I hope people didn't think I was self-absorbed...
> 
> (Although considering this is the first time I've asked myself that question in almost four years, I probably am self-absorbed. :dohh:)

This reminds me of what OH keeps telling me...I keep thinking about the guest and he keeps saying it's my time to be selfish and not worry about everyone else....but I CAN'T! :dohh: lol Just like our cake...one of the reasons I like the cupcake idea is so we can have different flavors so everyone can enjoy. He is like it can be all one flavor, the kind you like...but I think that's selfish lol I told him I WILL have my areas where I REALLY want something and can't have it no other way but I don't want to be that way about everything. Just think of me, me, me. Don't get me wrong! I think it's totally OK if others want to be that way....it's just not for me.:shrug: Now on that actual day....I think I can totally see myself being completely self-absorbed! lmao


----------



## GingerPanda

I think the different flavored cupcakes is an awesome idea! The last two weddings I went to I couldn't have any cake because one had cream cheese filling, and the other had coconut. Yuck. I think it makes you a thoughtful hostess. Plus they're sweet, fun, not as time consuming (someone doesn't have to cut all that cake, bite-sized, and you don't need silverware.

Your ring is GORGEOUS!


----------



## LillyTame

OMG! Just noticed my ticker says exactly 11 months till the wedding! :happydance: I kinda feel like my pregnant pals now...I have a count down too! :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Happy... 11 months to go!!!!!!


----------



## Pirate

So much to do, so little time!


----------



## Nicki123

Gorgeous ring Lil. I know exactly what you mean by not liking rings where the stones stand too high. I have bands for both my engagement and wedding rings (but both with diamonds set into them)

11 months!! Yippee.


----------



## LillyTame

Oh, I forgot to mention my ring is too loose! When we bought it, it was a 7 and I couldnt get it past my last knuckle so we had it resized to a 7.5 which is now way loose! I don't know if they resized it too big or I lost enough weight in my hands to make a difference :shrug: 

So I have to wear this little piece of plastic on it so it doesn't fall off because we don't want to keep getting it resized...hopefully this will be doable till we get closer to the wedding and I lose more weight and we will get a final resizing.:thumbup:


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Lets go with "because of the weight loss". Way to go!! :thumbup:


----------



## Lionchild

WSS ^^

I say think of others as you plan your big day if it makes you happy. If it stops making you happy and starts stressing you out, then think of only yourself and DH. It's one of the only life events where it is socially acceptable to put your wishes before others. Indulge!


----------



## GingerPanda

Damn, your fingers are tiny! I wear a ring size 9 on my massive man-hands. :rofl:

Good job on slimmer hands! I think waiting to have it resized again is a good idea.


----------



## LillyTame

A 9! wowzer!

Only 5 lbs down and I'm at that ackward stage where my fat clothes are feeling loose but I haven't lost enough to start downsizing :dohh: I might invest in some new undies though :winkwink:


----------



## Lionchild

I'm a size 8 because I have monster knuckles. My rings are always loose on my finger, but they can't get past the knuckle. My fingers are apple shaped I guess. :haha:


----------



## MIZZYD

I have small hands, size 6.


----------



## LillyTame

I got Sophia's dress today! :happydance: I love it! Can't wait to get it home to try it on her. I will post a pic when I do! I'm scared she will outshine ME! :haha:


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Can't wait to see!!!


----------



## LillyTame

Bah! My ring is just too big and I can't take it any more! :dohh::nope: Gonna cave and just take it for resizing...it just takes 3 weeks because they send it to Arizona! The snuggie I had on it apparently came off while I was washing my hands and at 1st I was trying to take it off every time I washed my hands, but I'm afraid I'll lose it that way...I'm a nurse, I just wash my hands TOO much!


----------



## Pirate

I can't wait to see her in the dress!!!!!


----------



## GingerPanda

Omg, I cannot wait to see Sophia in her dress!


----------



## txbiscuit

https://www.sherv.net/cm/emo/dancing/dancing-cat.gif


----------



## LillyTame

:happydance:

I'm trying to upload the videos of her walking in it....funniest thing ever, she looks drunk! Will work on that today!


----------



## Pirate

This is the best thing ever! 

She looks adorable!


----------



## LillyTame

And she was following me around with the dres when I took it off. I think she likes the attention she gets when she is in it plus she gets a treat afterwards. OH always calls her an attention whore :dohh: And I think it will fit better once she has her lion cut.


----------



## MIZZYD

Haha cute..


----------



## Renaendel

She is so adorable!!!!! Aww with a lion cut too!!!


----------



## GingerPanda

Awww, she's gorgeous!


----------



## Kuawen

Awww so fluffy! She reminds me of my kitty! And we get her the lion cut too :haha: can't wait to see the video of her walking in the dress!


----------



## Nicki123

Oh wow she looks AMAZING!


----------



## Lionchild

What a sassy little diva! Lionchild can't wait to see the lion cut!!


----------



## Fezzle

OMG that is adorable


----------



## LillyTame

Warning: Watch on mute or prepare for baby talk! I didn't realize how much I did it until I watched the video :dohh:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2f1KQrle0sc&feature=youtu.be

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JkI3dg43N08&feature=youtu.be


----------



## txbiscuit

Oh. My. Goodness. :cloud9:


----------



## Mrs. JJ

OMG when she just fell over in the second video! :rofl:

And you have the cutest giggle ever Lilly!!


----------



## LillyTame

Every time she falls over you can hear OH in the back going "Whack!" :haha:


----------



## LillyTame

OK, soooo, I'm glad I have the planner because she has brung up stuff I definitely didn't think about but I'm getting frustrated because she is asking me details that I don't know!:dohh: I understand that she wants to do everything how I envision but that's just it...I don't have a complete vision! I feel like she is trying to avoid doing what everyone complains about planners doing....doing their own thing...but that's what I WANT! lmao I give colors and a few general ideas and you take it away and make it happen :rofl: So it looks like I'll be making more decisions than I thought I would.

I feel like a fake bride. That's the only word I can think of....let me try to explain....I think most women that have a wedding have planned and planned and planned and KNOW every detail. That's just not me!

Anyway, we got a lot of good ideas while we were out there. Here are 2 pics from the location. The one with the pond has a bridge in the back right of the pic...I HAVE to have a picture somewhere in that scene!

The other pic you can see a sandy area also in the back right, that's where I want the ceremony.


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Gorgeous photos! 

You're SO not a fake bride! I had a general vision but otherwise kinda made it up as I went. If you want her to take the reigns a little more, ask her. She's probably afraid of stepping on your toes and ruining your vision but I'm sure she has some great suggestions if you ask.


----------



## LillyTame

That's whats kind of frustrating, I think I've said it a hundred times "I don't really know what I want, I welcome all ideas, I need help, I have no clue, what sounds good to you, what makes the most sense, what would be the easiest?" And a few I don't care just as long as it's blue! :haha:


----------



## GingerPanda

JJ summed it up perfectly!


----------



## Pirate

Those videos are classic!


----------



## Fezzle

Those videos are amazing! We talk to our cats in the same way.


----------



## GingerPanda

I talk to mine the same way Jenna Marbles (YouTube) talks to her dogs. :haha:


----------



## LillyTame

Ok, you're going have to be more specific, GP...which video should I look at?:haha:


----------



## GingerPanda

She ends up talking to them in almost all the videos. They're all hilarious. :haha:


----------



## LillyTame

Ok will check one out


----------



## Renaendel

You and your kitties are so cute together!


----------



## LillyTame

For GP https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xICoyy6S00g


----------



## Lionchild

:rofl:

I love the location! It's so beautiful! That sandy spot is a perfect location for a ceremony! :cloud9:

I can't see the videos with Sadie. They're no working for me! :brat:


----------



## LillyTame

Awww, I hope you can get it working, LC


----------



## GingerPanda

Haha, yes. That at the end.

Hubs begs me not to talk to our future children that way.


----------



## Ameli

Those pics look like a beautiful spot for your wedding!! I was the same way about my wedding. I had no real plan about it and we went to a resort in Jamaica and I just picked from options they had. I was very laid back about it all and I loved it. Your wedding can be any way you want it to be and that doesn't make you a less legitimate bride.


----------



## Pirate

That location is beautiful!

I told our planner that they were the professionals and we really didn't care what they did. I told her I wasn't a bridezilla when I first talked to her, and after she said that we were one of the easiest couples to work with because we didn't micromanage. A ton of photos and a wedding video were the two most important things to us.


----------



## Renaendel

Your locations are so nice. I love the garden with the pond and bridge for your photos! We did what pirate did and had the planner take care of everything. I had my wedding at a golf course in the mountains. I just wanted a video and photos. No planned seating arrangements except for the wedding party table which was immediate family. It was so low stress and really a perfect day.


----------



## Lionchild

I still can't get those videos to work! WTH!? I wonder if it's my browser.


----------



## LillyTame

What about youtube? can you get on there ok? Try searching Sophia in bridesmaid dress :shrug:


----------



## Nicki123

The setting is beautiful Lil! So romantic.
Don't feel like a fake bride, you are NOT! I had no ideas for my wedding. I gave my friend £200 and told her to sort some flowers out for my wedding party, I really didn't care. Not everyone has their wedding planned out!


----------



## LillyTame

And the other is called "2nd sophia in dress"


----------



## LillyTame

OK, I like High low dresses...which means it's high in the front and low in the back. I like both of these dresses...one is more "dressy" the other might be too plain...I can't make up my mind! lol The more dressy one, I don't like that satin layer or whatever that is in the front..that covers her feet

https://www.prlog.org/11107307-classic-wedding-dresses.jpg

https://www.lavahut.com/images/P/beachweddingdress_pele2.jpg


----------



## MIZZYD

The dresses are beautiful.


----------



## GingerPanda

Those dresses are GORGEOUS! You're gonna look amazing!

I like the first one. It wouldn't be a big alteration at all to have that piece shortened.


----------



## Lionchild

I love them both! Is there somewhere you can go where you can try them on? Squeals (because I can't wait to see pics of you trying on dresses!)!

I'm off to yoga, but I'm going to look for those videos of Sadie when I get back! More squeals to see Sadie in her dress and to hear your kitty-baby talk.


----------



## LillyTame

I frequently look for dresses online so I can take the pics with me when i finally do go trying on dresses. I plan on going in May (trying to give myself some time to lose some weight). Gonna go to Oahu and probably make a weekend of it with at least OH and hopefully a friend because I don't want OH to see me in the dress :haha: For one thing he wouldn't be very helpful, I can just imagine him saying I look beautiful in everything! :dohh:

I've shown him these pictures and he likes the bottom one best.:cloud9:


----------



## txbiscuit

Those dresses are beautiful. I think I agree with your OH, but I don't think you could go wrong with the fancier one either.


----------



## ProfWife

It's been so long since I've looked at wedding dresses. Seeing yours made me want to search.

I thought of you when I saw these:
https://www.inweddingdress.com/beach-wedding-dress-bc721.html

https://www.bridalapparel.us/bridal...em-empire-waist-tea-length-wedding-dress.html


You love such a classy silhouette! You're going to be so gorgeous!


----------



## Lionchild

I finally saw the videos! So cute!! She looks so proud in the first one. In the second one she reminds me of when I put snow boots on my dog. He doesn't know how to walk in them. Was your other kitty jealous? And I agree, you have an adorable laugh.

I hope your friend is able to join you on your wedding dress shopping getaway. If not, you've always got us! We can do some cyber/Skype shopping with you!


----------



## LillyTame

Those are gorgeous, Prof! I'll have to add them to my pinterest!:thumbup:

Lionchild, the other cats were definitely NOT jealous :haha: But Sophia is the oldest and most used to it...I've had her for 11 yrs. I think she enjoys the attention and then she knows she gets a treat after, which she WILL remind you of afterwards if you forget lol.


----------



## Fezzle

Beautiful dresses- I love your style!

This journal sometimes makes me feel like getting married!


----------



## Pirate

I love both of those dresses, Lil!


----------



## magicwhisper

too many journals here :haha:


----------



## LillyTame

magicwhisper said:


> too many journals here :haha:

I know!:dohh: But I can't help it! That's the OCD part of me :blush: Every thing has it's place and every place has it's thing!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Stalking. Had to check out the dresses when you mentioned them.


----------



## lamago

I had to come for the dresses too! I like the first one alot, but I agree about the satin looking a little off. They are both very beutiful.


----------



## LillyTame

Welcome, ladies! :wave:

Yea, I think I was starting to get sucked into the "it has to be blingy/big/over the top/fancy for a wedding" or something lol When I'm really just a simple type girl...so I'm gonna give that 2nd dress a try! :thumbup: You guys probably won't get to see a pic of me trying it on for the 1st time because I'm gonna buy it a little small and PRAY I lose enough weight to fit into it lol But I hope I'll at least be able to get into it enough to see if I like the silhouette on me. It zips in the back...so I'm thinking I should at least be able to get it on at the size I want, just might not be able to zip it. We'll see!:thumbup:


----------



## lamago

I posted my wedding pics on my journal! :winkwink:


----------



## Cowgirl07

I have wedding pictures on my journal somewhere...

Spoiler
Page 181


----------



## LillyTame

lamago said:


> I posted my wedding pics on my journal! :winkwink:

Where lamago? I don't see them...in your pregnancy journal?:shrug:



Cowgirl07 said:


> I have wedding pictures on my journal somewhere...
> 
> Spoiler
> Page 181

Going to look! :happydance:


----------



## lamago

You beat me! They are there now in my pregnancy journal. Beautiful pics Cowgirl!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Very pretty pictures! Holy beautiful train though, I made a dress with a short train once and thought I was going to sew my fingers off!


----------



## LillyTame

Beautiful, ladies! Thank you guys for sharing!

OMG, that train was taller/longer than YOU wasn't it, lamago? :haha:


----------



## lamago

It was pretty crazy. My nieces were egging me on to go over the top and that's what happened. My mom has pictures of my dad helping her sew the train. It was hilarious!


----------



## MIZZYD

OK now I really need to put a wedding pix up in my journal, lol


----------



## LillyTame

MIZZYD said:


> OK now I really need to put a wedding pix up in my journal, lol

Yes, yes, do it! :happydance:


----------



## txbiscuit

I will post a couple too (although I'll probably take them down in a day or so).


----------



## MIZZYD

I posted some in my journal as well, will also take them off probably Monday.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Lilly do you have any engagement pictures we can see?


----------



## LillyTame

I do! If I don't post them tonight, I'll post this weekend...but they are at home and I'm at work right now (2 hrs to go!). :thumbup:


----------



## LillyTame

OK, posted our engagement photos on the 1st page. I LOVE that 1st one but we decided it was a bit too much cleavage!:haha:


----------



## lamago

I love the one with the black sand!


----------



## Cowgirl07

So pretty I love the one in the black sand too.


----------



## LillyTame

Thank you, ladies. I was thinking we might try to recreate that scene on the wedding day in our wedding attire, I think that would be cute.


----------



## lamago

That would be cute!


----------



## txbiscuit

You should definitely do that!


----------



## Nicki123

Love your engagement photos Lil. I'm getting so excited about your wedding :)


----------



## Lionchild

Your engagement pictures are lovely. You look so beautiful, Lilly!!


----------



## LillyTame

awww, thank yoooou! :blush:


----------



## Kuawen

My journal is a hot mess of photos from my honeymoon, but if you're willing to slog through the huge posts of photos, I already have a link to my online wedding album posted on page 16 of my TTC journal (post 156).

It was just far easier for me to make an online album using Imgur for our family and friends since so few of them live nearby, than to try and print an album and show it off to everyone (we ended up purchasing a printed album for our 6 month anniversary, moreso as a family heirloom piece).


----------



## Renaendel

That is one very important thing to consider Lily. Make sure you have the rights to your own wedding photos. Most photographers charge you to go out and take the photos, then you have to buy the individual prints from them.

Wedding videos are worth it because you get to keep the joy and excitement that pictures can't capture.


----------



## Kuawen

^^^ oh definitely; I wasn't willing to hire any photographer who wasn't alright with me owning the rights to the digital copies for further editing and printing. He kept a sample for his portfolio and I own the rights to all of it.


----------



## GingerPanda

Sounds like what you ladies REALLY wanted was a print release form. I would NEVER give up the rights to my photos (that's right MY PHOTOS, doesn't matter if you're in them, it's MY work of art). But, I would be more than happy to give the subject the option to get a print release form so that they would be free to print or reproduce the photos as much as they wanted.

My photo shoots come with a disc with three folders on it and a print release PDF. One folder is all the RAW, full-sized, unedited photos from the shoot. Next folder is full-sized, edited photos (color correction, blemish removal, etc) of the better photos (usually about 1/3 to 1/2 of the shots). The third folder is every pic in the second folder sized down for easy upload to Facebook or other social media.


----------



## LillyTame

Hmmm, thanks, ladies. I will have to check on this :thumbup:


----------



## MIZZYD

Ughhhhh I had no idea about this, our photographer only let us choose a few pix and that was it, he kept all the others, which of course I didn't care, but it would have been nice to have some freedom to print the others I liked.


----------



## txbiscuit

My photographer did something similar to GP, except I didn't get the RAW files. I think the agreement also specified we wouldn't post them anywhere without attributing them to her. (She put a small watermark on the social media sized files.) I still haven't gotten around to ordering prints, though. :blush:

We also set up a Flickr account and shared the password with our friends. Anyone who took pictures with their phone of point-and-shoot camera uploaded them to our Flickr. The pics did not replace the pro shots, but we got some nice ones. 

We took our posed shots before the wedding, but we did couples pictures after our vows so we'd get 30 minutes of "Wow! We're *married*!" alone time before we got pulled in a million different directions by out-of-town guests. We had a cocktail hour with drinks and appetizers so people wouldn't be bored.


----------



## Lionchild

txbiscuit said:


> My photographer did something similar to GP, except I didn't get the RAW files.
> 
> I still haven't gotten around to ordering prints, though. :blush:

I wish we had gotten the RAW files. That's cool that you do that, GP. Also, don't feel bad, tx. We haven't ordered ours either (and it will be 6 years in July :dohh:).



txbiscuit said:


> We had a cocktail hour with drinks and appetizers so people wouldn't be bored.

We did this too.


Lilly, I think cool that you're going to try to recreate the engagement photos. I've never seen that done before.


----------



## Pirate

We haven't ordered pictures yet either. Three years in May.


----------



## Snackimals

For our Mexico wedding, we had the photographer on site taking pictures as he wished. We never did anything formal on the day of. The next day we got 're-dressed' and drove out to a site for the actual photo shoot. 
https://app.picaboo.com/WebView/Pro...f66451f6e989&version=268306&siteID=ViaPreview

Thats the actual book we own, of the Mexico event. 

Lessons to share: Corset dresses fit horrible the next day! I look fatter then I even really was... If we had had time, I would have sent it to get cleaned, and THEN done the shoot. (also, look swollen from all the wedding rum the night before) 

(note: my cousin is a fashion/runway photographer. we paid him $250. and we have a butt load of pics all in a file at home)

Don't let pics stress you out. Remember that they should be fun, and fit em in whenever. Don't let photographers stress you out :) (i'll punch them)


----------



## Snackimals

-the pics for the wedding here; totally different story :(


----------



## LillyTame

LOVE the pictures, Snack! Thanks for sharing. I just love your dress! Makes me wish I was going more formal, you look like such a princess!


----------



## Pirate

Beautiful, Snack! I've always been jealous of your hair and now I'm jealous of Mr. Snack's hair too!


----------



## GingerPanda

Snack, your dress was AWESOME! I love how the sleeves make that collar kind of embellishment. Very unique!


----------



## Snackimals

Thanks ladies :)
I get a lot of mixed reviews about the pics. The actual photos are great, no one complains about that. But, I get a lot of 'Why didnt you brush your hair?' 'Why aren't you wearing more make-up?' :wacko:

It's a good thing I'm really bitchy and don't care. 
I kinda wanted some natural pics... my dress is traditional Mexican cotton, organic if you will. I just wanted to look like MYSELF. Earthy. Plus, at the wedding I'm wearing plenty of make-up... so get over it :coffee:

Have you thought about your make-up Lil!?? :cloud9: Style wise? Lets talk about the mundane details that only Snack cares about :flower:


----------



## LillyTame

Sorry to disappoint, snack, but I really don't think I'm gonna do make up :shrug: On a regular basis, on a RARE occasion I will use mascara and/or lip gloss. So I don't want to bother with make up at my wedding...finding the right shade, making sure it doesn't run/brush off. I'd rather just go natural. I think the last time I wore mascara & lip gloss was early-middle of last year when I shaved my head, needed to feel more feminine :blush: I'm letting my hair grow out now though, I want to do curls for the wedding.

Here is a pic of what I'm doing to my hair...except I'm going to pull the curls apart to make it more full and the curls will be shorter because this pic is when my hair was longer. I dont think it'll grow out that much in a year.


----------



## Snackimals

hey whatever works for you Lil!

im not a fan of people getting their make-up done to the degree that you hardly recognize them. i mean, what is the point? its like being in costume as 'not-yourself' for such an important day.

I'm glad you're confident and happy with just the way you are <3 I LOVE your hair, btw!


----------



## LillyTame

Yea, I have light splotches on my face that I would love to cover and I was thinking what if it just happens that I break out from the stress, but I don't want to look "fake" or like you said "not myself". It would be one thing if I grew up wearing make up and KNEW what looks good on me, but I don't want to look like a clown and I don't trust the people here to do my make up or hair. If I was in a bigger city I would definitely try a few make-up practice runs and then trust that someone could repeat that look at the wedding, if I found a look I like. But I don't have that confidence in the people here lol.


----------



## Lionchild

Snack, that is such a great idea to do formal pictures on a day separate from the wedding. I wish I had thought of that. You look gorgeous!

Lilly, now that I know that you don't wear make-up, which means that you weren't wearing any in your ridiculously beautiful engagement photos, I'm super jealous. What a natural beauty! I just love your freckles too!


----------



## GingerPanda

^ This!

(I look JANK without full makeup, so consider me very jealous of your natural beauty!)


----------



## Fezzle

Aww, Snack, you look so in love! I almost feel like I shouldn't be intruding on your love looking at some of those photos. I also love the tattoo :thumbup:


----------



## Snackimals

Actually it's really hard to pose with my man... hahaha. Warning LIL! 
I had no problem with my solo shots..
But being told: 'Whisper in his ears', or 'look into his eyes'... We were a giggly mess.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Snack your so pretty.


----------



## LillyTame

Lionchild said:


> Lilly, now that I know that you don't wear make-up, which means that you weren't wearing any in your ridiculously beautiful engagement photos, I'm super jealous. What a natural beauty! I just love your freckles too!




GingerPanda said:


> ^ This!
> 
> (I look JANK without full makeup, so consider me very jealous of your natural beauty!)

Awwww :blush: Thank you, ladies. I have my good and bad skin days, I'm praying the wedding day will be a good day!




Snackimals said:


> Actually it's really hard to pose with my man... hahaha. Warning LIL!
> I had no problem with my solo shots..
> But being told: 'Whisper in his ears', or 'look into his eyes'... We were a giggly mess.

I get what you mean! That's why in one of the engagement photos I posted on the front page, you can see me cracking up because OH made some goofy face when my friend/the photographer told us to pose a certain way.:dohh: And we are such goof balls we make a joke out of EVERYTHING!


----------



## Pirate

One of my most favorite wedding photos is of me pretending to lick Mr. Pirate. We were both cracking up and it pretty perfectly captures exactly who we are. Maybe I'll post it.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Lol my favorite wedding picture is one a friend took when dh picked me up at the reception. The photographer missed it.


----------



## LillyTame

Pirate post it! OH licks me allll the time! :dohh: He even sent a lick over the phone, since he has been away for a week :rofl:


----------



## Fezzle

Post it, Pirate!


----------



## Nicki123

I am getting so excited with all the wedding developments. Great photos Snack, beautiful!

Lil, you are a real natural beauty. As you don't wear much make-up, it might be nice treat yourself to some lovely skin care products before the big day so you're glowing. I loved the whole 'pampering' bit before getting married, I also don't / didn't wear much make up so the real treat for me was having facials and indulging in lovely skin care. So relaxing and such a treat!


----------



## Pirate

LillyTame said:


> Pirate post it! OH licks me allll the time! :dohh: He even sent a lick over the phone, since he has been away for a week :rofl:

Posted in my journal. :haha:


----------



## LillyTame

Nicki, I DO want to do a spa day before the wedding! I'm gonna wait till closer to the date to make plans, but hopefully I can find a friend or two to go to oahu with me and we can have a spa day. And I've thought about testing some skin care products waaaay before the wedding to see what can help me on the wedding day...like something gentle for acne or dry skin...those are my two problem areas. I literally will just rub water over my dry areas throughout the day, because if I put any type of cream on I break it! But I don't want to be doing that all day on my wedding.


----------



## Nicki123

I am volunteering to come to a spa in Hawaii with you Lil :)


----------



## txbiscuit

^^^WSS


----------



## GingerPanda

Yeah, that sounds super awesome and fun!


----------



## LillyTame

If any of my BnB girls make it out here for my wedding I will gladly put you up for a night or two...now if you bring your hubbies, I don't think we'll have room :haha:


----------



## Lionchild

My skin is so dry too! I do live in the high desert though. But seriously, I have lizard skin.

You don't have to twist my arm or tempt me with a spa day to go to Hawaii! I always want to go! DH talks about taking a trip out there nearly every month. When we lived in San Diego, we went frequently because the flights were so cheap. We have a trip planned for Maui and Oahu (Oahu only because one of DHs best friends lives there) in July of 2015. I wish we had plans to get back sooner, but I'm hoping to be knocked up or delivering around the time of your wedding (hopefully a month or so before). If I'm not f'ing pregnant by your wedding, I just may crash it. :haha:


----------



## Pirate

I have very dry skin too and to top it off it's sensitive so I can only use a very select few lotions.

I'd totally be up for a spa day in Hawaii! Now I just need to start saving the money.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Can we bring babies? I have some pma going on. Dh can sleep in a rental car.


----------



## LillyTame

Cowgirl07 said:


> Can we bring babies? I have some pma going on. Dh can sleep in a rental car.


Yes, yes yes...babies are welcomed! I'll need all the baby dust I can get because we'll be trying again by then!:winkwink: lmao @ hubby in rental car!


Ohhhh, the hubs can watch the babies while we are at the spa!


----------



## GingerPanda

Sorry. I'd really love to come, but I can't see flying that far with a newborn (or maybe two)!


----------



## LillyTame

Thanks for spoiling the fantasy, GP! :tease:


----------



## GingerPanda

I had a dream I did it last night. It was a many-hour-long flight with a screeching baby. I woke up saying, "Well, I guess that's not happening!" :haha:

Besides, I thought you'd appreciate my positivity. :winkwink:


----------



## LillyTame

lol, ok, guess you're excused from this fantasy field trip, this time!


----------



## Lionchild

How are you, missy? I assume you're quiet today because you're being a good girl and studying/doing your homework. :thumbup:

Hope you're having a nice weekend otherwise.


----------



## LillyTame

Thanks for checking on me, LC! I wasn't doing anything! And your message motivated me to get done what I had been procrastinating on all weekend! :dohh: Thank you so much, I'm so glad it's done and out of the way now! I would have waited till the end of the night and been stressing trying to get it done! This one teacher likes 20 sentences per response! :wacko:

I think I'm falling into a mini (I hope!) depression, it hasn't been a good week for anything emotionally and there really hasn't been any (legitimate) reason why :shrug: I've been here before and I know I'll come out of my funk soon...sometimes I just have to ride it out! So yea, I've been a little scarce on BnB. Hopefully, I'll be back up to my old self and ready to take charge again soon. I don't even want to know how much weight I've gained this week! :dohh::nope:


----------



## Cowgirl07

Hope it vets better.


----------



## MIZZYD

:hugs:


----------



## txbiscuit

:hugs: I'm here if you need to talk.


----------



## Pirate

Hugs, Lil!


----------



## GingerPanda

Little sister is here to listen! :hugs:


----------



## Lionchild

:hugs: Sorry you're having a tough time right now. I was worried about you because you've been quiet this past week. I felt like something was up. I hope it passes quickly. Also here if you need to talk. :flower:


----------



## Renaendel

I am sorry you are struggling. We are here for you.


----------



## Snackimals

https://www.freesmileys.org/smileys/smiley-love019.gif

i'm here for you Lil... Tezka and I love to hear from you and your cat-ladies <3


----------



## LillyTame

Thank you, ladies! You are all so awesome and I know you are here for me if I need a chat (aka whine :haha:) but seeing how this seems to be 100% out of the blue...I don't have anything to whine about! :shrug: I just don't want to do ANYTHING! I wish I could stay home and nap with the cats, eat junk food, and play bingo on my phone FOREVER! And I know that's not normal :nope: I called in sick today to give myself one more day...I'm gonna try to force myself into the world tomorrow (exercise, work, actually eating more than cookies). If things don't get better this week, I'll make an appt with my doc :thumbup:


----------



## GingerPanda

:thumbup:

Everybody gets the blues sometimes! You'll be back up, kickin' ass and taking names, in no time!


Here's a wiggly kitty to make you feel better:


----------



## txbiscuit

Oh, Lilly, I have been there, so I won't give you any advice. Just know that we're here, we love you, and we want you to feel better. I'm glad you're ready to talk to your doctor ASAP if you need to.


----------



## Nicki123

:hugs: having an extra day off sounds like a great idea.


----------



## Fezzle

:hugs: Sorry you've been in a funk. Sometimes you just need to lay low for a bit and get your mojo back.


----------



## Snackimals

i just really like 'Mittens' texts... :coffee:
 



Attached Files:







lil.jpg
File size: 37.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## LillyTame

GP, wiggly kitty made me laugh out loud! I am so not normal! Thank you for that! :hugs:

Yes, Snack! I found text from Mitten's yesterday during my mindless internet surfing....LOVE it! I ALMOST started to give my cat a voice and make her a facebook page! lmao But I don't think I'm as funny as Mitten's


----------



## Pirate

Hugs, Lil! I hope work today isn't too bad!


----------



## Mrs. JJ

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LillyTame

Thank you, ladies. Today has been good :thumbup: Just taking it minute by minute. I feel "fragile" for some reason :shrug: Not irritable, but fragile, like if one thing goes awry I'll want to curl into a ball and just go back to bed :nope: It's like I'm waiting for that to happen. But it hasn't! So I'll ignore that feeling and keep on pushing on! :winkwink:


----------



## GingerPanda

Power through, warrior woman! You are strong! :bodyb:


----------



## Lionchild

:hugs: I hope nothing goes awry and you make it through the day in one piece (and tomorrow maybe you'll feel a little better).


----------



## magicwhisper

:hugs:


----------



## Mrs. JJ

When in doubt, get up and go for a walk! No matter how glum I'm feeling, I always feel a ton better after I get out in the sun and walk for awhile. :hugs:


----------



## LillyTame

(I love scrolling down and seeing that wiggly butt cat :haha:)

OK, back to wedding stuff! Kind of lol Sophia has a grooming appt tomorrow so we get to try the dress on again and see if it fits better with a hair cut! :happydance: I'll post pics! A video again too if she is being a ham lol


----------



## Nicki123

Yay I cannot wait to see Sophia in her dress again.


----------



## Pirate

She really does rock that dress!


----------



## GingerPanda

Can't wait to see!


----------



## Lionchild

Ooh, I can't wait to see Sophia all dolled up in her dress with the new do!


----------



## LillyTame

OK, so the dress fit a lot better! She didn't fall over once! BUT does it look too short to you guys? Is it ok or does it look funny? Would you try to get one made with a longer skirt? Maybe I'm just being too picky :shrug:

https://youtu.be/FGzH65ZDK-U


----------



## GingerPanda

I think it's perfect. If it was too long, it would cover her pretty tail and get in the way of her back feet.


----------



## Fezzle

I love it! I think it looks great how it is! 

I love all the meowing too!


----------



## LillyTame

lmao...yes, all the meowing is GiGi, she meows enough for all 3 cats! :dohh:


----------



## Pirate

I think she looks great in the dress!


----------



## txbiscuit

I think the dress looks perfect. You can tell when she looks up at you that it will be the perfect length for pictures.

Ahh! Love your kitties!! <3


----------



## Nicki123

What a fabulous video - your kitties are so cute! The dress looks perfect x


----------



## MIZZYD

I have to say she looks beautiful in her dress.


----------



## Snackimals

<3 <3
so jealous!
She looks gorgeous! And so elegant in her dress, so proper and 'in charge'...
She is totally ready for this wedding Lil!


----------



## Renaendel

The haircut totally helped. I love that the dress comes just by her tail. She is so pretty.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Cute.


----------



## Ameli

Ahh, that is the cutest thing! She looks so adorable in that dress. I think it could be just a little longer, but it's awesome as is too. If it were longer it might make her uncomfortable.


----------



## LillyTame

Thank you, ladies! I think we'll keep it just the way it is then! :thumbup::cloud9:


----------



## Lionchild

Oh my gosh, so cute!! She looks adorable in the dress with the new haircut!


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Sophia looks gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## LillyTame

So I had emailed the dressmaker before I got all you guys opinions and she was totally willing to make the dress a little longer, I just had to pay for the shipping! But I decided the dress is fine! We don't want it too long and bugging her tail or stepping on it. :thumbup:

And did I mention how well the dress is put together? This isn't some chintzy throw together! It's really good work, so I will definitely be recommending her if anyone wants to dress up their furkid! https://www.etsy.com/people/PamperedPupNStuff?utm_source=convo&utm_medium=trans_email&utm_campaign=convo_html


----------



## Pirate

That's why I love shopping on Etsy!


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Etsy!! <3


----------



## Lionchild

I love Etsy too!


----------



## Nicki123

I need to discover etsy! (Off to investigate...)


----------



## LillyTame

Well, ladies. I'm over trying to be artsy and shit! :dohh: lol The make my own fascinator for my veil idea is just a flop, I'm moving on to looking for an already made one :thumbup:

My Bouquet...I stuck some fake blue roses in a handle! lol I like it....buuuut I'm wondering if it's just TOO plain...so I might look into other options. But I hate real flowers so that's not really an option...but I guess I can't rule it out. I just think it'll be hard to find blue flowers here anyway without spending an arm and a leg.


----------



## Cowgirl07

I had blue flowers in my bouquet. They were fake, I believe the girl who made them got them at hobby lobby.


----------



## GingerPanda

Behold! I have searched Etsy for you!

Fascinators:

Spoiler
https://www.etsy.com/listing/125447...type=gallery&ga_ship_to=US&ga_search_type=all

https://www.etsy.com/listing/585465...ry&ga_ship_to=US&ga_page=3&ga_search_type=all

https://www.etsy.com/listing/123996...ry&ga_ship_to=US&ga_page=4&ga_search_type=all

https://www.etsy.com/listing/165601...ry&ga_ship_to=US&ga_page=5&ga_search_type=all

https://www.etsy.com/listing/176480...ry&ga_ship_to=US&ga_page=7&ga_search_type=all

https://www.etsy.com/listing/784287...ry&ga_ship_to=US&ga_page=7&ga_search_type=all

Bouquets:

Spoiler
https://www.etsy.com/listing/125972...type=gallery&ga_ship_to=US&ga_search_type=all

https://www.etsy.com/listing/178526...type=gallery&ga_ship_to=US&ga_search_type=all

https://www.etsy.com/listing/169847...ry&ga_ship_to=US&ga_page=2&ga_search_type=all

https://www.etsy.com/listing/980549...ry&ga_ship_to=US&ga_page=4&ga_search_type=all


----------



## txbiscuit

I really like the peacock feathers... Then again, that might be my favorite shade of blue. Don't let me bias you!

Do you just hate cut flowers, or flowers in general? (If you hate flowers in general, I believe you may live in the wrong state!)


----------



## LillyTame

I even bought royal blue peacock feathers (online), they look purple! SO disappointed!

Thanks, GP! Those are all so pretty! This is going to be hard!

I'm allergic to everything, tx! I spend most of the year breathing through one nostril and with itchy ears!


----------



## Snackimals

wow... I love the bouquet with blue calla-lillies! AMAZING!!!!!!!


----------



## Cowgirl07

I like the hal i aqua fasinator the most. My favorite bouquet is the eternal blue one but the blue looks a little dark compared to the hair piece so I would use the lillies one. But both are gorgeous.


----------



## GingerPanda

Glad to help!


----------



## Nicki123

So much pretty blue stuff. It's my favourite colour, good choice :thumbup:


----------



## Renaendel

I have to say I absolutely LOVE the idea of having a silk bouquet. You don't have to worry about the flowers drooping part way through the ceremony and you get to keep your bouquet forever. The samples that GP found were stunning. My favorite was just the simple blue silk roses, very classy and elegant.


----------



## txbiscuit

OK, I am declaring that this journal has officially been quiet for TOO LONG. We need wedding updates, Lil. Like... neeeeeeed.

https://malay.pgoh13.com/please.gif


----------



## Mrs. JJ

^^ WSS

:coffee:


----------



## LillyTame

Awww! :kiss: But there aren't any updates right now! We are just too far out! In May I'll start trying on dresses though!

(Well, we DO need to do some cake tasting but I'm being a horrible procrastinater:dohh:)


----------



## GingerPanda

This is unrelated to the wedding, but I think you'll enjoy this:


----------



## LillyTame

OMG! Poor kitty! Nope :nope:, can't say I liked that one GP, only cause he couldn't get it off. I saw one over the weekend that I thought was pretty funny though..kitten with two lizards...I'll see if I can find it.


----------



## LillyTame

Found it!

I laughed soooo hard!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uWy5-FGikyw

Just had another good laugh! It's the 2nd time that the kitten jumps that just kills me!


----------



## GingerPanda

Kitty fucked with the octopus first. And I'm sure someone got it off him. :haha:


I have loved that video forever. When I'm trying to sweetalk hubs into bearded dragons, I send him that video. He loves it. :rofl:


----------



## LillyTame

GingerPanda said:


> Kitty fucked with the octopus first. And I'm sure someone got it off him. :haha:

I swear! I said "well he was poking at it" :haha: But I still just think that was torture having that thing stuck to him :dohh: Maybe because I imagined it being stuck to me! :argh:


----------



## Pirate

I sort of wish I had a cat so I could capture funny shit like that on video!


----------



## Renaendel

ooo get a siberian Pirate if you get one. They are like little dogs that use a litterbox and dont have annoying yips. You just have to be ok with drool.


----------



## Pirate

If it weren't for my crazy cat allergies, I'd totally look into it.


----------



## LillyTame

I don't think I've heard of a Siberian, will have to look that up. I have to recommend a Ragdoll, I love my raggy and wish I could get another, but OH says not right now lol


----------



## Renaendel

Yea, we thought Ashe was a main coon for the longest time until our vet informed us that her cooing purr, called a triple pur, only occurs in Siberians. It also explains her formula 1 legs that are a little shorter in the front and why Hubbies allergies weren't as bad with our cat vs any other cat he has interacted with.


----------



## Nicki123

Yeah I feel like I'm missing out not having a cat. So entertaining.

Roll on May and the start of wedding dress shopping!


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Renaendel - I always thought my cat was a maine coon (well not a pure bred), what do you mean by cooing purr? I'm wondering if maybe he's part Forest Cat instead? :-k


----------



## Renaendel

Like this JJ. My cat does this purr. Toward the end you can hear when the cat does the breathe in purr it trills a bit. My cat has a much louder inhale. It sounds like when she breathes in she is purring through a dove. The background deep rumbling purr is still there just softer until she exhales, then it is loud.

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=8gyY5kN5IjA

Maine coons and siberians are very similar. Siberians are rounder, except in the cheeks. Maine coons have puffy Morris the cat whisker area. My racecar kitty has thunder thighs. The siberians tail also isn't as long and fluffy.

A breed standard siberian
https://taigasiberianclub.webs.com/irdy.jpg

A comparison between MC, siberian and Norwegian forest cat.
https://chatsiberien.net/index_langEN_comparatif1.htm


----------



## Pirate

Siberian cats are gorgeous! They look like they're built like tanks. I love the ear tufts too!


----------



## LillyTame

Awwww, what a sweet kitty! I need a mansion...so I can have one of every breed! :rofl: and a couple maids to clean all the boxes :haha:


----------



## Pirate

LillyTame's Cat Ranch! I could totally see you making a cat obstacle course out of your entire mansion!


----------



## LillyTame

Oh! I want to do that when we buy a house! Have you seen those homes where they make ledges all up high? LOVE that idea, want to do it for my girls..here's an example (BTW, OH says no! But it's not like I'm listening to him on this one lol)

https://www.katwallks.com/christine2e.jpg


----------



## LillyTame

Awww this house has been sold and the new owners don't even have cats :dohh: Maybe they'll get some! lol

https://static.tweentribune.com/uploads/imagecache/600/cat_600_2_07-18-13.jpg


----------



## Pirate

That's exactly what I envisioned for the cat mansion! :haha:


----------



## Renaendel

My husband said if ashe liked heights he would build that, but I don't think I can convince him to get a second cat.


----------



## Lionchild

I am dying with all this crazy cat stuff. I love it all! The octopus kitty, the kitty scared by the bearded dragons, and I just about lost it when I saw your first picture of the kitty wall shelves. :rofl: This was a needed distraction from grading.

Um, how can you be procrastinating on trying wedding cake? I think I'm going to pretend to be a bride-to be this weekend just to go eat some free cake.


----------



## txbiscuit

I almost posted pics of that multicolored cat house in here the other day! I think I'd be afraid a cat up high on a perch would pounce on my head when I least expected it.


----------



## Fezzle

I want some cat ledges when we buy a house- I wonder if OH will go for it...


----------



## Pirate

Fezzle said:


> I want some cat ledges when we buy a house- I wonder if OH will go for it...

He'd probably break his neck by climbing up on a ladder to hoover the shelves. Hoover sounds so much more fun than vacuum.


----------



## Fezzle

This is true- and he doesn't think the dustbuster does a good enough job...


----------



## LillyTame

That's funny, because that's what OH's argument was...."how are you gonna dust up there?"....I said that's what you're for (he is 6'5") lol

I do like hoover over vacuum but I've always wondered why they call it that....is hoover the only brand over there? :blush::haha: Or maybe was at one time :shrug:


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Renaendel - thanks for sharing that! Now I'm gonna pay super close attention to my guys purring later. He's always had a different meow then other cats, he kinda chirps and trills almost like a bird or like he's always rolling his Rs.

I wish I could have a house with all those cool cat walkways!!!!


----------



## Lionchild

Lilly, it's just like these https://coolrain44.wordpress.com/2010/03/23/brand-names-that-we-call-generic-products/


----------



## Nicki123

I quite like the cat shelves, although when the cats aren't on them it would just look like you'd gone a bit crazy with the shelving.

Did someone mention wedding cake? Mmm


----------



## LillyTame

Nicki123 said:


> I quite like the cat shelves, although when the cats aren't on them it would just look like you'd gone a bit crazy with the shelving.

:haha: Very true


Lionchild, that list is right on!


----------



## Renaendel

What are your favorite types of cakes lilly?


----------



## LillyTame

I like white or lemon flavored. If we do white then we'll probably do strawberry filling, but I also want different flavors for the cupcakes. So something local, like lilikoa(sp?) or guava or something. They are big on red velvet here too, so I might do that.


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Omg, I want a cupcake from Lilly's wedding!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Snackimals

damn it! :dohh:
CAKE!!!!!!!!!

tell me more, please :cry:

We went tasting and ended up with something totally not on our radar. The carrot cake with cream cheese frosting was AMAZING. We got half that, and the other half was chocolate with chocolate ganache filling. Our guests STILL talk about the carrot cake... 

I love your guava idea! Its good to 'spice' it up. Mr.Snack picked out Passion Fruit filling for his groom cake! It was just white cake- Italian Rum- with the passion fruit filling. I think we still have half that sucker in my moms freezer... omg. I just realized!


----------



## LillyTame

haha so how many of you saved a slice of cake in the freezer and remembered to eat it a year later?


----------



## MIZZYD

I want CAKE NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I didn't do the save a piece and eat it a year later, mostly because we had cake pops and "our" cake was small, and too good to not eat it then. I did bake a red velvet cake with cream cheese center and chocolate frosting (which is what our cake was) for our 1st anniversary, and I plan on doing the same every year.


----------



## txbiscuit

I saved some, but my OH got hungry in the middle of the night about seven months later and ate it! :dohh:


----------



## Nicki123

I hadn't heard of the 'save a bit of cake for a year' thing before. It's tradition to save the top tier of your wedding cake for the christening but I don't know anyone who does that anymore.

It's 7.15am here and I now want cake for breakfast.


----------



## Fezzle

We (exDH from my early 20s and I) saved ours and ate it when we got back from our honeymoon with our families. We opened all our presents and ate leftover prime rib from the reception! We only had a 1 week honeymoon so it hasn't been saved for too long. 

I had a friend who froze hers and then they lost it during a hurricane when the power went out, so for her anniversary her DH brought a photo of their cake to a bakery and had a fresh one made as a surprise- very sweet and I'm sure it tasted a lot better too!


----------



## Mrs. JJ

:rofl: Tx! Was he in so much trouble?? 

I didn't save any cause ours were just Costco cheesecakes. We had a cheesecake bar with toppings.


----------



## GingerPanda

MIL got us a Kroger cake for our "wedding". She wrapped the leftovers for us and told us to put it in the fridge to have on our first anniversary, but hubs and I were like "GROSS! YEAR-OLD CAKE! :sick:" So we just threw it away when we got home. :haha:


----------



## Cowgirl07

We ate ours a friend made it for us. It wasn't bad, it still tasted delicious.


----------



## txbiscuit

Mrs. JJ said:


> :rofl: Tx! Was he in so much trouble??
> 
> I didn't save any cause ours were just Costco cheesecakes. We had a cheesecake bar with toppings.

Not really... I thought the idea of 7-month-old cake was gross, so I was glad to be spared having to eat it after another 5 months. Also, I'm used to his silliness when it comes to sweets. I have to hide any chocolate I bring into the house, or it's gone before I get a chance to eat any!


----------



## Pirate

We saved the top tier of our cake and ate it on our first anniversary. It was terrible! Actually our cake wasn't that good on the day of our reception. My grandma made it for us as our wedding gift. She worked really hard on it, but honestly it was gross. But it's the thought that counts.

And now I might need to go buy some cake for breakfast!


----------



## GingerPanda

You have all reminded me that I need to make hubs's Irish cupcakes for him to take to work tomorrow! Who doesn't love cupcakes you can get drunk off of?


----------



## LillyTame

I just noticed my wedding ticker....8 months, 4 wks! 9 months!

Today we are driving over to the other side to pick up my engagement/wedding rings, we dropped them off two weeks ago to be resized. I think we'll stop by one of the bakeries we want to taste test at too and maybe schedule a day...or at least sample what they in the case already lol (decode-excuse to eat baked goods!)


----------



## LillyTame

Went to the bakery, didn't get any goods. She makes the fancy smancy type stuff. :haha: I didn't see anything I wanted. OH tried a "homemade oreo", it looked like some kind of cake-cookie with some type of white filling lol anyway he said it tasted nothing like an oreo.

I have to email her to set up a cake tasting. I'm going to do that tonight! I swear!


----------



## txbiscuit

I tried making homemade Oreos once. :sick: My parents said they liked them, but they were just being nice. 

I hope you find an awesome cake place. We just used the pastry chef at the restaurant where we had our wedding. One of my friends tasted cake at 11 different bakeries, mostly because she wanted free cake. :dohh:


----------



## LillyTame

Because of the location of the wedding we only have 2 choices and basically it's picking the lessor crappy of two crappy places :haha:


----------



## Snackimals

I'm sure you guys will find something great! It's cake! And, its a bakery nonetheless. 

We got really lucky. I had 3 places on my list, and we started with the least expensive. It was... $4 per person, I think. (Plus, $90 for deliver, UGHH). The next one on the list was starting at $6, the last place was also in the starting at $6-7 ball park, but went up to $11! I figured if the first place is THAT bad, then we'll keep it cheap at the other places. It turned out, the first bakery owner use to work for the high-end place on my list, SOOOO we got amazing cake at a third the cost! 

I dunno why I am remembering all this now and spewing it out like its useful... maybe I'm just daydreaming... I kinda miss that nostalgia, and cake tasting with my boo... he was hilarious <3


----------



## Lionchild

Just getting caught up on the cake talk. I hope you can find something you like. 

I like all the cake stories. @tx's sneaky OH and @Pirate's crappy thoughtful cake. :haha: DH and I had cupcakes and they got ate up at the wedding, thankfully. I'm with Ginger; Old ass cake sounds nasty.


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Can't wait to hear how cake tasting goes! I need an excuse to sample sweets!


----------



## MIZZYD

I would do anything for a big azz piece of chocolate cake right about now. 

ETA: Forget the piece of cake, I want the whole thing.


----------



## LillyTame

I have my 1st cake tasting this Sunday! :happydance:


----------



## Pirate

Yay!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Yum cake tasting.


----------



## MIZZYD

Lucky!!! Enjoy!!


----------



## Renaendel

That was one of the best parts of wedding planning!


----------



## Nicki123

Your Sunday sounds wonderful :) take photos! I want to see cake photos.


----------



## GingerPanda

Yummm!

Also, I saw this dress and thought of you!


Spoiler
Webpage is here, just in case you're interested. You can totally order it in the color of the picture I attached, but it won't preview on the website. I actually Photoshopped that to your wedding colors, haha.

 



Attached Files:







dress.jpg
File size: 35.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## LillyTame

Thanks, GP! I was just coming over here to plant the link to JJhouse! :thumbup:

https://www.jjshouse.com/search.php?q=asymmetrical&p=3


----------



## GingerPanda

If you find a dress you like, I can Photoshop the colors for you, as long as the dress actually comes in those colors. It really doesn't take long. :thumbup:

I also read that most dresses can have spaghetti straps added if they don't have any straps.

This would look great on you! Here it is in white:
 



Attached Files:







lildress1.jpg
File size: 45.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## LillyTame

Awesome! Thanks!


So cake tasting....I'm getting a bad taste already from the 2nd baker! I just feel like she may take herself too seriously lol Just the way she responds and the bakery with the fancy goods and then Monday she tells me if I want a certain date for the tasting to let her know right away, well I emailed her RIGHT back and haven't heard a thing from her! :roll: The 1st baker seems more friendly and easy to talk to about what I want and willing to work with us. She is the one we are meeting this weekend. I hope her stuff tastes good! I'll tell the other lady to go drown in batter :haha:


----------



## GingerPanda

:rofl:


----------



## Cowgirl07

:haha:


----------



## Pirate

I want cake!


----------



## LillyTame

Title change alert! :happydance:


----------



## Cowgirl07

Yay!


----------



## Pirate

Love it!


----------



## Ameli

Loving your new titles! So cute!


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Just over 8 months! Wow, time is flying!


----------



## Nicki123

Love the new title, it hadn't dawned on me before you were going to have such a cool weddig date. Hope you made progress with cake tasting.


----------



## LillyTame

Had our 1st cake tasting and it was yummy! This is the lady that I get a good vibe from and I'm 75% sure we'll go with her but we are meeting with the other lady this coming Sunday.

So we tasted vanilla cake with raspberry filling, chocolate cake with chocolate ganache, and red velvet cake with creme cheese filling. Loved the vanilla and raspberry so that will be our tier cake and a cupcake flavor. Did not like the ganache, it was just too much chocolate for me but really liked the cake and that's saying a lot because I'm not a chocolate cake person. So we decided on putting raspberry in the chocolate and this will be a cupcake flavor. Then the red velvet fell flat compared to the other two flavors. She brung out a little lilikoi filling for us to try, I didn't like it but OH did. It's a really strong citrus flavor...OH says it's similar to passion fruit if you've ever had that. I wanted a taste of Hawaii in there, so since OH did like it we decided to make the 3rd cupcake flavor vanilla cake with lilikoi :thumbup:

The last pic is the design we decided to go with...the flowers will be royal blue....what do you guys think of royal blue and light grey or a lighter blue? Or all royal blue. OH! GP could you photo shop that like you did those dresses?! That would be sooooo cool! Please please please! [-o&lt;







https://cache.nebula.phx3.secureserver.net/obj/NjgwOTZBNEYyOUEwOUI4RTExNUQ6MmNlN2U3N2Y5ZmZjOTJjZjI1NDU1MDQxOWM0N2VjZjk=


----------



## Cowgirl07

Oh my it looks delicious. I'd use a few different color blues.


----------



## Nicki123

Sounds delicious and looks pretty! (Looking fwd to seeing what GP does with the colours!)


----------



## MIZZYD

I need cake!!!!


----------



## Renaendel

I love the idea of the blue flowers. I think I prefer all one shade.


----------



## Pirate

I like the blue flowers idea too! I would go with the majority of the flowers royal blue and then put a few lighter blue flowers in. I'm sure whatever you choose will be beautiful!


----------



## Fezzle

Sounds delicious! Looking forward to seeing that cake with blue flowers!


----------



## GingerPanda

LillyTame said:


> OH! GP could you photo shop that like you did those dresses?! That would be sooooo cool! Please please please! [-o&lt;

:haha:


I like the white with blue flowers and the white with multi-colored flowers the best! For the multi-colored ones, I did royal blue, lighter blues, some grey, and white.
 



Attached Files:







lillycake1.jpg
File size: 169.4 KB
Views: 6









lillycake2.jpg
File size: 171.5 KB
Views: 6









lillycake3.jpg
File size: 167.3 KB
Views: 6









lillycake4.jpg
File size: 164.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Cowgirl07

I like the multi color one.


----------



## txbiscuit

Ooh, GP, those all look nice. I didn't think this was going to be my choice, but I think I like the white cake with the royal blue flowers best. (The first one.)


----------



## LillyTame

OMG! GP, you are so awesome!! :happydance: Thank you so much!

Let's see...I like the all blue, but the mixed seems more dramatic....romantic to me. Like the all blue is saying "ok, we get it, your fav color is blue" :rofl:

I can't wait to show OH, but he is working the late shift tonight...booooo

I purchased his wedding band last night...it's the same design he has been wearing...a black tungsten prism cut, I just got it engraved "I love you, Papa Bear Veek" :cloud9:


----------



## LillyTame

I emailed it to OH, since he is home right now, He says either all blue or blue and white....GP, can you make me one in blue and white? (the flowers)


----------



## Pirate

Those all look gorgeous!


----------



## Fezzle

Those look great! Your cake is going to be amazing!


----------



## LillyTame

Pirate said:


> Those all look gorgeous!

Don't they!! <3 I can't stop looking at them...like one of those is MY cake! lol


----------



## LillyTame

I forgot to mention that at the tasting I went to feed OH a piece and it hit me like oh yea...we are getting married...I'll be smooshing this in your face in 8 months! :haha: We both started laughing.


----------



## Pirate

LillyTame said:


> I forgot to mention that at the tasting I went to feed OH a piece and it hit me like oh yea...we are getting married...I'll be smooshing this in your face in 8 months! :haha: We both started laughing.

You two are so cute!


----------



## Snackimals

I dig the first one too, like Texas.
And not like you need me to like it, I'm just sharing cuz I'm clearly late to the conversation.


----------



## MIZZYD

IDK, I like them all (fave is last one) but in reality I just want cake!!


----------



## GingerPanda

I think I actually like this one the best!
 



Attached Files:







lillycake5.jpg
File size: 188.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## LillyTame

Awwww, yes...this one made me really go "awww". I think that is it! I'm gonna email it to OH. :cloud9:


----------



## Cowgirl07

Yep that's my favorite. The white and blue flowers.


----------



## GingerPanda

I am happy to make your special day as special as it can be! :cloud9:


----------



## MIZZYD

I love it!!!


----------



## LillyTame

So this week I have ordered OH's engraved wedding band, a fascinator for my veil, and I'm talking to a lady about my cake topper! :happydance:

You guys will just have to wait to see what I picked for the fascinator and cake topper :haha:

P.S. Four day old wedding cake is gross! So I can't imagine saving it for a year!


----------



## Snackimals

I think I just may pull out that Groom's Cake from el freezer this weekend!!! Make Mr.Snack eat it! Hahaha. It's HIS cake after all! (plus, Im still doing lent: NO CAKE for me :) )

Super stoked about seeing your topper!!!!! Eeeeep!!!! I love cake details!!!!!!!!


----------



## LillyTame

...right, ladies? Let's look at earrings! :happydance:
So my hair will basically be up (short, tight curls)...I can't make up my mind if I want simple or dramatic. Here are a few I'm looking at. These aren't expensive, so I could buy more than one pair and decide that day which one I like better with the whole get up :blush:

https://img0.etsystatic.com/033/2/8358373/il_570xN.539215576_mgzg.jpg

https://img0.etsystatic.com/033/0/8835124/il_570xN.579032640_67du.jpg

https://img0.etsystatic.com/009/0/5295366/il_570xN.457392336_5afv.jpg

https://img1.etsystatic.com/012/0/7257764/il_570xN.461271463_s04f.jpg

https://img1.etsystatic.com/001/0/7932787/il_570xN.471270097_pgbw.jpg

https://img0.etsystatic.com/016/0/6447260/il_570xN.416304942_tfbh.jpg

https://cdn3.volusion.com/ncggx.ptawj/v/vspfiles/photos/eye885967-fb-2T.jpg?1393937540


----------



## LillyTame

And other than my ring, the only other jewelry I plan on wearing will be on my feet...like this:

https://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/NTAwWDI5MQ==/$(KGrHqV,!q0FCz+HCwQ5BQ5c3SNtww~~60_12.JPG

https://img0.etsystatic.com/012/0/7030788/il_570xN.425573222_jboi.jpg


----------



## txbiscuit

I don't think you could go wrong. I think my favorite pair is the second pair, but I think you're right that it will depend on the rest of your outfit.


----------



## Snackimals

I dig pearls.. So I have obvious 'winners'... But, it's true that you'll have to make it all work together.
On the plus, the last pair reminds me of your cake! :)

Love the foot bling ;)


----------



## Fezzle

I think the 5th down are my favourites. I agree about the last ones looking like your cake!


----------



## Pirate

The last pair are my favorite (because they remind me of your cake) and the first pair are my second favorite. But I completely agree with what everybody else said that it has to work with your outfit. :)


----------



## GingerPanda

The last pair of earrings and the first pair of anklets are my favorites!


----------



## Cowgirl07

I like the fifth ones too, but if you go flowery I would choose the last ones. And I like the blue anklet


----------



## Lionchild

Aww, I'm just getting caught up. So much fun stuff happening. I LOVE the blue and white flowers. Your cake is going to look beautiful! Those cake pics are killing me. Yum!

All of the earrings are great. I think you can't go wrong with any. I also wore foot jewelry at my wedding (in place of shoes). My BF/MOH made them for me. I wonder if I can find a picture of them. It's fun to dazzle up your feet.

Edit: I can't find any pics of the foot jewelry in the professional pics. I'm going to email my mom and see if she has any.


----------



## Nicki123

Pirate said:


> The last pair are my favorite (because they remind me of your cake) and the first pair are my second favorite. But I completely agree with what everybody else said that it has to work with your outfit. :)

I have the same taste as Pirate :)


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Wow! Lovin' the cake (nice job GP!). Great earring choices and foot bling too! So much fun planning a wedding!


----------



## LillyTame

It has been a lot of fun Mrs. JJ. I'm glad I got the planner to arrange all the big stuff so I can do the fun stuff :haha:

Got OH's ring in the mail today! :happydance: I love it! I can't stop looking at it even though he already has had two that look just like it! :dohh: But what makes this one different is that it is engraved and will be his official wedding band :cloud9:


----------



## Snackimals

^love! <3


----------



## Cowgirl07

Lovely


----------



## Pirate

That's a gorgeous wedding band, Lil!


----------



## LillyTame

I'm booked for my 1st bridal try-on! :happydance:

May 27th @ 11am https://www.casablancahawaii.com/index.html

I'm trying them 1st because I know someone that got her dress there and she gave good reviews.

2nd pick https://hawaiiprincessbrides.com/ Emailed them today to see if I can get a 1pm appt, they are close to the other place.

Once I have them confirmed I will try for a 3pm appt here https://www.bijoubridal.com/location/hawaii

I'm excited! I don't want to spend a lot of money but I want to see what's out there and how I look in it before I make my final decision. Eeek! It's going to be a long day! 

2nd cake tasting this weekend. I don't even know why we are going, I like the 1st lady BUT I guess I feel obligated because I did contact this lady and my planner recommended her. I think we are just going as an excuse to eat cake! :haha:


----------



## Pirate

Dress shopping. Eek! I'm so excited for you. While I LOVED my dress and it was perfect for me, I do sort of regret not having a big to do and going dress shopping (I ordered mine on etsy).


----------



## Cowgirl07

I hated dress shopping at the first store I went to mega bad reviews but it was close. The second one was awesome! I'm sure you will have a blast. 
Yum cake tasting.


----------



## GingerPanda

Do we get to see pics of you in potential dresses?! :winkwink:


----------



## Renaendel

GingerPanda said:


> Do we get to see pics of you in potential dresses?! :winkwink:

^^ this


----------



## LillyTame

Yes, Pirate! I keep thinking of you! I keep thinking your dress was perfect and maybe I should go with the one I saw online that I really liked...but I DO want that trying on dress experience! If I don't fall in love with something at the store, I'm gonna stick with that dress :thumbup: I think I want something a liiiiittle more dressy than that but not too fancy...I'll repost the pics, so everyone knows which dresses I'm talking about.

And YES! I will share pics of potential dresses, but I was going to ask you guys if you want to see me in THE dress or wait to see me in it in wedding day pics?

Edit: Ok, dresses on 1st page.


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Ohhhhhh that's a tough choice! I want to see you trying on dresses I think although the surprise is fun too!

Edit: Ohhhhhh I love that second dress!


----------



## LillyTame

OK, I just got this email and squealed! :blush:

"Thanks for your reply. Your appointment is confirmed for Tuesday May 27th at 11:00am. A consultant will be assigned to assist you and a dressing room will be reserved for your use for one hour. We look forward to meeting you!"

Heard back from the 2nd place too....their response wasn't so "special" lol. Now I'll book the 3rd one and we'll have our day! :thumbup:


----------



## Fezzle

Love the wedding band! I really like the dress styles you have too- they could easily hide a little bump :winkwink:

When I went dress shopping, one place offered champagne while trying on dresses! It was a no go though as I was only 20 and with my mom. Watch next time I'll be pregnant if they offer champagne (not that I would complain about that!), though if I get married again/elope it'll probably just be something off the rack.


----------



## Pirate

Renaendel said:


> GingerPanda said:
> 
> 
> Do we get to see pics of you in potential dresses?! :winkwink:
> 
> ^^ thisClick to expand...

+1!


----------



## Cowgirl07

I like the second one. But I think you will know when you try them on which one is yours!


----------



## LillyTame

Fezzle said:


> Love the wedding band! I really like the dress styles you have too- they could easily hide a *little* bump :winkwink:

I think this too but if I got pregnant within the next 3 months I think I would have a pretty BIG bump! :haha:


----------



## Renaendel

I love how we are all different here. I think the first one is my favorite. It is simple but elegant. Plus you could eat comfortably at your wedding and not have to worry about breaking out of the dress and sitting down.


----------



## MIZZYD

I love the 2nd and 4th ones!!!


----------



## LillyTame

Cake tasting #2! 
https://i567.photobucket.com/albums/ss111/lacedricj/him2087_450.jpg

Still didn't like the lady's personality and the cake sucked! So in the pic is our specific order which is a white cake with raspberry filling. The cake was spongy...like eating a dry sponge! Compared to our 1st cake tasting where the cake was smooth, rich and thick. Then the raspberry was thick and just not good and it was more towards the center...we felt like it wasn't fully filled, if that makes sense. The cake was so bad we didn't even want to take it home....now that's coming from two fatties!

The cupcakes were a chocolate, caramel something, and vanilla. The two vanilla ones had a DAB of lemon and lilikoi underneath the frosting! I do not consider that filled!:growlmad: And you charge extra for that?! :dohh: This lady was more expensive overall as well.

So definitely will be going with the 1st baker. :happydance: I'm excited and can't wait to discuss the specifics with her :thumbup:


----------



## Cowgirl07

Sorry she sucked but I'm glad you liked the first one!


----------



## txbiscuit

I'm glad the decision ended up being easy!

:happydance::happydance: Yay cupcakes! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Renaendel

Hooray for easy wedding decisions. That is one less thing you need to worry about. Now the fun part if narrowing down the flavors!


----------



## GingerPanda

Huzzah for an easy decision!

If I lived near you, I'd totally make your cupcakes for you. Alas, I don't think they'd survive the trip from Kentucky to Hawaii.


----------



## LillyTame

Renaendel said:


> Hooray for easy wedding decisions. That is one less thing you need to worry about. Now the fun part if narrowing down the flavors!

We already know which flavors!:happydance: vanilla and raspberry for the main tier and some of the cupcakes and the other two cupcake flavors will be chocolate and raspberry, and vanilla and lilikoi :thumbup:


----------



## Fezzle

Yay for an easy decision!


----------



## Nicki123

Yay, you can tick cakes off your list. Done!

Love the dresses too Lil. I'm a big fan of lacy wedding dress, really 'vintage', I'd have gone for sthg like it if I hadn't got married in humidity in Barbados.


----------



## MIZZYD

I must really want cake, because those cupcakes looked so good!!


----------



## LillyTame

They LOOKED good! They just didn't taste good lol. Actually the one cake I stuck my finger in because I thought it was just a fake example cake but it was real :haha:


----------



## Lionchild

Glad you found the cake/cupcakes you'll be having. 

I love the dresses! I really like lace too, but the first one (non-lace) is understated elegance and would be beautiful if you want to go less formal. I can't wait to see pictures of you trying dresses on. You are going to be such a beautiful bride. Excuse the water works :cry: .


----------



## Snackimals

<3 the 2nd and 3rd dress...
Hope you love either style once you try it/them on :) 

How exciting... dresses, cake, wedding...


----------



## LillyTame

Got my final confirmation for the 3rd bridal shop appointment today :happydance:

A part of me wants to fast forward to May 27th and the other part is freaking because I keep losing focus and even though i continue to exercise I eat like crap.....I would say most of the time.:dohh:


----------



## Lionchild

Just focus on the exercise. If you can get yourself to eat better, that's great (and the fastest way to weight loss). If you can't, at least you're working out, and you will see improvements over time even if you keep your same diet.


----------



## Snackimals

Maybe instead of being like; 'I have weekends where I eat whatever, as a break from my diet' you should do the opposite :)
Have two days a week where you only eat healthy. You can add a day after a few weeks... until the most part of the week is healthy. It may be easier to just relax and let yourself get use to better eating slowly, instead of hating it and feeling guilty when you dont do it :)

I started Paleo diet stuff with from morning-6pm, 5 days a week. Then I started including weekends. Eventually, I eliminated evening 'whatever'... and was able to do full time all the time. It took a few weeks though. 

Dont be hard on yourself Lil. One step at a time ;) You are doing so great!


----------



## LillyTame

Thanks for the advice and support ladies :thumbup:

I keep telling myself not to be too hard on myself because I AM trying and it's going to take time to change a lifetime of bad habits and I'm in it for the long haul. :thumbup:


----------



## Nicki123

Sounds like you're doing fabulously to me Lil. Slow and steady is the key :)


----------



## txbiscuit

I think I might follow that plan for myself Snack. :thumbup:

You're doing so well, Lilly. I can't wait to see the dresses.


----------



## LillyTame

So I ordered this online and I really like it! It is attached to a head band (that's the stick looking part at the bottom of it in the pic of it hanging off the box) I'm going to play with the positioning more and if I can't get it to sit the way I like I will take it off the headband and just bobbypin it to my hair and veil.

I HATE my side profile so I must really like you ladies to be adding that pic lol. Also I already have something holding my hair back (AND I'm at work lol) so I didn't play with position as much as I will when I get home.


----------



## Cowgirl07

It's so pretty. So are you!


----------



## txbiscuit

I love it! I think it'll make a dramatic statement without taking the attention off you.


----------



## MIZZYD

I love the color!! beautiful!!


----------



## Fezzle

It's fabulous!


----------



## Pirate

So pretty!


----------



## GingerPanda

I love it!

And I also love your side profile! Your nose is so cute!


----------



## Snackimals

Blue <3
I love it Lil. Your side profile is totally FINE by the way!
(you havent seen mine! Good God.)


----------



## Renaendel

That color is amazing. You are going to look so good on your wedding day.


----------



## Nicki123

It's so pretty, as are you Lil. You have no reason to hate your side profile lady!


----------



## LillyTame

Thank you, ladies! You goes are too sweet!



GingerPanda said:


> I love it!
> 
> And I also love your side profile! Your nose is so cute!

Everybody loves my itty bitty nose! :haha: I'm hoping our kids get OH's nose though...I love it! :cloud9: I'm always kissing his nose :kiss:

It's the 5-head that bugs me! :dohh:


----------



## GingerPanda

I, too, have a giant forehead. I don't have bangs because I particularly like them... I have them to cover my airplane landing zone. We can be the Forehead Sisters! :haha:


----------



## LillyTame

:friends: I'm hoping my hair grows out enough to do bangs for the wedding! :haha: 

Speaking of hair...OH just found out he has something called alopecia areata...it causes small bald spots on his scalp...he has been getting the spots for months now and I've been urging him to go to the doc and he finally did and they did a biopsy. It's really harmless and not contagious. He is going to try steriod injections in the scalp to see if it helps. Anyway, I just bring it up because when we 1st met he had what I call boyband hair lol...a little gelled and spikey on top and we have a cute 1st date pic that I wanted us to try to recapture so i was going to have him grow his hair out again, but with the bald spots I don't know how it would look. Eh...I'm not terribly upset or anything...I was just sharing :coffee:


----------



## Mrs. JJ

LOVE that blue and you look beautiful!


----------



## LillyTame

OH just texted me "I don't know about hair for the wedding" lol I love him :cloud9:


----------



## Lionchild

Love the fastener!! So pretty!! And bangs sound fun!



LillyTame said:


> Speaking of hair...OH just found out he has something called alopecia areata...

My DH had this for several years. It cleared up on its own. Stress? Vitamin deficiency? I have no idea what causes it. :shrug:


----------



## LillyTame

OK, so I just HAD to share! I'm having the cake topper hand made and the lady sends me pics as she works on it...here it is (she hasn't put it in the oven yet)


----------



## Pirate

I love the cake toppers!


----------



## MIZZYD

OMG, those are adorable!!!!


----------



## GingerPanda

So cuuute!


----------



## Tasha

I read this whole journal today! You have some wonderful ideas. 

Where to begin? The dresses are beautiful, the simple one will look amazing with the facsinator since that is a statement piece but who knows what you will fall in love with in May when you try them on. 

The location (and the engagement photos) are simply stunning. The cake sounds yummy and looks fabulous, I love the topper.

Earrings I love the last ones but I guess it depends what goes with the dress. I've never seen foot jewelry like that, it is gorgeous. 

I cant think what else I wanted to comment on aside from Hoovers :haha: We have lots of brands and always have had a variety but it was the main one people bought for many years and so therefore become the slang term or even more used term in fact for the vacuum, that was proper random but :shrug::haha:


----------



## LillyTame

Hi Tasha :wave: Thanks for stopping by and checking out my journal :thumbup:

You are so right! I want the fascinator (and bouquet) to be my statement piece, buuuut I'm keeping an open mind to the possibility of a fancier dress...you never know! I wish I could try that dress on to see how I feel in it though, but so far I've only found it online.


----------



## txbiscuit

I looooooove the cake toppers. I made ours, but my work was not nearly so professional. I wonder how she does them?

EDIT: Posted pics in my journal.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Love them


----------



## Fezzle

Adorable cake toppers!


----------



## Renaendel

Wow those cake toppers are the cutest ones I have EVER seen. I love the little blush on your hubbies cheeks and the blue accents on your bear.


----------



## LillyTame

I just bought that first dress! :happydance:

I figure I need to know how I feel in it. Am I comfortable? What does it do for my figure? Do I like the fabric? How can I compare it to other dresses if I haven't seen it on me! I don't want to rely on it as my plan b, turn everything else down, then get the dress and hate it! So I bought it, if I don't like it I can return it...it was less than $200 even with tax and shipping. It should be here by the end of the week!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Yay, you will know when you try it on!


----------



## Pirate

You'll know if it is "the one" when you try it on! 

I find that dresses where the waist is right below the boobs (sorry, don't know the technical term) are good for us curvy girls, so I'm sure you'll look fab in it!


----------



## LillyTame

OMG! If I was insane enough to spend $559 on a pair of earrings, these would be the ones.....*drool*

https://static.nahoku.com/media/catalog/product/cache/1/image/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/1/9/19288_4.jpg


----------



## Cowgirl07

Wow beautiful


----------



## Pirate

Those are gorgeous!


----------



## GingerPanda

They are very gorgeous! And I demand dress pics! :)


----------



## Tasha

They are so beautiful.

Pirate, I agree empire line dresses are so flattering. I am a UK 12 (think that is a US 10) but consider myself curvy and I HATE my tummy and it skims all that. If your conscious of those sorts of areas, or hips etc then that style dress with help you to feel more confident IMO and every bride needs to feel confident and beautiful x


----------



## LillyTame

GP, I bought it online...I think it'll get here this week though...it should, it's only coming from Oahu., we'll see though. I can't guarantee pics though! If I hate it....I'm NOT posting pics :sulk: 

I think empire waist will help with my tummy, that _is_ a worry area for me but the other thing is it's spaghetti strap...so I'm worried that I'll look like a linebacker! lol


----------



## GingerPanda

Girl, you think I like that fucking hot pink dress I posted pics of me in on my journal?! At least *email* me pics! :rofl:


----------



## LillyTame

:haha: ok...I'll think about it :rofl:


----------



## Cowgirl07

I agree I have posted dumb pics in my journal and look like a teenager.


----------



## LillyTame

Damn! I just checked the tracking and it says out for delivery already!! I'll get the dress today!:happydance:


----------



## Pirate

I'd like to be on the email list to, please. :rofl:


----------



## MIZZYD

^WSS


----------



## LillyTame

OMG! You guyssss! :dohh: Fine...I'll post a pic...even if I don't like it...BUT I'm taking it down after like 5 minutes so you guys better be on your toes :devil::rofl:


----------



## Cowgirl07

I won't sleep until I see it!


----------



## GingerPanda

Ugly pink dress pic is still up in my journal! Just sayin'! YOU CAN'T DO THAT TO ME I THOUGHT WE WERE BROS LILLY




:haha:


----------



## Pirate

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## LillyTame

It's here! I hate it! :rofl:


I would have to be stick thin to pull this off and even if I got a larger size I just don't like the way the thing in the front falls, it isn't flowy enough for me.

Here is the stupid pic :sulk:


----------



## GingerPanda

Unlike all the people who lied to me and told me I looked good in the pink dress... I will tell the truth!


This dress is not flattering on you. There is a dress out here that is going to look BAZINGA amazing on you, but this one is not it. It looks really thin! What is it made out of? It would look better on you if it was tailored, but right now it just looks really... unfitted?


----------



## Cowgirl07

I don't like it either, it lays weird. But I'm glad you tried it so you won't regret it later. Bring on the bridal shops along with photos I hope!
Gp I didn't lie the picture looks good. But I understand besides it could look way different in person, I can't wear yellow.


----------



## GingerPanda

I wish I could fly to Hawaii and go wedding dress shopping with you! :haha:


----------



## Cowgirl07

Me too! I love Hawaii.


----------



## LillyTame

lmao @ GP I just laughed sooooo hard! I PROMISE....the color may have sucked ass but in that picture that you posted it did NOT look terrible on you! I can't say from any other angle or view! I definitely wasnt posting any other views in this dress! :dohh: I'll double check the tag, dont remember the fabric and I'm on lunch now.


----------



## LillyTame

OK, now I'm feeling the pressure. Thinking I had that dress as a plan B kind of made just shopping more relaxed but now I'm scared I won't find anything I like that fits me!


----------



## Pirate

It's not you. So what. There are a bazillion other dresses out there and you'll know which one is yours when you try it on!


----------



## Cowgirl07

You will. My friend planned her wedding in a couple months, she had few options and found a gorgeous dress off the rack. She just grabbed every dress in her size and found one she loved at the first store.


----------



## GingerPanda

Ordering dresses online is hard because all the models are like size 2. Yeah, it looks freaking amazing on a size 2 girl, but what about a REAL WOMAN?! You are going to find something FUHMAZING. And you're going to look at yourself in the mirror and start crying because you will see for the first time how you'll look on your wedding day. :hugs:


----------



## Pirate

Totally agree with Cowgirl and GP!


----------



## LillyTame

And the thing is this dress wasn't even shown on a model, so I was a little worried about how it falls on an actual body anyway. That's why I went ahead and ordered it. Glad I did too!

GP, it says 100% Rayon. I don't know if that's good or not lol I know nothing about what fabrics work best for which shapes :shrug:


----------



## Cowgirl07

Rayon is super light, now I understand why it lays that way.


----------



## GingerPanda

Yeah, a fabric that was a little thicker would probably look better. Chiffon or even a thicker cotton would be nice. Satin would work, but it's shiny. I don't know how you feel about shiny dresses.


----------



## LillyTame

Maybe I will look more into Chiffon

Like this

https://www.dress-market.com/media/catalog/product/cache/1/image/501x668/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/a/u/au-w10112070459-white-1-900x1434.jpg


----------



## Cowgirl07

Pretty chiffon is great and I love that style.


----------



## LillyTame

To do list: Invest in nice strapless bra and spanx for dress shopping trip :haha:


----------



## GingerPanda

Spanx keep my love handles under control. :rofl:

They're so hard to get into though!

I think A-Line and Empire cuts would be flattering on you!


----------



## Pirate

I like that dress! I agree with GP's suggestions about style (I don't really know what either means but I trust her judgement!)


----------



## GingerPanda

I don't know what all places you're going to for trying on dresses, but David's Bridal has a pretty good selection of plus-size dresses, and a lot of them are priced nicely. Plus, I like that they actually use plus-sized models on their website rather than a skinny stick and just saying "Oh, this comes in plus sizes, too".


This one reminds me of the one you tried on. It's only $179!


----------



## LillyTame

That's right on the money, GP! And looks like it flows better:thumbup: David's is on my list of places to visit, but I don't have an appt with them. I can't tell if I need an appt to try on a dress.


----------



## GingerPanda

We didn't have appointments to try on our bridesmaids dresses at David's. We just walked in and said we needed to try on dresses. :shrug:

On that page there's a button to make an appointment at your local store. It seems like it will let you pick out dresses that you want to try on from their website. That's cool!


----------



## Cowgirl07

I agree empire or a line ones would probably suit you nicely. The nice thing about David's is the price usually allows you to add some extras if you want and not be out much expense wise.


----------



## LillyTame

Hmmmm, I'm already booked for 3 shops that I really want to go to...we were gonna do David's as a squeeze in between the other shops, now I'm wondering if I want to try to make an appt with them.


----------



## Pirate

LillyTame said:


> Hmmmm, I'm already booked for 3 shops that I really want to go to...we were gonna do David's as a squeeze in between the other shops, now I'm wondering if I want to try to make an appt with them.

Do it! You can always make that appointment the last of the day and cancel if necessary.


----------



## Cowgirl07

I agree! I got my shoes at David's super cheap, I wanted slippers and changed to boots later.


----------



## LillyTame

Their only appt is 630-8pm and we wanted to catch the 8pm flight back :nope: I'm going to keep looking each week to see if something earlier opens up. I'm gonna be SO over dress shopping :rofl:


----------



## GingerPanda

Seriously! :haha: But I'm sure you'll find _the one_ at an appointment you've already made!


----------



## MIZZYD

You'll find the one!! I am sure of it!!


----------



## Snackimals

GingerPanda said:


> Spanx keep my love handles under control. :rofl:
> 
> They're so hard to get into though!
> 
> I think A-Line and Empire cuts would be flattering on you!

I'm with Ginger on the cut/style suggestions... and also on the fabric.
I LOVE the dress in the picture! Simple elegance is my favorite! :flower:


----------



## txbiscuit

Somehow this didn't show up in my updated threads... 

I agree about the dress. I don't think it would look great on anyone, at least not as a wedding dress. The material is too thin. Rayon usually is better with a silk or satin lining - otherwise it can kind of look cheap (even though it's really not! it's the worst!). 

You will find an amazing dress. I actually really liked David's Bridal, and wish I hadn't let my friends and mom talk me out of the dress I tried on (and really loved) there. (I'll post a pic in my journal.) They will squeeze you in if you go between fittings at other places.


----------



## Nicki123

I have missed so much dress talk!! Sounds like you are making great progress though, especially with GP as style guide :) << totally agree with her advice.
DO NOT PANIC! It's April, your wedding is in December. You have plenty of time to find the right dress.


----------



## GingerPanda

Ginger didn't binge-watch Say Yes To The Dress and all its spinoffs on Netflix to not learn anything! :haha:


----------



## Lionchild

So much I've missed!

Lilly, you're going to find the perfect dress. I just know it. And you have all of us (along with your IRL friend) to give you feedback. Ginger can be your personal consultant. Also, I want live streaming on your dress shopping day! :lol:


----------



## LillyTame

Lionchild said:


> Also, I want live streaming on your dress shopping day! :lol:

If I knew how to do this, I totally would! :haha:

GP, only thing a learned from Say Yes is A. don't take the man, B. Don't take a lot of people C. What you imagine from online or a magazine may not fit you the same way IRL. C is obviously why I went ahead and bought that dress :thumbup: And D. Stay open minded to other styles


----------



## Cowgirl07

I agree. The lady at the store grabbed the dress off the rack I wasn't even sure I wanted to try it on. I'm glad I did, I didn't want to take it off.


----------



## Fezzle

Ooh- dress shopping- exciting! I definitely agree with trying on everything, even things you haven't considered and keep an open mind!


----------



## LillyTame

No real update, ladies. Dress shopping in 22 days :happydance:

I had a dream last night about the wedding! I didn't post in the interpertation thread because I think I understand this one. Just stressing about things going right and finding a dress.

So basically the dream was about running late and forgetting things and everyone was waiting on me! Forgot my earrings and some other stuff but was like forget it I'll compromise and use something else. Then my dress wasn't there so my bridesmaids found me something else to wear. It was like the pic below...even red! But it was like it was from a shop like spencers or something because the sleeves had writting on it...something to do with announcing me as the bride...like a sash would have or something. I just remember OH waiting for me to get there and everyone flittering around me getting me dressed because the outfit was complicated to put on. I just remember feeling calm and confident at the end, it didn't matter what I wore or what wasn't right...OH was there and in the end we got married! :cloud9:

(I'm working on getting that pic to work, let me know if either pic shows)

The dress was more like the guys...but all red with black accents

https://www.polyvore.com/chinese_traditional_wedding_attire/thing?id=62901460
https://www.aliexpress.com/item-img/Free-shipping-Men-and-women-lovers-clothing-in-ancient-Chinese-traditional-wedding-dress/1100387974.html


----------



## GingerPanda

I think you mean this:

https://embed.polyvoreimg.com/cgi/img-thing/size/y/tid/62901460.jpg


It's pretty!

I think it's cute that you didn't care because you were marrying OH. :cloud9:


----------



## Cowgirl07

I agree with gp


----------



## LillyTame

Yes, GP. It was a cross between that and what the men wear and red with black accents. It was really cool...I have no idea why chinese attire though :shrug:


----------



## LillyTame

Look! Isn't this cool? It's a virtual makeover on mary k. I don't usually wear makeup but I'm thinking about a little for the wedding...I don't buy/use Mary Kay but someone on my facebook put the link up and I tried it.


----------



## MIZZYD

Beautiful, love the color of the lips.


----------



## Nicki123

Oo I like the virtual make over - cool!


----------



## Pirate

That is a really cool tool! I love your eye makeup!


----------



## GingerPanda

Gorgeous!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Gorgeous


----------



## LillyTame

Thank you, ladies. I really like it! I keep looking at it :haha: Even the hair and veil are perfect and what I was picturing! I hope I can find someone to do my makeup that will drive all the way out to that location :shrug: (I know I will have to pay extra)


----------



## txbiscuit

I love it! You look gorgeous. I don't really wear makeup, but that link sounds fun!


----------



## Snackimals

LillyTame said:


> Thank you, ladies. I really like it! I keep looking at it :haha: Even the hair and veil are perfect and what I was picturing! I hope I can find someone to do my makeup that will drive all the way out to that location :shrug: (I know I will have to pay extra)

You aren't anywhere near a MAC counter? :shrug:


----------



## Renaendel

You can always go to a makeup counter at a department store in the mall. Set up an appointment ahead of time for a full makeover. They do your makeup and you pay them by purchasing the shades they used on you so they get their commission. I did it a few weeks ahead of time and then again in my wedding day and it was perfect.

I think the colors you chose are absolutely stunning on you.


----------



## LillyTame

No MAC and the wedding location is 1.5-2 hrs away from anything major (like a mall or large hotel that would have a spa)! I might just buy the stuff and practice putting it on myself :shrug:


----------



## GingerPanda

Omg, somebody fly me to Hawaii! I'll do your makeup AND take your photos! :haha:


And make your save-the-dates, and invitations, and cupcakes, and thank-you cards, and help you pick out a wedding dress.... holy crap I am all up in your wedding!

https://mrshornerskitchen.files.wordpress.com/2013/07/954844_10151536524708640_1857145190_n.jpg?w=376&h=567


----------



## Snackimals

You should check out Craigslist, it is really common for people that work for like MAC to do make-up 'on the side'... 
I know a lot of people that befriend hair salons, so that they get referrals. You can ask the place were you get your hair done :)
(my stylist regularly rents one of her stations to someone/make-up artist that has an event lined up for a day... she doesn't make much from renting the space, but its also good for her salon, because new people go in and check out her place.)

You should look in to that.


----------



## LillyTame

:rofl: @ GP, Love that pic!

*gotta think of a way to fly GP out here*

Yea, Snack. I don't get my hair done here and I have a lack of confidence that the people here know what they are doing with African American skin and hair....even the other few African Americans :haha: I got my hair done a couple times and that's when I decided to just shave my head, remember? Yea, that bad. :haha:


----------



## GingerPanda

Yikes! Are you wanting it straightened, or what? You can do relaxing at home. There are a bazillion tutorials on YouTube. It probably wouldn't take that long, since your hair would be short.


----------



## LillyTame

I had it straight when I first moved here. Now that I've shaved it and started to let it grow out I've embraced my kinky curls and that's how I wear it. The do I'm wearing for the wedding is easy and I know how to do it on my own :thumbup: It's just the make up I'm looking for help with now.


----------



## Snackimals

note: I was only suggesting ways to find a goof make-up artist... I definitely didn't mean to say you need a hairstylist. I love your hair ideas! And, you know I am 100% advocate of rocking the curls and not doing the straightening thing :) <3


----------



## LillyTame

:haha: Snack, I didn't think you were saying I need to get my hair done...just thought you thought that I did some times....and I would if they had people that actually did good jobs here :thumbup: But they don't....but they think they do...so nope, I wouldn't trust them to do my makeup! :nope:


----------



## Lionchild

I love that makeup tool! You did a great job designing your face. :haha: But seriously, I love the red lips and your eye makeup. You're so fancy.

GP all up in your wedding picture. :rofl:

I adore your curls and am happy to hear you are leaving them natural. :thumbup:


----------



## tammym1974

I read through a few pages of your wedding journal and from what I've seen so far...your wedding is going to be amazing. It makes me (almost) wish I hadn't eloped. Wedding planning sounds like fun. 

I love the Mary Kay makeup tool--it's great! And you look gorgeous--by the way!


----------



## LillyTame

Welcome tammy! :flower:

I've found another app where I can try on dresses virtually! It's fun. You download a pic of yourself and you get a general idea of what the dress would look like on you. Or they have models with different body types.

If you want to try it google "brides virtual dressing room" :thumbup:


----------



## txbiscuit

I am all for you rocking your curls! My theory: people find us curly girls intimidating so they try to sell us straightening products. :winkwink:

I love catching up on your wedding plans. I can't wait for you to find your dress!


----------



## MellyH

Ooooh wedding journal! Stalky stalky!!

The make-over tool is seriously cool and that is an awesome look for you. There are lots of youtube videos on applying make-up if you need to do it yourself!


----------



## Pirate

I've always had curly hair envy! I've actually always been quite jealous of my African American friends too because I absolutely covet their braids!


----------



## Renaendel

I have curly hair envy. My hair is super thick but it has an inconsistent wave with no curl. I figure if I have to straighten it each morning I should get those luscious curls with it.

I like that website. It was pretty amazing to see how the different model shapes looked in the dresses.


----------



## MellyH

My hair is pretty thin, and it is wispily curly when it's short, and just wavy and a bit frizzy when it's long. Worst of all worlds! It straightens easily (because it's so fine) though, which is a plus, so I basically just keep it in a shoulder-length bob that I wear in a ponytail on the days I wash my hair, and straighten and wear out on the other days!


----------



## LillyTame

How interesting! I love hearing about everyone's hair. Pirate, I have braid envy too! I wish I could wear my hair in braids because it's super cute and convenient but my hair is too fine and the weight of the braids ends up damaging my hair. :nope:

17 days till I try on dresses! :happydance:

There used to be this guy on tv with a fro that would paint....he made it look soooo easy and fun. He would paint happy little trees and clouds and birds lol When I tried to do what he was doing it looked NOTHING like his painting! That's what I'm worried about with the youtube tutorials lol but I can give it a try.


----------



## Cowgirl07

My hair is super thick and wavy too. It doesn't like to do anything.


----------



## txbiscuit

Are you worried it'll turn out like this? 

https://www.bobrossfacts.com/images/randomBobRoss/Bob_Ross_27.jpg


----------



## tammym1974

^^^That's Bob Ross, right? I've seen that show before. What the heck is he painting? Self portrait?:shrug:


----------



## MellyH

No it's a photoshop of Bob Ross with a famously poorly reconstructed painting (by someone else).


----------



## LillyTame

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: Tx! Yes!


----------



## GingerPanda

My hair is CRAZY CURLY. I used to get it straightened at the salon, and the stylist told me she had to heat her flat iron to a setting that should melt Caucasian hair. She said if I ever wanted it relaxed, that she would recommend going to a salon that specializes in relaxing African American hair. I wake up in the morning with a Bob Ross fro. It's a shame I was a baby in the 80's, my hair would've been HOT! :haha:

I can't wait until you try on dresses!


----------



## Kuawen

^^^ I'm with you on how it looks upon waking. DH likes to point out that I look just like Merida first thing in the morning :dohh:


----------



## Snackimals

I'm diggin that Bob Ross look ;)

You know I am a die hard curly-hair fan, anti-straightening. Hahaha. I can't wait to see you rock those curls!!! Thing is with curls, the bigger and luscious, the better! They do all the work if you treat them right. You're gunna be stunning!


----------



## Lionchild

13 days until you try on dresses! :happydance:

I'm with the girls with the curl envy. Straight and fine hair here. No fun.


----------



## Ameli

Your wedding day will be here before you know it. :) look forward to seeing some dresses!


----------



## tammym1974

7 months from today until the big day!!!


----------



## GingerPanda

Woohoo!


----------



## LillyTame

Some days it seems right around the corner and other days it feels far far far away!

I've been getting frustrated lately with my colors and trying to purchase clothes for the wedding party. I started to think all gray may be too drab...so I'm going with royal blue for the maid of honor dress. I add a pic of the dress I want to order.

Now the men's pants and ring bearer. :dohh: Who knew buying men's pants would be so hard! The one pair I really like from this one website want a ton of measurements! The thought of this is just overwhelming to me since I'm not near the ring bearer or the best man, or I would just measure myself. So now I'm trying to find some pants that I like that I can just order small, med, or large. Also I keep flip flopping on the colors....gray shirt for best man....do I want white pants or gray pants...if I get great from somewhere else it wont match the shirt. The ring bearer...I don't want to put a little boy in all white. ugggh! lol Silly decisions, but decisions none the less :coffee:

https://images.dressplan.com/images/dress/small/Affordable-Plus-Size-High-Neck-Knee-Length-A-Line-Skin-Pink-Satin-Mother-of-Bride-Dress-SD6976-small.jpg https://www.dressplan.com/affordable-plus-size-high-neck-kneelength-aline-skin-pink-satin-mother-of-bride-dress-p-14961.html


----------



## GingerPanda

The more of a time crunch making the decision is, the more of a pain in the butt it is to make, even if it's something that wasn't too significant in the long run. :haha:


----------



## Cowgirl07

I agree with gp, I think that dress will be lovely especially in blue.


----------



## MellyH

Don't stress!

Ask the best man and the grown-up associated with the ring bearer to get their measurement and send them to you - this is a standard wedding party task, it's not too much to ask them.

I would go with grey pants for both best man and ring bearer.


----------



## LillyTame

You're right, it's not that big a deal. I guess I just wanted to make it easy for everyone and just do it. Plus...maybe I don't think they'll give me the correct info:blush: or I'll be waiting forever for the info:dohh: It's like, if I do it myself I know everything will be right.....control freak much? :haha:

But I've decided I really like those pants and if I want everything to be right, I'm going to order from the same place....so I'll have to give in and send them the instructions for measuring :thumbup: Woooo...letting go...it's hard! lol I'm gonna see if I can print out the instructions page and send that, it says exactly what to measure....I'm telling you guys, I bet it takes at least a month before I get the info back! :dohh:


----------



## GingerPanda

Hopefully not!


----------



## MIZZYD

Can't wait to (hopefully) see you in dresses!!


----------



## LillyTame

:happydance::wacko::help::saywhat::argh::mamafy:


----------



## GingerPanda

https://www.reactiongifs.com/r/excited-anna.gif


----------



## Cowgirl07

Yay. I want pictures


----------



## txbiscuit

https://cdn.buzznet.com/assets/imgx/1/4/3/5/6/3/4/1/orig-14356341.jpg


----------



## Snackimals

Ginge... was that the inspiration for your new bangs...? (Im on to you)


----------



## GingerPanda

:haha:

Nope! I've had side bangs since high school. It's just that I hadn't gotten my hair cut since high school either.


----------



## Renaendel

Dresses, soon!!!! :yipee:


----------



## tammym1974

I think you need a countdown to TOD ticker (trying on dresses)--since we _do_ love our abbreviations _and_ our tickers here on BNB :haha:


----------



## LillyTame

I tried to make a TOD ticker....can't find anything I like


----------



## Pirate

How many days?


----------



## LillyTame

*5!!!​*:coffee:


----------



## Pirate

yay!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LillyTame

https://sd.keepcalm-o-matic.co.uk/i/so-excited-coz-only-4-days-to-go.png


----------



## Pirate

So exciting!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LillyTame

I got butterflies in my tummy today when I was thinking about how close I am! :happydance: I'm getting excited.


----------



## GingerPanda

Suuuuper excited!


----------



## MIZZYD

I am excited for you too!!


----------



## MellyH

Woooo!! So, remind us of the plan? Where are you going, who are you going with, do you have any particular dresses/styles that you know you want to try?


----------



## LillyTame

Melly, you just reminded me that I was supposed to print out my schedule (places and times we are supposed to be there) before I left work, but I forgot! :dohh: I'll give a full rundown before Tuesday :thumbup:

Today I went and got a pedicure so I can feel as pretty as possible while trying on dresses :blush: I should have gotten a manicure but I just hate sitting there for so long, so I may go back Monday...maybe.


----------



## MIZZYD

I am the same way about manis & pedis, as well as haircuts. It gets me anxious sitting there for too long.


----------



## Pirate

I've never had a mani or pedi for that exact reason!


----------



## Cowgirl07

I had manicures done a few times, feet are gross. So I will probably never get a pedicure.


----------



## LillyTame

https://sd.keepcalm-o-matic.co.uk/i/so-excited-only-one-sleep-to-go.png

I have a feeling it's going to be hard to go to bed tonight!
https://scottsdiabetes.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2012/01/Boromir-Bed.jpg

Fair warning...don't google images for "go to sleep"....the images you get will pretty much make it impossible to sleep unless you like creepy clowns and weird things under your bed :argh: And lots of Pedo-bear for some reason :shrug:


Next post: The Plan!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Yay I hope you sneak pictures.


----------



## Pirate

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## LillyTame

So at 8am I am flying over to Oahu with 2 close friends.

1. My coworker/psychiatrist/friend - 50yo, gay, funny as hell.
2. My friend - Met online a few years back, 38yo, recently engaged, going through IUI, so I'm sure we'll be talking TTC on the plane.

We fly back at 8pm.

Going to:
11am - Casablanca Bridal 
1pm - Princess Brides
3pm - Bijou Bridal
630pm - David's Bridal

We want to go to Red Lobster (there isn't one on my island), so we'll probably go there after Bijou and then as soon as we are done see if David's can fit us in early, otherwise I won't get a full appt because we'll need to get to the airport. FX'd I won't need to go to a 4th bridal shop though :wacko: It's going to be a long day...probably pretty frustrating...glad I'll have my psychiatrist with me :rofl:

I'll be armed with my bridal earrings, fascinator for my veil (I'll be looking for a veil to actually go with the fascinator I bought), and spanx! And ativan :haha:


----------



## Cowgirl07

Yay, I love the Honolulu airport so low key


----------



## Pirate

Sounds like an awesome schedule! Red Lobster sounds pretty darn awesome right now!


----------



## tammym1974

Exciting! I hope we get to see pics. 

Have a great time tomorrow. :flower:


----------



## Renaendel

I love it! You are going to look so stunning! Tomorrow is a once in a life time experience.


----------



## MIZZYD

Have fun!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ameli

Look forward to seeing some pics! Have a good time!


----------



## GingerPanda

SO EXCITED!

I need pics! :happydance:


----------



## Pirate

Have fun! Eeeeekkkkkkk!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Yay today's the day!


----------



## GingerPanda

Just realized that 11 there is like 5pm here. Long wait! :haha:


----------



## Fezzle

:coffee:Ooh- just in time!


----------



## Renaendel

Hooray!


----------



## txbiscuit

Today is the day!

:wohoo:


----------



## tammym1974

:coffee:

I forgot about the time zone difference. Have you thought about doing a live-stream feed for us east-coasters?:haha:

Kidding...hope you're having a good time.


----------



## Nicki123

I'm back just in time for dress shopping day!!! Can't wait to hear all about it.


----------



## GingerPanda

Hope you're having fun!


----------



## Lionchild

I hope you had a blast and took pictures! I can't wait to see the dress!!! :yipee:


----------



## txbiscuit

Lilly texted me to let me know that she found her dress!

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

And we knew she would look lovely, but let me tell y'all... She looked *stunning*. Seriously, the pics she sent of different dresses were amazing. One totally brought tears to my eyes.


----------



## Lionchild

Thanks for the update, tx!! Can't wait to tear up too!


----------



## LillyTame

Hey Ladies! Had soooo much fun today! Was nowhere near as stressful as I thought it would be! At the airport now on my way home, if I'm not too pooped I'll post pics tonight...BUUUUUT I decided to keep "the dress" a secret...saaaawwy ladies, you are going to have to wait! I actually deleted "the dress" off my phone so I couldnt send it to anyone and now I miss it! lol There is one pic in particular that I love the most! I couldnt stop looking at it! Don't hate me ladies, but I want you all to see me when everything is all together, but will share pics of other dresses. And give a more detailed update too.


----------



## Lionchild

Can't wait to see the rejects at least! I think it's fun that you're keeping it a surprise (even though I want to see THE dress, like NOW!).


----------



## Fezzle

Can't wait to see it- I think keeping it a surprise is fun!


----------



## tammym1974

No worries, Lil. I think keeping it a surprise is a great idea. I'm glad you found "the one" though. 

Can't wait to see pics of the dresses that didn't make the cut.


----------



## GingerPanda

AAAARRRRGGGG I CAN'T WAIT! :brat:


:haha:

But still. I'm soooo happy for you that you found THE ONE, just like we said you would. So excited for you and your big day! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Cowgirl07

So glad you found the one! 
And we get pics of rejects so I guess that's something.


----------



## Pirate

So happy for you! I knew you would find the one!


----------



## Renaendel

I am so glad you found your perfect dress. You are going to look so stunning. I can't wait to tear up from the photos when it is all put together. :cry: :)


----------



## MIZZYD

You mean to tell me I HAVE to WAIT 7 more months?????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Glad you found THE ONE!! And I can't wait to at least see the rejects!!


----------



## Nicki123

So happy you found the dress, and I'm actually really pleased you're keeping us in the dark so we get the big reveal later! Yippeeee


----------



## GingerPanda

I can't wait to see all the rejects! :haha:


----------



## Snackimals

oh Lil, I am super excited for you! The feeling of putting one on and just 'bamm'.. you just know, and everything seems right, and as if that moment was waiting for you, suspended in the air for you to walk in to. Kinda like meeting the right man...

I'm all for secrets and surprises! Will wait patiently for your reveal moment! <3


----------



## LillyTame

Thank you, ladies so much for the support! You were right...there were a ton of dresses to pick from a quite a few that were contenders! We narrowed it down to 3 but the 2nd dress I tried on I knew that was mine!:happydance:

So 1st shop - the 1st lady that helped me because the girl that was going to help me brung out 3 dresses (A-lines with lace) even though I told her empire waist and flowy :dohh: Tried on one and hated it....but then the girl that was actually scheduled to help me and I showed her the pics and explained and she brung out 3 that were perfect! And guess what....the 1st one I tried on I knew was mine! I loved the flow, the way it looked on me, the material and I just felt so comfortable in it!:cloud9: We tried on about 3 more dresses after that and one ball gown just for fun. Our of that we got a runner up in case someone bought the 1st one while I was still deciding...the 1st one was their last one. I then tried on "the one" one last time before we left and "jacked" myself up as they say on Say Yes to the Dress...I put on my earrings and my fascinator and a veil they had :thumbup:

Next we went to the 2nd shop and the lady said they only had one dress that fit the design I was looking for. I tried it on and it was just a no *yawn*

3rd shop was a beauuuutiful, open, bright, fancy shop! Loved just going in there! This shop they let us pull what we thought we wanted to see ourselves as well as I told the assistant what I was looking for. I tried on quite a few fluffy gowns here and they were stunning! Definitely would have had contenders if I was planning a more formal or inside wedding. We found a dress here that got bumped to my #2 option if for some reason I didn't go with #1.

None of them asked my budget...so we looked at less and more expensive just all mixed in. I think I was worried about them asking me my budget then only bring me stuff at the top of it. So me and my crew knew my budget and that's what mattered :thumbup:

So here are a few pics of the rejects and 2nd place dress. My phone eventually died, I'll have to get the pics from the 3rd store from my friends.


----------



## LillyTame

A few more pic for you guys.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Sounds lovely. I like the first one, which one is your runner up! You look so pretty.


----------



## LillyTame

This was the runner up...we added the shoulder straps to it and liked it a lot better that way than without.


----------



## LillyTame

That 1st one was actually the A-line that she put me in...it was just too stiff and I didn't like it at all...on me anyway.


----------



## GingerPanda

You're going to be an amazing gorgeous bride! And I don't know if this is weird to say, but in all the episodes of SYTTD and in your pictures, I *love* the contrast between the white dresses and your skin. It's soooo pretty. I'm afraid I'd just look like a ghost in a white dress. :haha:


----------



## Cowgirl07

Your runner up is gorgeous I love the sleeves. You look awesome in them all. You will be so beautiful. I agree with gp your skin tone with those dresses is breath taking. I can't wait to see the one.


----------



## LillyTame

Thank you, ladies :blush: My friend said the same thing yesterday! Guess I'm gonna have to start believing it!:haha:

The next hard task will be finding someone that can do my makeup like I want. I want to look like ME...just highlighted! Not over done and where no one would recognize me. Does that make sense? So I have a couple places in line to set up trials and I have people inquiring about for people that can do makeup really well.


----------



## LillyTame

Oh! And they don't do alterations till a month before the wedding and my dress actually needs taken in right now. So IF we got a bump by then we can totally make room in the dress! I even poked my stomach out as far as I could trying to imagine me pregnant in the dress :rofl:


----------



## Pirate

You looked stunning in all of those dresses!


----------



## tammym1974

You look amazing in them all. Every one was gorgeous. You're going to make a beautiful bride. I can't wait to see *the* dress.


----------



## Lionchild

I like some of the rejects. I really like your #2 and for some reason, I especially like the strapless in the second picture (first post). Maybe it was more formal than what you're looking for though. 

Yay for alterations for a possible bump! :happydance: I want a wedding and a baby for you! You're going to look amazing no matter what!


----------



## Fezzle

You look beautiful in all those dresses!


----------



## Ameli

You look so gorgeous in the dresses! I love the style of them and can definitely picture them on the beach.


----------



## Renaendel

You looked absolutely spectacular in all of those. I loved the #2 one in the first set of pics and the dress you have chosen as your backup. Just beautiful.


----------



## txbiscuit

I also really like the second one and your backup. You look just amazing in everything.

And I feel like you complained at some point about having acne? (Maybe I made this up, though.) But your skin is perfect. Absolutely glowing. You really don't need makeup.


----------



## LillyTame

More pictures today! :happydance:

I just have to get them from my coworkers iphone...between us both seeing patients all day and actually doing _some_ work :haha: That's going to take awhile.

I don't get acne all the time...it's completely hormonal for me...so I've noticed around OV and AF it can get pretty bad...well at least it seems really bad going from nothing to about 6 huge ones at a time :wacko:


----------



## txbiscuit

I had a big ol' zit on my nose at my wedding. (I should have put some Windex on it.) It was pretty easy to cover with makeup, but in retrospect, I wish I'd scheduled an appointment with a dermatologist the day before the wedding to zap any zits. My skin is not nearly as nice as yours, though.


----------



## LillyTame

Windex?! Really? Does that dry them out?:shrug:


----------



## MellyH

Hooraaaaay! They all look gorgeous, I can't wait to see what you chose!!


----------



## txbiscuit

Haha, I'm not sure, I've never tried it. It was a joke from My Big Fat Greek Wedding. (I tried to find a clip, but I couldn't. But I highly recommend the whole movie.)


----------



## Cowgirl07

Love that movie


----------



## LillyTame

Meh...I didn't see a lot on his camera that I hadn't already showed you guys or that I wanted to share...but here are a couple more.


----------



## Ameli

You're so pretty! I love your veil/fascinator!


----------



## Renaendel

Damn, you look amazing. Your hubby is just going to be stunned in awe when he sees you.


----------



## LillyTame

awww thank you:blush:


----------



## Lionchild

So beautiful!! I love the fascinator!


----------



## Fezzle

That fascinator is so fab- it's all going to look great together!


----------



## tammym1974

Stunning!


----------



## Nicki123

You look beautiful Lil. If they are the rejects I can't wait to see the winner.


----------



## MIZZYD

I love the dresses!! I can't wait until December now!!


----------



## Fezzle

Just think- a few months later and you could have tried this if you get pregnant soon!
https://jezebel.com/bride-defends-attaching-newborn-baby-to-the-train-of-he-1584857097


----------



## LillyTame

Fez, I do believe this is the dumbest thing I've ever seen! :wacko::dohh::wacko::dohh: I now have to find some way to attach my cat to my dress :rofl:


----------



## txbiscuit

:rofl:

I half wish you were serious...


----------



## LillyTame

:rofl: I don't think OH would marry me!


----------



## tammym1974

Oh my! I can see wanting your child in your wedding but come on. Wouldn't it be just as easy to carry him/her?

I think your cat might be a bit freaked out. :haha:


----------



## LillyTame

If I had a dress with a train like that I'd probably have more issues getting the cat OUT of it :haha:


----------



## LillyTame

So I posted a pic of me trying on a veil in the last store...it was very pretty and had crystals on the pins that hold it on my scalp....$150! I don't know if it was THAT pretty :haha: But doc (coworker/friend/doc) wants to buy it for me as a wedding gift! I feel so blessed! And appreciate at it. Buuuuuut I don't know if I can let him buy that for so much, when I'm sure I can find one just as pretty! Ok, girls, I need your help. Help me find a birdcage veil without fascinator because I have my own. With combs for holding in place and I like the way that one had a few blingies throughout the veil.

Here I'll include a pic, I don't have a pic of the crystals though...I'll have to see if he does in his phone. I don't need that though! That was just a feature of that veil and why it costs so dang much.


----------



## LillyTame

I think I found one! Well that was easier than I thought it was going to be....this one is $48! :thumbup:


----------



## Fezzle

That's beautiful!


----------



## Cowgirl07

So pretty


----------



## GingerPanda

Love it!


----------



## MIZZYD

IDK if you have Claire's where you are at. The store is usually in malls. But that's where i got my veil & it was around $30 for both the veil & the flower.


----------



## LillyTame

I think there is a Claire's here, I will have to go check :thumbup:


----------



## txbiscuit

Aww... Doc is so sweet. <3 Speaking as a person who occasionally gives fancy gifts, I'd consider letting doc get your veil. I get *so much* happiness giving people special gifts. Both veils are stunning, though. You can't go wrong.


----------



## GingerPanda

I actually agree with Tx. I get a TON of happiness out of giving gifts to people! Especially special ones. More than I actually enjoy getting gifts. :haha:

That reminds me, do you have a registry?


----------



## LillyTame

I do have a registry....but it's for gift cards right now and donations to our move to the mainland. I haven't made anything public yet and wont till I give out invites. I'm not 100% sure I'll keep the registries that way or not yet. It's just that we live in a small apartment right now and I don't want to get lots of stuff, plus we want to move next year to the mainland so I definitely don't want a lot of stuff to have to ship. But I guess I'm not 100% comfortable seeming like I'm only asking for money...so I'm giving myself to think of something else. In fact, invites will actually say we don't want gifts, just want everyone to save and show up or send their love and blessings. The registry is for when people just really want to contribute.


----------



## Lionchild

It's really pretty! $48 dollars is a steal! That's really sweet of your friend/doc to offer to buy you your veil.

Please do share your registry info with us when you're ready. Some of us might like to get a gift card or donate some funds for our favorite crazy cat lady. :hugs:


----------



## GingerPanda

This! ^


----------



## LillyTame

6 months till the wedding :wohoo:

And the procrastinator in me has kicked in :dohh: lol I need to focus on buying the clothes for the wedding party :thumbup:


----------



## Ameli

Ooh, 6 months away!! :happydance:


----------



## GingerPanda

So close!


----------



## MIZZYD

It's going to go by fast!! Especially with the holidays coming, those go by even faster!!


----------



## Pirate

Holy crap! 6 months!


----------



## tammym1974

Wow...only 6 months to go. I never thought I would say I'm excited to see December come but I am! I can't wait to see your dress!


----------



## MellyH

Yay, 6 months! It's going to fly by faster and faster, enjoy every moment that you can. :D I know it's cliche and everyone says it, but it's such a fun time!


----------



## LillyTame

So I got my veil! :happydance: No pics! You guys have to wait till the wedding :haha: It's birdcage veil, white, with small crystals lining the bottom and a few sprinkled throughout the veil for a little extra sparkle. :thumbup:

I got Sophia's 2nd dress! :thumbup: I ordered one 3 inches longer, because I felt the 1st one looked more like a shirt it was so short. I'm praying this one isn't too long :dohh: Can't wait to get home and try it on her. I have two dresses for my cat now :dohh:

Next to come is my cupcake wedding stand! The baker recommended we buy it early and make sure it's sturdy, she said she has seen some flimsy ones.

After that...in August we will be ordering the invitations, to be mailed out in Sept! Some time between now and August I'll be ordering the groom's and best man's clothes, do not ask me why I'm dragging my feet on that! :shrug: A born procratinator, I guess. :coffee:


----------



## GingerPanda

Do we get to see Sophia in her new dress?! :D


----------



## MellyH

Yay for invitations!!! Have you agonised over the precise wording yet?? :lol:


----------



## LillyTame

Yes! I will share pics of Sophia in her newest dress. I'm still looking for a cute, light, silver or white bow for her hair that doesn't cost a fortune. I found a perfect one at Target but it was meant for a dog's collar and so was priced a bit much for something that I would pin to her head for a couple minutes lol.

Melly, I am dreading going over invitations! :dohh: I have lightly looked at some options and wordings, but haven't decided on anything.


----------



## GingerPanda

Dude, you know I used to design and print invitations! I can help you with wording! :)


----------



## LillyTame

Thank you, GP. I'll be talking to you in August then! :thumbup::haha:

But, honestly, I think I just don't wanna worry/think about it right now :blush: I think invites represent the hardest part of the wedding and something I have little to no control over....who are we inviting and who's actually gonna show up. Some people I will be inviting out of obligation. Some people will come that I don't really want to come. Some people wont come that I really want to come! :dohh: It just makes my heart ache thinking about it :wacko:


----------



## Cowgirl07

Invites suck.


----------



## MellyH

I made my own and I remember the biggest debates were over whether we were inviting people to a 'wedding' or a 'celebration of our marriage', and whether it was 'the US service' or 'the American service' (since the other one was being called 'the Australian service'). :lol:


----------



## Ameli

You're doing great. Just take it (planning) in bite-sized pieces to avoid getting overwhelmed. Sounds like you have a good plan and it will all work out beautifully.


----------



## LillyTame

:grr: The dress is too long now! :dohh: I only got one pic (lighting sucks at our place in the evening), I'll get it up for you guys soon. Nothing special...it's just too long. But that gives me room to adjust :shrug: I'm going to try to find a seamstress to take maybe an inch, inch and a half off. She is still adorable in it though lol she is such an attention whore :roll:


----------



## LillyTame

So, speaking of invitations....those ladies that sent them out...did you have one page invites? or multiple? I think I like the more traditional designs with multiple inserts :shrug: Maybe I just haven't seen a single insert that I like yet. I think the one page inserts are too informal...like a flyer or like our save the dates. What do you ladies think?



Here is Sophia, you can see the dress is just a tad too long. I'll do actual measurements later and see how much shorter I want it.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Mine were blue in the back with the invite on a white cardstock paper in the front. Tied with a silver ribbon. The RSVP and directions was on separate pieces of cardstock paper that was small enough for a postcard stamp.


----------



## LillyTame

Oh! And speaking of postcard....I like the idea of adding a RSVP postcard for people to send back, did you guys do that?


----------



## MellyH

I just did a one-piece invite - we had an online RSVP on our wedding website so I put the link to that, and all the hotel/registry information was on the wedding website as well. I was a bit worried that that was too 'plain' so I bought some fancy scrapbooking paper that matched the 'vibe' we were going for from Michael's and my husband and his sister and I lined all the envelopes. I asked a couple of people afterwards privately for some feedback and only one person had even noticed the envelope lining. :lol:


----------



## LillyTame

I keep reading that we should put the wedding website on an additional insert, as it would be inappropriate to put it on the main invite. I don't know, I don't think people even notice/care about all those etiquette rules! I probably wouldn't notice :dohh: I don't even know why I care what people think! I don't think many of my guest regularly use the internet though, so I can't just do an internet RSVP. :dohh: My guest are old and lame :rofl:

I just want to invite all of you ladies! I want you there and you all know how to use the internet! :rofl: Then I could do evites :haha:


----------



## Cowgirl07

I did postcard. Loved it and got most of them back


----------



## Ameli

Oh, Sophia looks so fancy in her dress. I love it! Out wedding was super-informal (eloped and had a party), so I can't really help too much with advice. My brother's getting married in 2 weeks though, and they're also doing the online RSVP on their wedding website, but there was an option to send back a snail mail card too. There are way too many options for everything with weddings, IMO. Try not to dwell too much on the small details, it'll drive you nuts! Easier said than done, I'm sure.


----------



## txbiscuit

We did really simple invitations - none of the extra envelopes or ribbons or anything. I was weirdly minimalist about everything. After getting *lectured* by my mother, we sent RSVP postcards instead of just the link to our website. I just got tired of arguing. Literally no one cared and most people RSVPed online. (I told you so Mom! LOL)

P.S. Sophia looks great! Love her!


----------



## Fezzle

I like the idea of postcards! And doing it online makes sense too.

Sophia just kills me in that dress!


----------



## tammym1974

Sophia looks purrrrfect! (Sorry, I couldn't resist) Soooo cute. 

Can't help with the invites. We eloped and had a party after for the family. I've never received an invitation with an online RSVP. I do like the idea of a postcard, though.


----------



## GingerPanda

I think you need to judge how formal your wedding is going to be. Beach weddings are not usually as formal as church weddings. If your groomsmen are wearing Hawaiian shirts, there's no reason for your invites to be overly formal. Most people don't know, understand, notice, or care about invite etiquette anyway. Plus, it's more expensive for you to have all those little pieces that people are honestly probably going to throw away or lose.

An invite with a self-addressed and stamped postcard inside the envelope is a great way to go if you don't want to do online RSVP.


----------



## Pirate

Sophia looks gorgeous! 

Not really sure about the invites. We eloped and then did a Shutterfly photo card invitation for our reception. We didn't even bother with RSVPs though since it was more of a picnic/finger food sort of affair.


----------



## LillyTame

Ok, I compared the two dresses...looks like she added 4in instead of 3, but 3 would have been a tad too long too, so I'm going to see if I can get it cut down 2in.

You can see the 1st dress on top, where I want the 2nd dress cut to (the middle x)and how long the 2nd dress is now.


----------



## GingerPanda

Love that fabric, it's so pretty!


----------



## Renaendel

She is going to be the prettiest kitty. 

You asked about the invitations. I did pre-stamped envelopes and cards. That way it was easier for people to rsvp.


----------



## MellyH

The only people who will notice or care about the etiquette are either over 60, or got married themselves in the last year and had to do all this reading. :lol:


----------



## LillyTame

Had a wedding nightmare last night :dohh: I think it's because I had a talk with OH about how I never really wanted a wedding, but then I found out my mom eloped and I want to be the complete opposite of her! So now that I'm planning this wedding I have the ideas of stuff I don't want that I think other people are going to expect. I have to remind myself, daily, that it's what WE want, not what they expect. Also, I came out to him that I don't have a lot of faith in our wedding planner. When I email her, it's like she'll only respond to half the message and some times when she does respond I don't even know what the hell she is talking about. It's like...she is too rushed to write a complete sentence :shrug: I feel like if you are running a business, when you reply to someone take the time to read their messages and send back professional messages :growlmad: Anyway, I think we've put in too much money to pull out now and elope....we'd lose at least $3000 between deposits and stuff I've bought.

Anyway, in the nightmare things just kept going wrong...my dress wasn't ready, I forgot all my stuff at home like my veil and fascinator and cake toppers, and by the end I ended up trying to get to the 3rd floor of a hospital where I worked but I was naked :dohh:


----------



## Pirate

Your wedding planner sounds like a jerk! 

Sorry about your nightmare! I just know everything is going to turn out perfect.


----------



## MellyH

I had a recurring nightmare all through the wedding planning process that I forgot to organise hair and makeup, and I was standing at the door to the church frantically throwing up my hair into a ponytail. I have NO IDEA what *that* was the recurring nightmare, but I had it a dozen times. The dreams are no fun though. :( :hugs:


----------



## tammym1974

Does she have a superior or boss you could speak to about her lack of professionalism? She sounds like a flake.

Sometimes I regret eloping and not having an "official" wedding. But then I think of the stress (not to mention money) involved in planning one and that regret goes out the window. I don't envy you at all.

In a few months it will all be over (and the wedding will be perfect) and you can relax.


----------



## LillyTame

That's the word I was looking for, tammy...FLAKE! She seems like a flake. But I'm not asking for a whole lot from her. Food, tables, chairs...minimal decorations. In the last email she mentioned that we should meet this month to go over things...lets see if/when she gives me a date for that. I've already told her my availability. It's her business, so no superior for me to report her to.

Here is the website: https://www.hawaiiislandweddingsbykauka.com/

I just looked up her reviews (I did this when I 1st picked her too but that was back in December), looks like the 2 areas she is always marked lower in (4.0-4.8) are responsiveness and professionalism. In her defense...she is preggo...maybe that's throwing her off her game some :coffee:


----------



## Cowgirl07

Sorry about the planner


----------



## tammym1974

I just checked out the wedding site and was checking out the different wedding packages. I saw this...



> &#8226; Blowing of Conch

I won't tell you what I _thought_ it said at first glance. Only in Hawaii can you lei'd _and_ have your conch blown, too. :rofl:

I think I need glasses. :haha:

Seriously, you may be right about her being pregnant and having too much on her plate or pregnancy brain. But it's still not very professional and frustrating for you, I'm sure.


----------



## LillyTame

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Cowgirl07

:haha:


----------



## Pirate

:rofl:


----------



## LillyTame

Another wedding dream :dohh:

I was getting married in a church...I was running late because I was trying to show the little boy in my wedding how to hold my cat properly and then my fascinator for my veil didn't look right so I ditched it. Ended up taking some small flowers out of something (maybe my bouquet) and stuffing those in my hair because my hair wasn't falling right either so it looked like I had just pulled it back in a ponytail, it just had no noticeable style and I was worried how that would look in pictures. One consistent thing is that my love is always waiting at the alter for me, no matter how long I take :cloud9:


----------



## GingerPanda

In the end, that's the most important thing! :cloud9:

The dreams are easy to interpret: You're stressed about all this wedding business, but in the end, you know that the love of your life is always going to be there for you no matter how it all turns out.


----------



## Nicki123

Hey Lil. My actual wedding invite was designed as a postcard, as we ran off to get married I did the party invite as a postcard from barbados. It was very informal, I had an 'additional info' page with directions etc and then for RSVP I just put my email address. I only had to chase about 10 people.

I hope you're having fun planning and the stressful dreams calm down!


----------



## LillyTame

What do you ladies think? Ignore my goofy face in the before pic, OH wouldn't do what I wanted him to lol


----------



## GingerPanda

Didn't think you were sharing OH's name on BnB! Just pointing it out in case you wanted to edit. :haha:



I love it! It's not too much, so it still looks like you. Your eyes are gorgeous!


----------



## Cowgirl07

You look gorgeous, in the before picture too. I agree you look like you with just a little makeup. Not over the top or anything.


----------



## LillyTame

oops, thanks, GP!

Thank you, ladies. I was really happy with the outcome. I was indeed worried that he was going to try to put too much on me.


----------



## tammym1974

Love it! It's just the right amount. You're glowing! You're going to be a beautiful bride...only 5 months to go.


----------



## Renaendel

I love the makeup. You look so pretty.


----------



## MellyH

You look amazing. I felt really uncomfortable with how much make-up they were putting on me, because I never wear make-up normally, but they said it came out so much better in photos and only felt weird because it wasn't what I was used to, and they were right, it looked great in the photos!


----------



## Ameli

I love your makeup! So pretty!


----------



## txbiscuit

I agree with the ladies above. The makeup looks perfect.


----------



## Squig34

You look fabulous! I know you said you thought the eyeshadow was too gold, but it certainly doesn't look that way from these photos! :)


----------



## MIZZYD

Beautiful!!


----------



## Fezzle

The make up looks like just the right amount- beautiful!


----------



## LillyTame

Thank you, ladies! :hugs: 

Squig, I noticed that too, the gold wasn't as blaring as I thought it would be in the pics. I don't know what other color would have looked ok anyway, so maybe I will stick with it. We'll see.


----------



## Renaendel

It didn't look gold, it just focused the light of the camera right on your gorgeous eyes.


----------



## Nicki123

You look beautiful! And I agree with Melly, photos tend to 'tone down' the makeup a bit so you do end up wearing a little more than you're used to but it'll look great in the photos.


----------



## Lionchild

Wow, you look stunning, Lilly!! Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## LillyTame

LC! :hugs: Thank you, my dear!:flower:


----------



## Lionchild

I misses you. :kiss: :hugs: :cat:


----------



## LillyTame

Well, ladies, it's time to start actually doing more stuff for the wedding lol.

We looked at invites last night, I saw one I liked $4.50 each! That's not including RSVP card :dohh: We'll keep looking.

I wanted to order OH and his dad's clothes but I'm still waiting on the measurements for his dad's pants. OH called him last night and no answer. I sent his GF a message on FB today to see if she got the measurements or not yet.

Next, try to find someone to hem Sophia's dress and find a light weight bow for her hair.

Make up my mind on if I want someone to do my makeup or not and hire someone.

I think that's it!


----------



## tammym1974

:happydance: A wedding update. 

You're going to be busy for the next few months. 

Wow...$4.50 a piece! That's crazy.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Ouch that's expensive


----------



## MIZZYD

I still remember when you would say December was so far away, now it's just 4 months away!!


----------



## LillyTame

MIZZYD said:


> I still remember when you would say December was so far away, now it's just 4 months away!!

:haha: I know! And now it's OMG, it's so close!! :haha: But I'm ready! I'm ready to get it over with and I'm ready to be Mrs. And it means so much more too! We'll be moving to the mainland afterwards (don't know when, we'll have to find jobs, but it'll just be transfers for us), then IUI and buying a house! :happydance: I'm excited for the next chapter of our lives to begin :cloud9:


----------



## txbiscuit

Yay! It's getting so close!

:happydance: :wedding: :happydance:


----------



## Pirate

LillyTame said:


> MIZZYD said:
> 
> 
> I still remember when you would say December was so far away, now it's just 4 months away!!
> 
> :haha: I know! And now it's OMG, it's so close!! :haha: But I'm ready! I'm ready to get it over with and I'm ready to be Mrs. And it means so much more too! We'll be moving to the mainland afterwards (don't know when, we'll have to find jobs, but it'll just be transfers for us), then IUI and buying a house! :happydance: I'm excited for the next chapter of our lives to begin :cloud9:Click to expand...

Pittsburgh has an international airport, a huge VA hospital, and a really reasonable cost of living. And I live here. Just pointing out those facts. :haha:


----------



## GingerPanda

Pirate, the cost of living almost anywhere is reasonable compared to Hawaii. :haha:

So excited for your wedding!

And OMG those invites are EXPENSIVE! At Staples, we used to sell kits of 50 invites and matching RSVP cards and envelopes for like $26, and would print whatever you wanted in black ink for 10¢ a piece!

My favorites were the invites that came with ribbons. I would always tell people to ditch the ribbons that came with the kit, and go buy a spool of ribbon in your wedding colors.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Ours had ribbons that were silver and the card stock was navy, and then white in front. We got them at a local print shop for $.60


----------



## MellyH

Wow, $4.50 is definitely going to add up. How many invites do you need to send? 

I designed ours and had them printed on cardstock at Kinko's. :lol: I don't think I ever did a full cost analysis but I would guess they were about $1 each all told.


----------



## LillyTame

Pirate said:


> Pittsburgh has an international airport, a huge VA hospital, and a really reasonable cost of living. And I live here. Just pointing out those facts. :haha:

:haha: I don't recall OH's response to Pennsylvania, at one point we went over all or at least most of the states looking at pros and cons. Some states he was just like "nope" and I didn't question it lol I think I'm a lot more open to almost anywhere than he is.



GingerPanda said:


> Pirate, the cost of living almost anywhere is reasonable compared to Hawaii. :haha:

This is true!

I didn't think about staples...I'll try there and see what they have. :thumbup:


----------



## Cowgirl07

What states is he wanting to go to?


----------



## LillyTame

Washington or Oregon


----------



## txbiscuit

Both are lovely states. I wish Texas was in the running, but there are too many rednecks in the small towns on the coast.


----------



## Fezzle

I really want to go to Washington and Oregon, but it's so hard to justify going to the US on a trip where I don't visit my family!


----------



## LillyTame

I've mentioned Texas a few times especially because of cost of homes, but that's always a definite no for him :roll: He complained the whole time he was there for training last time.


----------



## txbiscuit

Dallas is pretty much the worst. San Antonio is OK, and Austin is awesome, but we don't have the ocean. (Also, I'm pretty sure the VA clinics in Austin and San Antonio are the ones that caused the whole national scrutiny, so maybe they would not be SoFun to work at...)


----------



## LillyTame

Oh jeez, I definitely don't want to jump into that fire! One thing about that situation though is that more positions will open up all over, so I'll have more options, hopefully. :thumbup:


----------



## GingerPanda

I can't, in good conscience, recommend Kentucky or Ohio. :haha:

We would love to move to Seattle!


----------



## LillyTame

That's our first choice, GP. I want to go somewhere new to both of us and that would be it. OH is originally from Oregon.


----------



## MellyH

Yeah Seattle is lots of fun, we have some good friends there.


----------



## LillyTame

So I'm definitely in my tww...had a very vivid wedding dream :dohh: (I always have vivid dreams in my tww).

This time we travelled 7 hrs somewhere to get married. When I went to get ready none of the stuff I've bought was there and family were annoying the shit out of me! So I decided to call it off and I was going to tell OH let's drive the 2 hrs to Las Vegas and just elope. This wedding is about the stuff and if we elope it's just about us :cloud9: I was really really worried that OH wouldn't listen to me and just be upset when he saw I wasn't dressed.

Although my wedding is always a mess in my dreams I love that the undertone is that I love my Bear and he loves me and we'll make it happen no matter what :cloud9:

Anyway, IRL! lol OH's mother, sister, 2 nephews have their plane tickets and house rented :happydance: This makes me happy because I feel like now I know for sure SOMEONE is serious about coming! :dohh: My family need to get their shit together but money is kinda tight.


----------



## Ameli

Getting so close to your wedding day! :happydance: Hope your family is able to get their tickets soon!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Glad oh family is getting everything lined up, hope your family settles stuff soon. Don't stress yet, the cheapest tickets are 3 months before a trip said my globe hopping sister.


----------



## Pirate

Yay! Glad to hear that people are starting to book tickets!


----------



## tammym1974

Are you in the path of the hurricanes?


----------



## LillyTame

A little bit. It will mainly hit the East side, I'm on the West. Still bright and sunny here, I hear it's raining over there already.


----------



## GingerPanda

Hopefully it won't get too bad!


----------



## MellyH

Oh, that definitely makes it real that people are on their way. :D Hooray!!!

Yes, it's comforting to know that, with all the wedding insecurities, none of them are about your husband-to-be. :D My wedding nightmares were the same!


----------



## LillyTame

https://www.sherv.net/cm/emoticons/fighting/beating-head-against-the-wall.gif

Can't find any invitations I like other than the $4.50 ones.

Don't feel like designing my own because I really can't put into words what I want.

Went to the website to order groom and best man's clothes and the webpage can't be found.

:wacko:


----------



## LillyTame

*grumble grumble grumble* Finally settled on some inexpensive invitations and the website wouldn't work :dohh:

I've decided to take the registry portion off my wedding website (which I will show all of you once I send out invites). If anyone asks us what we want we'll just say giftcards. If they don't ask we'll just accept whatever it is they give us.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Ugh sometimes computers are evil


----------



## GingerPanda

These are very pretty: Click here

If you wanted, I could also design you something. I want you to love your invitations without breaking the bank. :shrug:


Lots of these are nice too: Zazzle.com


----------



## LillyTame

Thanks, GP, you are so awesome! :hugs:

I've looked around Zazzle and for some reason haven't felt comfortable ordering, I guess I would feel better if stuff came in sets instead of buying each individual thing :shrug: I guess I'm worried about stuff not matching.

Here are some examples of what I like so far...the 1st ones are the $4.50 and that's not including the fancy envelope and ribbon 

https://www.designsbylenila.com/sites/designsbylenila.indiemade.com/files/images/yellowplumeriasnamaylace5.jpg

https://4.bp.blogspot.com/_77hZpcRvRXo/S5S4i6WKYZI/AAAAAAAAAX4/A7ECKfCxLm4/s400/beach-wedding-invitations-sandal.jpg

https://asset.zcache.com/assets/graphics/s.gif

https://asset.zcache.com/assets/graphics/s.gif


----------



## Cowgirl07

They are cute


----------



## GingerPanda

Girl, you have expensive taste in invitations for someone who originally wanted to elope! You know people are just going to throw these things away, right? :haha:

I have a really cute idea for wording on your invite. Gonna send you a PM.


----------



## MellyH

Ribbons and shells is pretty fancy. ;) But if you want the invitations to be where you drop some cash, then you should go for it!


----------



## MellyH

PS. I spent hours lining my envelopes with fancy scrapbooking paper from Michael's because I was worried my invitations weren't 'fancy' enough, and I didn't find a single person who noticed. :lol:


----------



## LillyTame

:rofl: @ GP Well if I'm going to do it I might as well do it right, right?! :haha: Thanks for the reminder that these will just be thrown away, seriously!

Meeting with the planner today (she didn't confirm till midnight last night :dohh:). A part of me wants her to bring her baby and another part doesn't. :blush:


----------



## LillyTame

I found some message in a bottle ones that I really like! $6! BUT they did come with the mailing box, RSVPs, and stamped envelopes for the RSVPs


----------



## GingerPanda

Oh lord, girl. That is the best idea ever! :rofl:


If you do them yourself, they'll be pretty cheap!: https://www.invitationinabottle.com/Message_In_A_Bottle_p/bottlesandcorksonly.htm

That way you could get your own black sand and shells (BONUS POINTS IF IT'S ALL FROM THE ACTUAL BEACH YOU'RE GETTING MARRIED ON!). Hell, you could just print the invites on resume parchment (I recommend Southworth's copper parchment, for a pretty aged look) at that point, and they would be SO CHEAP! I like that this place gives you the choice of both glass and plastic bottles. The website says if you use the plastic ones, you don't have to put them in a box at all! It says mailing the plastic ones is usually about $2.


----------



## Cowgirl07

That would be cool, I would keep it as a decoration for my bathroom


----------



## LillyTame

NOPE NOPE NOPE! I am in LOVE with what you PM'd me! You are so awesome, I can't get over how you captured everything I could possibly have asked for without me directing a thing!

You're stuck, honey! :haha:

PS...taking sand from the beach is a no-no, bad karma.


----------



## GingerPanda

:haha:

Okay! I'm glad you like what I did! I'm working on the changes you needed now. :thumbup:


----------



## LillyTame

I'm gonna go try to get a short nap before I meet with my planner, I woke up early to take OH to work since we are sharing a car right now. 

I'll be back later :thumbup: Thanks so much, GP! Again, you are awesome.

I'll show everyone the finished product, if that's OK with GP, when it's all done.


----------



## Cowgirl07

I want to see!


----------



## MellyH

Me too!!!


----------



## GingerPanda

Fine by me! :)


----------



## LillyTame

Met with the planner today...Get this...she said she almost died giving birth and had to get a hysterectomy! :cry: The placenta tried to come out with part of her uterus so there was bleeding they couldn't stop. She is 35. Luckily this is her 3rd and she felt like she was done anyway but its still hard when it wasn't your decision to be 100% sure you wont have more naturally. She was out of commission for about a month but her and baby are doing well.

As far as wedding planning goes, we are still on the same page :thumbup:


----------



## MellyH

Wow. How terrifying! :( I'm glad she's doing better now.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Wow
Edit no wonder she was flaky.


----------



## tammym1974

Wow! You're wedding planner is lucky to be alive. But it's so sad about the hysterectomy. But I'd rather be alive and able to see my kids grow up even if I couldn't have any more. 

I can't wait to see the invites! 

Really? It's bad karma to take sand from the beach? Why?


----------



## LillyTame

"One of the most well-known myths in Hawaii is Pele's Curse, which -- it turns out -- is not an ancient myth at all. Pele's curse says that any visitor who takes rock or sand away from the Hawaii islands will suffer bad luck until the native Hawaiian elements are returned. The warning is ubiquitous in Hawaii, but it is a modern legend and some people attribute it to a disgruntled park ranger who was sick of people carting off rocks on his watch. Still others think tour guides made up the curse to discourage tourists from bringing dirt and sand onto the buses. Either way, each year hundreds of visitors send packages back to Hawaii full of rocks, sand, and other natural materials in an effort to relieve their consciences and change their luck."

"The native Hawaiian view of taking such souvenirs is that it's tantamount to stealing from Pele while visiting her home. Only the return of the stolen items appeases her wrath. 

Some believe the curse is the invention of park rangers who became fed up with visitors making off with little bits of the island. Whether the curse has an ancient origin or a modern one, many have come to respect it thanks to the cascade of bad luck that descends upon those who take volcanic keepsakes. "

Read more at https://www.snopes.com/luck/pele.asp#2eDQAcOfoYw1oe8u.99


----------



## Cowgirl07

Lol that was a Brady bunch episode :haha:


----------



## Pirate

Your wedding planner is lucky to be alive!

We were actually told that when we asked our wedding planner about taking sand from the beach where we got married. We didn't take any chances!


----------



## LillyTame

Really, Cowgirl? :haha: I've only seen a few Brady Bunch Episodes

I'm with you, Pirate, I'm not taking any chances :thumbup: 

Tried to up load the invite but it's too big. Sorry, ladies. I have no clue how to make it smaller, its PDF. We'll have to ask GP to share when she comes on.


----------



## MellyH

Take a screenshot of the PDF!


----------



## LillyTame

Ha! You say it like that answers everything....I might as well be someone's 90 year old granny when it comes to computer stuff! :haha: OK, let me go try.....


----------



## MellyH

*giggles*


----------



## LillyTame

OK, I took a screen shot but I have no clue how to get it on here :rofl:


----------



## LillyTame

Ha! I took a pic with my phone! Now I only have to email it to myself, download it to the comp, and resize it :dohh: BRB


----------



## LillyTame

OK, here is a sneak peak at the unfinished invite :thumbup:


----------



## Cowgirl07

Love it


----------



## MellyH

The blue heart/initials in the sand is awesome!


----------



## MIZZYD

Oh I love the invite!! I am all for simple yet elegant!! 

I was lucky to find some 1 cent DIY invites from Michaels. The whole packet of 12 invites (that came with the invite, an RSVP card and envelopes for each) for a penny, I got 5 of them. They were on sale for $2.00 but when I went to pay it said 1 cent that even the cashier was like WTF? I pretty much paid and ran out of there before they changed their minds, lol. I was also lucky that they were brown, which was one of my wedding colors.


----------



## LillyTame

That was a steal! We went to Officemax, target, and walmart and I didnt see anything I liked. I don't think we have a staples and the place that is like Michaels is on the other side of the island....I say that like its far lol its a two hour drive


----------



## Pirate

Gorgeous invites! 

Oh, and I want you to know that I saved your wedding from a T-Rex last night (in my dreams).


----------



## tammym1974

The invites are gorgeous. GP did all that from her computer? Thousands of miles away? WOW! Nice work!


----------



## GingerPanda

Haha, yes. Thousands of miles away!

The original picture of the sand, the water was kind of a grody grey color, and the flowers were pink. I changed that and carved their initials into the sand with Photoshop!

Thought it went great with the quote.

I spent pretty much all day yesterday on these, and hubs got mad that I hadn't done anything else when he got home. :haha:


----------



## Cowgirl07

But you did :haha:


----------



## LillyTame

Pirate said:


> Gorgeous invites!
> 
> Oh, and I want you to know that I saved your wedding from a T-Rex last night (in my dreams).

LMAO! Thank you soooo much, Pirate! :rofl: I need to hear more of this dream.

GP, maybe he would feel different if you told him you were getting paid for it :shrug:


----------



## Pirate

LillyTame said:


> Pirate said:
> 
> 
> Gorgeous invites!
> 
> Oh, and I want you to know that I saved your wedding from a T-Rex last night (in my dreams).
> 
> LMAO! Thank you soooo much, Pirate! :rofl: I need to hear more of this dream.
> 
> GP, maybe he would feel different if you told him you were getting paid for it :shrug:Click to expand...

I was at your wedding and everything looked perfect, until a T-Rex emerged from the ocean ad started running towards you and Mr. Tame. So I shouted some obscenities at the T-Rex, got his attention, and started running so he would chase me. I ran up a mountain and through a rainforest with the T-Rex chasing me the whole time. The dream ended when I jumped into a river and went over a waterfall. :haha: Hubs said that I woke him up with all of my thrashing and mumbled to run from the T-Rex.....


----------



## LillyTame

:rofl: That is SO awesome! I want a dream like that!


----------



## Pirate

Except the part where I couldn't go back to sleep! :rofl:

I think the T-Rex came from something I watched on Discovery last night. They were talking about Megladon (a big ass prehistoric shark) and they did a graphic comparing the size of Megladon to a T-Rex. So that's probably where the at-Rex and the ocean themes came from. :)


----------



## LillyTame

I told OH about your dream, he was cracking up! :haha:


----------



## tammym1974

> So I shouted some obscenities at the T-Rex, got his attention,

:rofl:


----------



## GingerPanda

Best. Dream. Ever.


Also, Megladon is like the shit of my nightmares. Along with Arthropleura. I'm terrified of fucking scutigera. Let alone a 7 foot long millipede! Nothing should have that many legs. :haha:


----------



## LillyTame

GingerPanda said:


> 7 foot long millipede!

:argh::wacko:


----------



## LillyTame

EEEEK 4 months till my wedding! :argh::ignore::wohoo: A few mixed emotions there :haha:


----------



## MellyH

Pirate, you should put yourself out for hire as a professional wedding saver. :lol:

Lilly - OMG WOOOOOOO! Four months! Terrifying. :lol:


----------



## Ameli

All of this dinosaur dream stuff makes me think you guys should do one of these pics for your wedding. Also, I saw this link and thought it was a cool idea too.

https://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014....html?ncid=fcbklnkushpmg00000023&ir=Good+News
 



Attached Files:







dinosaur-wedding.jpg
File size: 52 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Cowgirl07

That would be awesome


----------



## Pirate

Four months!!!!!!

And that picture was pretty much what I was imagining!


----------



## LillyTame

Oh wow that pic is awesome! NOT what I was picturing! I was picturing someone holding up a plastic t-rex up close to the camera and us standing in the distance acting like it's eating us! :rofl:

I wouldn't know how to do something cool like that, I'd have to call on my photoshop buddy! :haha:


----------



## GingerPanda

You called? :haha:

My "Photoshop Buddy" and "dinosaur" senses tingled at the same time. That never happens!


----------



## LillyTame

GingerPanda said:


> You called? :haha:
> 
> My "Photoshop Buddy" and "dinosaur" senses tingled at the same time. That never happens!

:haha:

You guys are going to have to remind in December!


----------



## LillyTame

You guys, I am soooo OVER this week! Nothing special, just a long, tiring week. I can't wait to go home and pass out in my bed. :sleep: I say that now but I know as soon as I get home I'll be wide awake :haha: I think my PMS is starting to kick in too...a bit cranky and irritable today. I'm due AF Sun/Mon.

Anywho! Tomorrow I'm doing a makeup trial with someone my planner recommends. She says this is the lady she usually recommends for weddings she plan. I'll let you guys know how that goes. That 1st make up trial was just to see how I looked and felt in full makeup, that guy wasn't available for my wedding.

I need to do my final check of the invites my buddy did for me :hugs: So I might be ordering those this weekend :happydance:

Hopefully, we'll get around to ordering clothes for OH and his dad! :dohh: No! We still haven't done that :wacko:

I'm thinking about wedding favors now. What did you ladies that had weddings do? What has been given at weddings you guys have been to?


----------



## MellyH

Will you take the photos from the first makeup trial? Because you looked AMAZEBALLS! Or will you let her start from scratch and see what look she comes up with?

We did candy, and have received candy at most of the recent weddings we've been to. There are lots of pros with edible favours. :lol:


----------



## LillyTame

I was thinking small bags of Kona Coffee and maybe 3 jawbreaker sized DonkeyBalls for the people that don't drink coffee.

Thank you! I was thinking about showing her the pic, but I want to do something different with my eyes, like maybe a light blue on top. He put it on the bottom and that wasn't what I had asked for. :dohh:


----------



## tammym1974

Note to self...

Never, _*EVER, EVER *_Google the term "donkey balls" again. I had no idea what you were talking about and let me tell you...the images were quite disturbing. :rofl:

I can't help you with the wedding favors cause I eloped. :haha: The last wedding I went to gave out candy and .50 cent pieces on a card. The reception hall had a wishing well/fountain type thingy. The groom has CF and the idea was that people would donate the .50 cents back in the wishing well, along with whatever else you wanted and the money would go to the Make a Wish Foundation. I thought that was a pretty neat idea.


----------



## LillyTame

:haha: Here for anyone else wondering, it's chocolate https://www.alohahawaiianstore.com/

https://www.alohahawaiianstore.com/images/1337373293313-1752665408.jpeg

That was a really nice idea, maybe I can find something outside the box :thumbup: :-k

Found this heehee


----------



## MIZZYD

I had a candy buffet. But I agree that edible favors are the best!!


----------



## MellyH

MIZZYD said:


> I had a candy buffet. But I agree that edible favors are the best!!

Ours was actually a buffet as well!


----------



## txbiscuit

We did edible favors too (cookies) and asked anyone who wanted to help to make a batch of their favorite recipe. It was one of my favorite things about our wedding. 

Donkey balls and Kona coffee sound great! I loved that milk chocolate caramel coffee. It's the first bag I've ever used up without getting tired of the taste.


----------



## LillyTame

Glad you liked the coffee, tx. I'm not a big coffee fan but that one just sounded and smelled wonderful!

So no makeup trial today. Not only did my wedding planner not tell the lady my name when she set up the appt, but she didn't tell her the date or that the makeup would be done on location :dohh: The lady flat out said she didn't want to drive that far for one person. She wouldn't even tell me what she would charge because she just didn't want to do it :nope:

So I'm gonna continue to look for someone on my own.

So...some of you may be wondering why I haven't fired my planner yet. well, because I don't have money to just through away so I would lose $1000 just to pull out now. She is in charge of the food, decorations, and photographer. I'm praying she can get those things right.


----------



## Cowgirl07

We didn't do edible favors, but we had boxes to take home cupcakes. Our favors were ornaments. With our names and date on it. All dyi and cheap. We bought blue and silver ones and wrote on them with the opposite color. It was almost Christmas


----------



## GingerPanda

Ugh, seriously! Should she be working?! It sounds like she's got a major case of baby brain!


----------



## MellyH

Bloody hell. 

Okay, so there's a lot of money in this. I would tell her that you're extremely disappointed with the make-up trial miscommunication, you're obviously anxious that everything go well, and that if she can't guarantee to be more on the ball, you would like her to organise someone to stand in for her. You can be all guilt-ridden and say something like that you'd hate to have to give her bad reviews online, when you know she's just had a baby and a tough experience to boot, but she needs to be professional and you won't be able to recommend her services if she can't follow through.


----------



## GingerPanda

This! ^


----------



## LillyTame

You're right, Melly. I need to put my big girl panties on :blush:

So that website that I wanted to get OH's custom made shirt on is still down :dohh: I don't know if it'll ever be up. I've given up on getting him the shirt I wanted and he has found an aloha shirt for him and his dad :coffee:


----------



## Pirate

I agree with everything that Melly said.


----------



## LillyTame

If nothing else goes right at my wedding at least I will be able to say the love between me and OH, and our invites were perfect! :haha:

I've printed my invites :happydance: And everyone that has seen them just loves them! Two people have said they are the fav out of all they've ever seen :cloud9:

Thank you, thank you, thank you, GP! I really can't say it enough.:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## MellyH

That's awesome, I'm so glad they turned out so well. Yay GP!!!


----------



## Pirate

The only things you NEED for a wedding are the two people getting married and someone who can legally sign the marriage certificate for you. Everything else is a bonus! :)


----------



## GingerPanda

I'm glad you're happy with your invites! :cloud9:

And you're totally right about having everything you need! The thing that will make your wedding day perfect isn't flowers and a dress, it's the overwhelming feeling and expression of love you get to share with your partner.


----------



## txbiscuit

I think Ginger Panda's avatar needs a superhero cape. Just sayin.


----------



## GingerPanda

txbiscuit said:


> I think Ginger Panda's avatar needs a superhero cape. Just sayin.

:haha:
 



Attached Files:







angryrainbow_cape.jpg
File size: 39.3 KB
Views: 28


----------



## txbiscuit

GingerPanda said:


> txbiscuit said:
> 
> 
> I think Ginger Panda's avatar needs a superhero cape. Just sayin.
> 
> :haha:Click to expand...

YES!


----------



## LillyTame

:rofl: Love the cape!


----------



## Ameli

I love it GP!!


----------



## Nicki123

I LOVE that GP has done your invites :thumbup: how fab!
Oh and I hope your wedding planner bucks up her ideas.


----------



## LillyTame

Aloha!

We've made some progress on wedding stuff :happydance: 

I've found someone to do my makeup, I will be doing a trial with her soon, have to work out a date. This lady was referred to me by my friend that is getting married in Sept.

Finally got OH's and his Dad's shirt ordered, not the ones I originally wanted but that site still isn't working :dohh:

Still working on ordering their pants, but I think I found some.

I've done labels and have gotten my envelopes for my invites :happydance: They were a little too small but that has been resolved by trimming the borders of the invites a bit :thumbup:

That's all I can think of at the moment.

Still need to get Sophia's dress shortened and decide on favors.


----------



## Ameli

You're making good progress!


----------



## Pirate

I'm so excited that it's all coming together!


----------



## Renaendel

Wow you have gotten a ton done this last week! Nice work.


----------



## MellyH

Awesome progress. Just wait until those invites are on their way and you're sitting back waiting for the RSVPs!


----------



## tammym1974

The wedding isn't that far away now. Great job getting things accomplished. :thumbup:


----------



## LillyTame

Makeup trial was an epic fail :dohh: I hated it. I've emailed her to just cancel. She wanted to do a 2nd trial but I don't want to waste hers or my own time. I think I'll just embrace the natural me at my wedding :thumbup:

I'll post the end result, then when I had wiped most of it off and changed my lip color, I was going out for the night and already running late. Then just for fun I'll post a couple pics from my night out at a masquerade themed fundraiser.


----------



## LillyTame

I loved my mask lol


----------



## txbiscuit

I think you made the right call. If anything, you could have the First Lady give you a lesson, but I vote for just natural.


----------



## LillyTame

That's what I was thinking tx...going back to the 1st guy and getting lessons. That MAC store does do lessons too. I could buy the stuff he used on me. But it seems like a waste to buy that stuff for one day. :shrug:


----------



## txbiscuit

I just realized my phone autocorrected "first lady" to "First Lady."

If Michelle Obama offers to do your makeup, don't insist on a lesson! Just let her do it! :rofl:


----------



## LillyTame

I didn't notice that! :rofl: If the First Lady offers to do my makeup I don't care if I look like a corpse or not!:haha:


----------



## Pirate

:rofl:


----------



## MIZZYD

Lol ^^

ETA: you posted some pix a while ago with some makeup on, IMO you looked extra beautiful in those pix.


----------



## tammym1974

That mask is awesome! I'm not big on wearing makeup. I wear eyeliner and foundation just to even out my skin tone and sometimes I wear mascara. I think embracing the natural you is the way to go. :thumbup:


----------



## Ameli

I think you're making a good call on going more natural. You are gorgeous! :kiss:


----------



## Cowgirl07

Your gorgeous with out it!


----------



## LillyTame

Thank you. Mizzy. That was the 1st guy and it was overall well done! Looked natural and flawless! But that was just a trial to see how I felt in the makeup and if I wanted to go that route, that person isn't available to do it for me, I wish he was.

The 2nd trial lady has emailed me back and she wants another chance...OH says I'm a sucka :haha: She thinks she can do better and is going to order some other products. So I'm going to give her one more try.

Here is her response to me:


Spoiler
Good morning! Hope you enjoyed The Taste Of Life last night @ King Kam. I hope I didn&#8217;t make you run too late&#8230; I feel really bad, because I didn&#8217;t have the correct makeup I needed for your gorgeous skin tone.. In the MAC trial pic you sent me of yourself, I was sure I had what I needed, but when I put my foundation on you, it was too light. I think that putting the other on top of it was too much makeup, and I&#8217;m afraid the light from underneath came through.. I really hate that you had to walk away uncomfortable with the way you looked. That is a first for me, and I feel terrible. 

Firstly, I want you to be welcomed to tell me &#8220;no&#8221;. It&#8217;s your right to decide, and your wedding day makeup should feel natural and comfortable just like everything else should feel on your special day. I do not want to push you into anything. You are not doing this for me, but I know that if you let me work on getting your trial bridal makeup right, then I will come out a better makeup artist. Communication is the key to everything.

Since we live so close, I will make anything work for your next trial- if you&#8217;d like one. I can come to you, or you can come to me, either way you&#8217;re comfortable. I thought my Mom&#8217;s condo would be a good place to do a trial, but not really because she has no plug-ins out there. I live in palisades almost to the very top. You could come here, and bring "OH" with you for his input if you&#8217;d like.If you want to wait one week, then I can order the appropriate makeup at Sephora online. If you want to do another today or tomorrow, I can go to the MAC counter. Whatever you decide to do, it&#8217;s the right decision.. I am glad to have met you, and I hope you have a happy day!


----------



## txbiscuit

She sounds nice. And she at least realized what she did wrong and seems to know how she'd fix it...

Gah!!! I am a sucker too. Ignore me!!


----------



## Pirate

I'm a total sucka too! I'd probably give her another chance too. She seems like she realizes what went wrong and how to fix it. I love Sephora makeup. I don't wear much makeup or wear it often, but I love Smashbox Camera Ready foundation.


----------



## GingerPanda

It doesn't appear to matter what fancy foundation I buy, because I have to mix it half-and-half with MAC Face and Body Foundation in WHITE to make it light enough. Unfortunately, it removes some of the coverage. Bah.

I'm a sucker, too. I guess I would give her another chance since she seems to feel bad and have it figured out.


I also know if you have a Sephora (which it sounds like you might not), they can do a "half-face" while explaining what they're doing, then help you do the other half.

Also, I recommend one of Urban Decay's makeup setting sprays. They are amazing for long-wear, especially if you're going to be outside! I use the Chill one.


----------



## Cowgirl07

I'm a sucker too, hey if she will do it again for free why not. If you don't like it your out nothing. If you do you look great for a night out.


----------



## MIZZYD

I guess we are a bunch of suckers, lol But yea, if it's free why not?


----------



## Fezzle

I would give her another chance too! It sounds like you both have a better idea of what you don't want now so Fx! 

"First Lady" :haha:


----------



## LillyTame

Well, ladies. Invites have been mailed. I do believe it's time to reveal my wedding website! Please let me know if you notice any typos.


Spoiler
https://www.weddingwire.com/erica4drew
 Making it a spoiler makes it unsearchable, right? :shrug: I just don't want this site to come up if someone is looking for my wedding website.

As far as wedding progress goes...the shirts we ordered were a fail :dohh: OH's fits but it is a cream, the website said coconut....well, to me coconut is white on the inside :shrug: Anyway, we'll keep it because OH needs a nice shirt to wear to my friend's wedding on the 18th.

Now the best man's shirt is too short! It was supposed to be an xl...it looks like a woman's L :growlmad: So We have ordered two more shirts from another site and pants, so we'll see how that goes.

I have not managed to keep any weight off this year :blush: As of today me and OH are doing a 100day no excuses challenge. Just active everyday and eating out less, cooking more, eating healthier. We both need it....BAD! :blush:

I can't think of anything else wedding related. Hope you guys have a great week, I'm finishing up my 3 day week...every weekend should be 3 days! :haha:


----------



## tammym1974

I *think* you had a birthday over the weekend if I remember correctly?!

If so...Happy Birthday!!! :cake:

If not...ignore that. :haha:

Off to check out your wedding site...


----------



## Nicki123

Oh Lilly I love the website, especially the 'about us' page :) so cute!


----------



## Renaendel

I love it, absolutely love it. The proposal photo!!! Your registries are perfect. Totally the way to go.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Love the website.


----------



## LillyTame

Yes, Tammy...the big 3.4.! :haha:

Thank you, ladies, but 12 visits and no one signed my guest book! :cry:


----------



## Cowgirl07

Happy birthday!
I signed it


----------



## GingerPanda

I also signed it! (And almost cried! My baby's getting maaaaarriiiiiieeeed! :cry::cloud9:)


----------



## Renaendel

Much love and signing! :cat:


----------



## Nicki123

Signed it!


----------



## tammym1974

Signed. Your website is beautiful and your wedding is going to be, too. 

:thumbup:


----------



## LillyTame

You ladies are sooo sweet! :cry: <<<<Happy tears! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## MIZZYD

Happy Birthday!


----------



## GingerPanda

I just got your card and invitation set. They came out great! I especially love the silver pearlized card stock you have them printed on! Fancy! (Fun fact: That paper is $60 a ream at store cost!)


----------



## LillyTame

Yay! Glad you got it! I love the way that silver paper brings out the water :happydance: What do you think of my stamps? :winkwink:


----------



## LillyTame

GP, everyone is starting to get their invites and they just have to tell me how beautiful or "GORGEOUS" (direct quote there) they are :cloud9: And I owe that to you! Wanted to say thank you again for designing them! :hugs: Next to my dress, of course, this has been my favorite part of wedding planning so far :haha:


----------



## MellyH

Hooraaaaaay!! Hopefully the RSVPs start coming in now.


----------



## GingerPanda

I did notice the stamps! Super cute!

You're welcome, hon! I'm so glad you like them, and they came out so nice!


----------



## LillyTame

I got my very 1st RSVP! :happydance:

OH's and the best man's clothes came in. OH is going to have to lose some weight in the next 98 days! Which he was supposed to be doing anyway :roll: And his dad's shirt is DARK, almost black. Oh well, I don't care lol I'm so over it!

I need find someone to hem Sophia's dress.


----------



## MellyH

Woohoo!! Was it an acceptance? :lol:


----------



## LillyTame

Yep! :cloud9: Good way to start lol


----------



## MellyH

We got most of our yeses at the start and most of our nos at the end - I was worried at the flood of yeses because we'd been counting on some nos!


----------



## Ameli

3 months from this Saturday!!


----------



## Mrs. JJ

O.M.G! You're gonna be a wifey soon!! :thumbup:


----------



## txbiscuit

93 days until your wedding! 

:wedding:


----------



## GingerPanda

So soon!


----------



## Renaendel

I can't wait to see Sofia's finalized dress. She is going to look great. Three months :happydance:


----------



## Ameli

3 months from today!:happydance::cloud9::flower::wohoo::yipee::wedding:
 



Attached Files:







final countdown.jpg
File size: 42.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Kuawen

3 months!!! :wacko: wasn't it 12 months just yesterday?! Where has the time gone! I'm so so excited for you!! :wohoo:


----------



## MellyH

THREEEEEE MOOOOONTHS!


I'm so excited for you guys. It's like I get to relive my wedding planning all over again. :lol:


----------



## LillyTame

Thank you, ladies! I have a feeling this last 3 months is going to fly by! :wacko:

I dropped Sophia's dress off for alterations yesterday. The lady was so funny, she was like this is going to be a first for me! :haha: She thought it was a dress for a baby and I told her no, it's for my cat!

I got one rsvp denial back yesterday with no name on it! :dohh: It was from LA though, so I think I know who it is. Question though....I gave a stamped envelope with our address printed on it already for the RSVPs, was I supposed to write their names on the RSVPs too?! :shrug: I would think that is one personalization they can do themselves!


----------



## MellyH

People are stupid. First rule of dealing with people! Ring and confirm with who you think it was ASAP so you can stop worrying about it. :)


----------



## Cowgirl07

I agree people can not see the name spot. I'm glad you know who it is


----------



## GingerPanda

People are supposed to write their own names. But I guess some people are stupid.


----------



## txbiscuit

I got a couple blank RSVPs back too. I sent two rounds of invites and wrote names on the second batch of RSVP cards. People (including me) don't always engage their brains before doing things. 

The wedding is so close!!!


----------



## LillyTame

Good idea, Melly. There were only a few people in LA that I sent invites to or in the surrounding area, so I'll just ask them if it was theirs. Hope they don't feel like I"m pressuring them or anything.

Tx, I did plan on sending out a 2nd batch depending on how many declines I get. So I think I'll write their names in on those.

I'm frustrated. I think I'm not going to do anything within my twws any more, PMS just makes everything seem 10 times worse than it is! :rofl: Why the hell do we have to have screwy emotions along with bloat, cramps, acne, AND bleeding! :dohh: It just isn't fair damnit! :haha:


----------



## Cowgirl07

Ugh pms sucks


----------



## LillyTame

Found out who that blank card came from, totally not who I thought it was! Oh well.

Tried on some more makeup this weekend. Tried blue eyeshadow...it's lovely! But too much for our wedding day. So I'm going to stick with a nude or light color.

My friend is getting married this Thursday! :happydance: I'm so excited. This is the 1st wedding I've gone to as an adult!


----------



## GingerPanda

I think the gold was much prettier than the blue! (It also didn't look like it irritated your eyes as much.)


----------



## LillyTame

I think my eyes were extra irritated this time because he tried one color on 1st but it was too pinkish purple so we took that off and tried again. So some extra pokes to the eyes this time lol.


----------



## GingerPanda

Haha.

Are your eyes very sensitive? I mean, I have super sensitive skin, but my eyes only turn red like that if I actually get stuff in them. It used to happen when I had crappy-quality brushes. It was like they were scratching my skin. Nowadays I know to use an eyeshadow primer. That way I only have to gently pat the color onto my lids.

:shrug:


----------



## Renaendel

LillyTame said:


> I think my eyes were extra irritated this time because he tried one color on 1st but it was too pinkish purple so we took that off and tried again. So some extra pokes to the eyes this time lol.

I agree with GP, that gold was so sexy. You just looked like you were glowing. I love the Tarte makeup primer. It is very gentle, one of two brands of makeup in the world that I can use without bad issues.


----------



## LillyTame

My eyes are very sensitive! And they've been watery and burning all weekend on their own anway! :shrug: Unfortunately I don't have much experience with makeup so I don't know what would work for me as far as not irritating them. Last time it was the eye lash glue so we decided no lashes. I did buy the products for my eyes this time so I'll practice some and see if my eyes will just get used to it or not, then try something different if I need to. A part of me wants to say forget it and just be all natural! But the other side is like this is your wedding! Get dolled up for once! lol


----------



## Renaendel

Lilly sorry just thought, if you have an Ulta or something like that on the island check it out. It is the first makeup that makes my face feel better wearing it. If that doesn't work I can always ship you something.:thumbup:


----------



## LillyTame

I'll have to look for that! :thumbup:


----------



## GingerPanda

I second ULTA. It's like a giant Sephora. I would look at Bare Minerals for you. Their makeup is great for sensitive skin, as it doesn't have a ton of chemicals and stuff in it. If you're just wanting to go simple, I'd get some of the BareSkin foundation and a metallic bronze or gold tone shadow.



EDIT: Just looked it up. There's not an ULTA in Hawaii. But BareMinerals is a big brand, so surely you should be able to find some there.


----------



## LillyTame

Good looking out, GP! I'll check Long's :thumbup:


----------



## GingerPanda

I just realized I have an color that would be amazing for you! The brand is Total Intensity by Prestige (it also says Long Term Relationship, which might be the collection), and the name of the color is TIS-01 Spellbound.


----------



## LillyTame

I'll look it up.:thumbup:

I thought it was going to be hard to keep our guest list under 50...we are under 30 right now! Le sigh...I wish you girls were closer lol


----------



## Nicki123

Less that 3 months, so exciting!! The count down is on!


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Ohhhhh I wish I could go Lil, I would totally be there! Can't believe it's getting so close, seemed like it would be in forever when you picked the date!


----------



## Renaendel

I know, I can't believe it is only three months away! It would be wonderful if we could all come and support you.


----------



## MIZZYD

So exciting, time is flying.


----------



## LillyTame

Aloha, ladies! TWO months till the wedding! EEEEK! :wohoo:

Sophia's dress fits perfectly and she is just too cute in it! :cloud9:

In a little less than a month I fly to Oahu for 3 days for my fitting and pickup of my dress. OH has never been to Oahu for anything other than catching a different flight so we're gonna make it into a little pre-honeymoon lol

I decided to go with no makeup (unless the M.A.C guy can get off work and decides to call me which I doubt). I've been trying to reach the lady that was supposed to redo my trial but she hasn't answered my email, my message left via her webpage, and her phone goes straight to voicemail. WTF?! :shrug: It's been over a week since I 1st emailed her.

It's looking like we are only going to have about 30 people at the wedding instead of 50 which will be nice and intimate but I'm a little disappointed that some of the people couldn't make it.

I need to arrange to meet with my planner one last time and cut things down, move money into other areas since we'll be having less people, so that's a positive.

I still haven't decided on party favors! (Do I make them myself? Or buy them? What will people really want? So indecided :dohh:)

Almost there! :happydance: I'm ready to be Mrs. V :cloud9:


----------



## Cowgirl07

2 more months! I'm sure it will be beautiful can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## GingerPanda

I wish I could come!

You're going to be so beautiful on your big day! I'm so happy for you! :cloud9:


----------



## Kuawen

Two more months! :wohoo: I'm so excited for you!!!


----------



## txbiscuit

Yayy! Two months! :happydance: I too wish I could go.


----------



## MIZZYD

So exciting!!


----------



## LillyTame

So checked the makeup ladies website, she finally put a cancel on my contract. I think it would have been a little more professional if she at least said something to me...an "ok, it's done, sorry we couldn't have made it work" would have been nice. Meh :coffee:


----------



## MellyH

Hmph. So unprofessional!

But OMG - less than two months!!!


----------



## MIZZYD

I can't wait to see pictures!! lol


----------



## MItoDC

A wedding journal?! I'm totes stalking! I LOVE WEDDINGS!


----------



## LillyTame

Welcome aboard, MItoDC! :flower: Our day is getting so close, things should start getting interesting again lol

We're starting to make all of our final payments and arrangements. I can say I officially get really excited when people ask me if I'm excited lol. Before it was just meh...yea, we are looking forward to it. Now it's EEEEK I'm getting married in less than 2 months :haha:


----------



## GingerPanda

Woohoo!


----------



## LillyTame

Well, we have ordered personalized M&Ms for the wedding! So cute! :cloud9: We want to do one other thing but are having a hard time agreeing on what. I think we have finally decided on Kona Coffee. If I can't find mini bags to slap a homemade "thanks for coming" label on then we may take bigger bags and divide them into smaller ziplock bags and then put those bags inside a nicer bag with label :thumbup: I'm so OVER party favors! :dohh:

My aunt (who is basically my mom) is the only one that has booked her flight so far :dohh: It kind of peeves me off that she just assumes she can stay at our place :growlmad: BUT that's my family for ya :roll: Think I'm going to lose my mind that week! I might splurge for her a room in town for a few days...peace of mind for me and she gets to see the city because where we'll be living by then is far enough away from town she wouldn't get to walk around and be nosey lol She is only coming for a week so maybe a few days before the wedding so she doesn't drive me batty.


----------



## MellyH

Hopefully she'll be more of a help than a hindrance in those few days - just make sure you have lots of little jobs lined up for her to do! Fold programs, put together centerpieces, pick up last minute things, etc etc.


----------



## Cowgirl07

I agree I would get her a room!


----------



## txbiscuit

I think it would be good to make sure she has a job to do. A room in town might also be a good idea. Maybe you could do something special together like get pedicures and you could give her a card saying how much she means to you. Then she won't think you're trying to keep her out of the way!


----------



## Fezzle

Good luck with your aunt! I think some of my extended family or friends would be like that. That's one of the reasons I think we'll end up eloping- the whole lead up to the wedding, and after would involve a lot of entertaining Americans, most of whom would never have been to England before and would probably not be able to visit again any time soon, so I'd feel pressure to spend time with them all doing things.


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Omg yes, get her a room! Can't believe how soon it will be!


----------



## LillyTame

I'm gonna be phone interviewed about my wedding by the local magazine! Apparently the DJ gave my name to a writer for the magazine "Ke Ola" because I am having my wedding in an unsual place and she wants to interview me for their wedding article :happydance:

https://keolamagazine.com/flipview/sum-fal_2014/#1

I noticed there are actual wedding pics in the magazine! I wonder if she'll want to come to our wedding, that would be SO awesome! But she said she is underdeadline so maybe she couldn't wait that long for our actual wedding...so maybe we'll just be a little blurb/filler. Still cool! lol But it's bi-annual, so maybe we'll be in the Winter/spring issue!


----------



## MItoDC

LillyTame said:


> I'm gonna be phone interviewed about my wedding by the local magazine! Apparently the DJ gave my name to a writer for the magazine "Ke Ola" because I am having my wedding in an unsual place and she wants to interview me for their wedding article :happydance:
> 
> https://keolamagazine.com/flipview/sum-fal_2014/#1
> 
> I noticed there are actual wedding pics in the magazine! I wonder if she'll want to come to our wedding, that would be SO awesome! But she said she is underdeadline so maybe she couldn't wait that long for our actual wedding...so maybe we'll just be a little blurb/filler. Still cool! lol But it's bi-annual, so maybe we'll be in the Winter/spring issue!

No way! That's so cool!!! :happydance:


----------



## Fezzle

How exciting!


----------



## GingerPanda

That is super awesome! How cool!


----------



## LillyTame

So I did the interview! She just asked a few questions about what we have planned and asked me to send some pics that could be printed with the article which should come out right before our wedding! So it'll just be a little blurp but we'll be in print! :happydance:


----------



## GingerPanda

Super awesome! I wish I could come to Hawaii and take pictures for you guys to send in to the magazine. :haha:


----------



## Cowgirl07

Awesome! I bet you want a million copies. :) I love taking pictures it's my new hobby.


----------



## MellyH

That's so cool!!!


----------



## Snackimals

Awesome about your magazine wedding! How exciting! Can't believe its almost here! You are feet away from the finish line! 
Sorry Ive missed a bit amiga :'(


----------



## LillyTame

OMG! I'm getting married NEXT month! :argh:

This weekend we go to Oahu for my dress fittings and to bring it home! It'll be IN MY HOUSE! :wacko: Since I needed to be on Oahu for 3 days we decided OH would come with me and we're calling it our pre-honeymoon :haha:

I've been emailing the planner for 2 weeks now (actually I sent 2 emails a week apart) saying hey we need to meet one last time before the wedding to go over everything, she still hasn't gotten back to me but she sent my invoice! :roll: :coffee:


----------



## Cowgirl07

Yay next month! 
I can not wait to see the dress, only a month and a half to go


----------



## GingerPanda

Heeeee!


----------



## MellyH

NEXT MONTH!!! That's so exciting. 

Bloody wedding planner though.


----------



## LillyTame

Want to strangle my planner! This is the email I sent Oct 20th:

"Aloha Kandi, two things this week. 

1. Our Oct invoice $500

2. What day can we meet up? I'm always avail Sat/Sun, except Nov 7-9 we will be on Oahu for my dress fitting."


This is the email I get from her today:

"I am open anytime on Saturday after 1:30pm in Waimea :) This SUnday I have a wedding :)"

:dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh: I can't wait to be done with her. She is supposed to relieve my stress, I swear she is my biggest stress! :dohh:


----------



## Cowgirl07

Ugh!


----------



## txbiscuit

I hope you're enjoying your pre-honeymoon!
https://smileys.smilchat.net/smiley/sea/bleuplage.gif


----------



## LillyTame

Pre-honeymoon was overall great! :thumbup: I say overall because it was OV time and I was riding a roller coaster of hormones :wacko: But OH handled it well :blush:

I'm still very much in love with my dress! :cloud9: I can't wait to wear it and I told OH I'll be wearing it to dinner every night for the 1st month to make up for what I paid for it :haha:

I didn't lose any weight as I had hoped I would :blush::dohh: But the dress still needed to be taken in 2 inches with the cincher I bought :thumbup: I'm going to try to walk as many days as possible to make sure I don't gain, and if anything, maybe lose a couple ounces. I don't think my back is very flattering. But nothing I can't ignore! I feel beautiful in that dress and I'm confident I will on my wedding day!

We found a shirt for OH! It's not what I had pictured, but at this point it was just finding a shirt that fit him. :coffee:

We are meeting with the planner on Saturday to go over final details.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Yay glad you had fun!


----------



## MIZZYD

Ohhhh the wedding is almost here!! So excited!!


----------



## MellyH

Nearly one month to go!! I can't wait to see the dress. :happydance:


----------



## LillyTame

One month from today! :wohoo:


----------



## txbiscuit

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9jK-NcRmVcw


----------



## GingerPanda

One month one month one month!


----------



## MellyH

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!

So, where are you at with the planning? What's left to do?


----------



## LillyTame

I will give a complete update after our Saturday meeting with the planner, but at this moment only thing I can think of is I have to make a grooming appt for Sophia and a spa appt for me! 

And buy plane tickets for a couple of my family members! :dohh: My cousin wasn't able to save enough for herself, her son and husband. So I'm gonna pay for 2 tickets. I really want her to come and enjoy Hawaii with her whole family. I think this is a once in a lifetime oppurtunity for them. They didn't ask. I offered. I actually had to pull it out of her that it was likely that she was coming on her own.


----------



## Cowgirl07

That's so nice of you lil, I think it's different if you offer vs. They ask or beg you to pay for them.


----------



## MellyH

That is definitely awesome of you and they won't forget it. And your day will be that much better for having them there! We paid for my husband's best friend and sister to fly out to Australia for the second wedding (they were both in the US for the first wedding) because we couldn't imagine the day without them. It was worth it.


----------



## Fezzle

Very nice of you- I'm sure they're grateful! If we have a wedding that includes guests, I would definitely pay for my brother at least to come over.


----------



## GingerPanda

LESS THAN ONE MONTH TIL YOUR WEDDING! :happydance:


That is super sweet of you to cover their plane tickets! What a once in a lifetime chance for them. I'm sure they'll remember it for the rest of their lives!


----------



## LillyTame

So I just realized I'll be nice and bloated and cranky and bitchy on my wedding day because I'll be in my tww! :dohh:

Anyway, so I met with the planner Saturday and I had my first meltdown. I just cried! I'm so frustrated with her (could be PMS too). I just wish she was more professional. She could have built more trust by promptly answering my emails, answering all the questions I had in my emails, and being on time for our meetings. I think she was offended that I was so frustrated, but I couldn't keep it in any longer. She just said, "don't worry we've done this a few times and your wedding is very simple, it will be fine." That really didn't make me feel better :wacko::dohh::nope:

We need to sign up for our marriage license online, order the lua (potty), get Sophia groomed, and buy the tickets for my family.

We made playlists for the wedding, we are going to do a Hawaiian/reggae theme for the music in the beginning at the reception and then play some more lovey dovey songs that we like later.


----------



## Cowgirl07

I'm glad you at least told her your frustration.


----------



## txbiscuit

I hate that she made you cry! :grr: I would not leave her a very positive review. You hire a planner to reduce your stress, not cause it. :hugs:

Regardless, I know your wedding will turn out beautifully.


----------



## Pirate

Agree with everything TX said! I know your wedding is going to be awesome and perfect! 

Just a tip on the Hawaii marriage license, pay them the extra $10 to expedite it. We got married in mid May, took the wedding officiant's advice to pay to expedite it, and still didn't get it in the mail until late August. If that is expedited, I'd hate to see what the normal processing time is!


----------



## LillyTame

wow. Ok, I'll have to remember that.


----------



## Ameli

Sorry for the stress...but I am so excited for your upcoming wedding! Wow it's so close now!!


----------



## LillyTame

I had another dream last night that we had to get married without all the things I bought...like my veil and fascinator, the cake topper, the RINGS! :dohh: But it was kind of cute...at the end we were kissing and laughing about all the stress of buying these things and then we forgot them anyway :cloud9:


----------



## Cowgirl07

Things go wrong it's okay. I had a friend get married then had her reception an hour away and forgot her guest book. So at her reception she had a glittery notebook instead. Where they asked people to write stories it worked out. :)


----------



## Kuawen

Ohh a countdown! :happydance: 

:hugs: I'm sorry to hear your planner has worn on your nerves. Mine did too but thankfully she couldn't stop my day from being perfect, and neither will yours! Your dream reminds me of what actually happened on my wedding day :haha: *squee* I'm just so excited for you and I hope the next 25 days zip by (productively)!

Edit: What Cowgirl said is right! I forgot the guest book too and all my bridesmaids began cutting paper hearts for people to sign instead!


----------



## txbiscuit

You guys will be so happy regardless of what happens. I love how in love you are!

:wedding:


----------



## MItoDC

Haha! I think I had some terrible dreams right before our wedding too! I just kept reminding myself that all that mattered was we were married by the end of the day - no matter what went wrong!


----------



## MellyH

Wooo countdown!

My recurring wedding nightmare was that I had forgotten to book my hair and make-up, and I would be standing at the aisle about to enter the church and only then would realise, and would be trying to shove my hair up into a ponytail. I had it even after I had booked all the hair and makeup appointments. Hell, I had it even after the wedding!!! It was such a weird thing for my subconscious to fixate on.

On the day, the actual mini-disaster was that I lost my shoes. :lol: But my mum had made me buy a back-up pair of flats for dancing that night, so I wore those instead. Of course, the length of the dress was cut for the heels I thought I would be wearing, so when I was walking up the aisle I kept stepping on the dress and I *so* thought I was going to faceplant in front of everyone. One of the photos of me walking in with my mum, you can see me smirking and whispering out of the side of my mouth to her, and I'm telling her "I'M GOING TO TRIP IN FRONT OF EVERYONE OH MY GOD." :lol:


----------



## LillyTame

So I don't think we'll get to go to Vegas for our Honeymoon. The timeshare is for 01/04-01/11, that's about the time we'll be moving to Washington! I think it would be too stressful to just get to the mainland and then leave the kitties in some strange place they don't know. At least 2 of the 3 cats don't do that great with change. So I would feel just awful moving and leaving them alone.

So we have decided to go to Kauai or Maui! we are probably going to go for 3 days at the end of the week after the wedding :happydance: I can't wait! We've never been to either and figured let's go while we are here instead of saying for the next 20 years "oh we gotta go back there" :dohh: lol


----------



## Cowgirl07

Makes sense, they always say it's fun to explore your own back yard.


----------



## GingerPanda

Definitely sounds like a good idea!


----------



## Pirate

That sounds so fun!


----------



## txbiscuit

I for one am jealous!


----------



## LillyTame

Last payment to planner, done!
Port-o-potty, done!
Tickets, done!

I ended up buying 3 tickets :dohh: Just last night the tickets were cheaper but my aunt wanted me to wait, I guess so I'd be buying the 2 tickets at the same time that she bought her daugher's. So I logged in today and the tickets were WAY higher! That would be for tickets to get everyone on the same flights as my aunt. Well she still can't purchase the one extra ticket till after midnight so I just bought all 3 tickets on the cheapest flight I could find before those prices go up again and told her to pay me when she gets here. So her daughter, son-in-law, and grandson wont be on the same flights as her, oh well.

I need to make Sophia's grooming appt and me a mani/pedi appt.

Some of my female coworkers are throwing me a little shower tonight! I call it my hen-do :haha: Just some pupu's and drinks after work at someone's home.

That's ALL I can think of! I'm almost done!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Have fun! 
Ugh tickets suck.


----------



## txbiscuit

I hope you have a great hen do!


----------



## GingerPanda

Enjoy your hen-do, lovely bride-to-be!


----------



## LillyTame

Good news: Maui Honeymoon, booked! :happydance:

Bad news: AF is due that weekend! :dohh::brat:


----------



## GingerPanda

Awww, boo! That sucks!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Boo I hope she doesn't come at all, or manages to behave herself.


----------



## Fezzle

I hope that uninvited witch doesn't crash your wedding!


----------



## LillyTame

Sophia's grooming appt, booked :cat:

Marriage license, applied for :thumbup:

I need to make a mani/pedi appt for myself, get the car detailed, and clean my house! :haha:


----------



## GingerPanda

It's weird for me to think about applying for the license being a big deal. We went to the county courthouse, told them we wanted to get married, signed a paper saying where we worked, showed them our IDs, and they gave us the license on the spot. :shrug:


----------



## txbiscuit

19 days! I'm so excited. The countdown has really begun now! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Cowgirl07

19 days! Goodness I need to get Dh something for our anniversary. Lol


----------



## Fezzle

Wow- it's sooooooo close!


----------



## LillyTame

Meh, it's not a terribly big deal, but still something we have to do. Now that we've paid for it and filled out the application we need an appt with somebody to do something or another:shrug: and then we get the license :haha: My planner is supposed to make that appt :coffee::roll: I emailed her as soon as we filled out the app, let's see how long before she gets back to me.

OH couldn't remember his divorce date:dohh: And couldn't find the paperwork (he has it, I've seen it, but with the move can't find it). I was about to have a fit AND facebook a message to the ex and ask her! :haha: Luckily for OH I texted my friend who had recently gotten married to ask her would that be rude of me to message the ex (she blocked OH when he refused to pay her car insurance any longer) and she told me she had forgotten her date too and so they just put an approximate date in and wasn't questioned. She said they basically just want to know that it's been more than 30 days or something like that. So we just approximated the date. Phew!


----------



## Pirate

Yeah, hubs was previously married too and we ended up hauling the divorce paperwork all the way to Hawaii just in case and didn't even need it. He just needed to know the county and state where it was finalized and the approximate month and year. The lady at the Department of Health even told us that as long as he was sure it was finalized and he knew the year that it was good. :)


----------



## Fezzle

That's encouraging! I need to get that stuff sorted out in case we elope, but my birth certificate is in NJ and my divorce certificate in NC.


----------



## tammym1974

:hi: Lovely lady.

2 more weeks. :happydance:


----------



## Pirate

Tomorrow is December. You get married in December!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MellyH

LESS THAN TWO WEEKS! Holy shizballs. You must be jumping out of your skin. THIS IS SO EXCITING!


----------



## MIZZYD

so close!!!


----------



## GingerPanda

You are getting married *THIS MONTH*!

:dance:<3:dance:<3:dance:


----------



## Cowgirl07

Next week your getting married.


----------



## MItoDC

Getting down to the wire! So excited for you!


----------



## Renaendel

I am so excited for you. It seems like you were just making this thread. :D


----------



## MellyH

Eeeeeeee THIS MONTH! Mere weeks away. You're going to look amazing.


----------



## GingerPanda

Ten days!


----------



## LillyTame

You guys are too cute! :rofl:

Here we are! A little more than a WEEK away! :wacko: *faint*

Everything is ready! Next week is going to be sooooo busy! We have family coming in Mon-Thurs! I have dental appt and nail appt, Sopia has a grooming appt, we have our wedding license appt. I'm tired just thinking about it!(Also gonna try to get labs in on OH, but let's not go there)

The magazine article about our plans for the wedding came out! I love it! But have only been able to find ONE copy! :shrug: It was supposed to come out Monday, but we're thinking maybe I'm just looking too early! I've looked at SEVEN locations and just found that one! We'll look around again this weekend.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Looks great my now famous friend. our little lil is getting married in 9 days! So excited I can not wait to see the dress.


----------



## Fezzle

So exciting- I can't wait to see pictures! I remember when "12-13-14" seemed so far away!

Love the picture in the magazine! I hope you find more copies!


----------



## MIZZYD

How cool about the magazine!


----------



## GingerPanda

Model material, for sure!

I remember designing the save the dates and thinking "this date is forever away!" :haha:


----------



## Renaendel

Did you manage to find more copies? The pictures and article turned out so good. Just a few more days until you are home free and married. :happydance:


----------



## Squig34

Moving over here for now - wow I hope the next few days fly in til you're standing on that beach! (The beach! In December!)


----------



## aknqtpie

How did I not know about this journal??? I will have to catch up later :)


----------



## LillyTame

I haven't found any more copies, going to look this weekend.

I KNOW! I thought 12/13/14 would never get here! Seems like last month we were doing those save the dates! :dohh:


----------



## MellyH

That's so awesome! The white rocks on black is always so gorgeous. 

SINGLE DIGITS!!


----------



## Pirate

Lil, I thought of you last night as we were decorating our tree. When we got married we bought a Christmas tree ornament at one of those touristy booths at the International Marketplace in Waikiki and had it personalized with our names, wedding date, and the beach we got married on. Anyway, the ornament is two bears getting married on a beach and it made me think of you. So close!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cowgirl07

one week, I hope all your prewedding plans go well.


----------



## LillyTame

I'm up waiting for OH to wake up so we can clean house. That's our plan for today...clean house top to bottom since we expect visitors and my sister will be staying with us. Tomorrow is Sophia's grooming appt and we'll run errands and do some final shopping.

Pirate, you're lucky you have your names on it or I'd be trying to convince you to send me that ornament! It sounds adorable! :cloud9:


----------



## Pirate

LillyTame said:


> I'm up waiting for OH to wake up so we can clean house. That's our plan for today...clean house top to bottom since we expect visitors and my sister will be staying with us. Tomorrow is Sophia's grooming appt and we'll run errands and do some final shopping.
> 
> Pirate, you're lucky you have your names on it or I'd be trying to convince you to send me that ornament! It sounds adorable! :cloud9:

It's similar to this. :)


----------



## GingerPanda

Aww! We have an ornament, too. My mom had it made for us. It doesn't have anything to do with beaches, but it does have a picture of hubs and I on our wedding day inside it. Which... is the only picture I have of hubs and I on our wedding day, now that I think about it! :haha:

I'm going to go get it!



OMG, hubs looks so weird to me with hair!

Edit: Damn it, they're sideways. I don't know why. It opens like a locket. On the opposite side from the picture, it has our names engraved in it, and our wedding date (October 19th, 2008). He's so damn tall. It was probably hard for my mom to get a picture where we'd both fit in the heart. :haha:
 



Attached Files:







WP_20141206_006.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 6









WP_20141206_007.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Cowgirl07

It's pretty we got an ornament as a wedding gift it's etched glass so it's hard to read in pictures but it says our last name, first name and year we were married.


----------



## Fezzle

I love those ornaments! GP- you are adorable in yours!

I'm starting a tradition of getting one for each year- so far we just have two though! Last year's was a campervan to commemorate our two weeks in the campervan in France (our first holiday), and this year it's one for the new house with a key.


----------



## Fezzle

Also- OMG less than a week now! EEEEEK!


----------



## LillyTame

I'm going to look for ornaments now when we go on our honeymoon :thumbup:


----------



## Pirate

I can't believe its so close!!!!!!!!


----------



## MIZZYD

I wish we would have gotten ornaments from our wedding, honeymoon, etc. This year was the first year we got one.


----------



## MellyH

How is this week going Lilly? I bet it's flying by. :D :happydance:


----------



## aknqtpie

Where are you guys going for your honeymoon??


----------



## LillyTame

Melly, I still feel like things are moving slowly, I'm ready for the chaos! :rofl: Maybe things will speed up tonight when OH's dad gets in town. He will be staying with us for at least tonight. Tomorrow MIL, SIL and nephews get in.

aknqtpie, we were going to go to Vegas but the timing was bad with us possibly moving to Washington in Jan (still waiting for all the paperwork to go through, so may not be moving to Feb!). So we decided to go sooner after the wedding and decided on Maui because neither of us have been there.


----------



## txbiscuit

I haven't been to Maui, but I think I would prefer it to Vegas. 

I hope everything continues to go smoothly! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## aknqtpie

I love Maui! I will be there next October!! If you like wine.. definitely go check out their winery!!


----------



## lamago

Wow maui! (Sp). I'd love that cost there some day. So excited for your wedding!


----------



## Pirate

Just a few days!!!!!


----------



## LillyTame

Up early, can't sleep. Butterflies in my tummy. :cloud9:

OH's dad spent the night with us. The cats don't know what to think, I don't have a lot of guests lol

Today his mom, sister, and nephews get in.:thumbup:

Another reason we picked Maui over Vegas is because we are so close. We should take advantage of that now versus leaving and then always saying we'll come back.


----------



## aknqtpie

It's funny.. it is actually cheaper for us to fly to Hawaii from Alaska than it is to fly to many places in the States. I am not complaining though.. it's why I can attempt to go every other year! If you are moving to Washington, there are usually some good deals from Seattle on Alaska Airlines :)


----------



## Cowgirl07

I agree go to places in your area while your there. I lived in Wyoming for two years and never saw Yellowstone I regret it.


----------



## MellyH

Definitely finish seeing Hawaii before you move to the mainland!

Guests definitely sped things up for me. :lol:


----------



## Squig34

Maui will be fab - just the thing for a honeymoon to relax after all the wedding stress!


----------



## LillyTame

Yes! Melly, guests have definitely made the last two days go by faster! :wacko::dohh: lol I've just been pooped the last two nights!

Today we are having a BBQ at the beach house my inlaws rented, so this will be the 1st time the two families meet! This should be interesting! :haha:

My sister comes in pretty late tonight, 9pm. She is the last out of town guest I'm expecting.....except!...I think my uncle might be trying to sneak in. My FIL (he went to the airport with us to pick up my fam) said he overheard my cousin saying something about an uncle might be coming. And then last night when I talked to my grandma she said "Did your uncle get in?". I find it odd that no one knows if he is coming or not and he never sent his RSVP back. :shrug: So we'll see!

My FIL ended up staying with us for 3 nights! Totally unexpected lol. But we don't mind. What I can't handle is a whole family! lol He'll go stay with friends starting tonight and then my sister will be with us. :thumbup:

I'm having issues with allergies (oh no!). My right eye is all itchy and burny and red and puffy! I'll probably try benadryl later, I've been avoiding it because it dries me out so and makes me so sleepy. I did take my long lasting allergy med though, to see if that would help...it did unstuff my nose and stopped the sneezing at least.

I don't know when I'll get around to sharing pics here and definitely won't be sharing all, so if you have facebook let me know via PM and we'll exchange info.

OK, off to get my day started (after I check a couple journals heehee).


----------



## Renaendel

Wooho two days. Embrace the chaos. It is going to be such a fabulous wedding. Maui for a honeymoon just sounds like a dream.


----------



## aknqtpie

So close!! Well if I don't get a chance to before you get overly busy.. I hope you have a great Wedding Day.. and just try not to stress over the small stuff.. no one will notice if anything goes wrong, and just relax and have fun. :)


----------



## Fezzle

I hope the allergies go away. It sounds like everything is coming together! That's really exciting about your families meeting!


----------



## MellyH

It's going to be AMAZING!! Hooraaaaaaay!!!

If you come back and check this, I always find a warm salt/saline eye bath helps with my itchy hay-fever eyes. You can do it with a glass, warm water, and a half teaspoon of salt. Dissolve the salt and press the lip of the glass under your eye and tilt your head back. Then open your eye and look around side to side/up and down and rinse your eye really well. It always helps with my redness/soreness/itchiness.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Yay!


----------



## Nicki123

Had to pop by Lil to say have an AMAZING wedding. Will think of you on 13th and I look forward to being inundated with photos on fb afterwards x


----------



## Pirate

So excited for you! Hope your allergy issues go away soon!


----------



## GingerPanda

I'M SO EXCITED FOR YOU! Eeeeee! :happydance:

Definitely hope your eye feels better soon!


----------



## Fezzle

OMG tomorrow you'll be a married woman!!!


----------



## MIZZYD

Tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GingerPanda

I can't believe tomorrow will finally be here! So excited for you!

Enjoy your last day as a bachelorette! Tomorrow, you'll become a WIFE! :cloud9:


----------



## Cowgirl07

Yay!


----------



## Kuawen

Tomorrow!!! :wohoo:


----------



## Squig34

Hope you have a fab day tomorrow!


----------



## MItoDC

Tomorrow!! I hope you have an absolutely fantastic day and a gorgeous wedding! I know I'm not the only one who can't wait to see pictures!!


----------



## Kiki1993

I'm late here but been reading through your journal! 
Have a great day tomorrow! :happydance:


----------



## Renaendel

Congratulations! I know you aren't married yet, but by this time tomorrow you will be Mrs. lillytame, wife to your other half. :flower::flower::hugs:


----------



## lamago

Happy day, congrats! The day is only 30 minutes away here is LA!


----------



## MIZZYD

I know you most likely won't be on here to see this before you get married, but I wanted to say congrats!!!


----------



## tammym1974

:wohoo:

Today's the day. Can wait to see your dress!


----------



## Fezzle

Have a great day!


----------



## GingerPanda

Wanted to pop on early this morning to tell someone who has become one of my best friends online and in real life congratulations on marrying an amazing man. You are such a strong and special woman, and you deserve every single ounce of happiness life sends your way. You are going to be an absolutely gorgeous bride today! Can't wait to see your pictures, darljn'. I know you'll be beaming!

Congrats, love! Give your HUBBY and the girls a hug for me!

:wedding:


----------



## Cowgirl07

Have a wonderful day lil. I can not wait to see pictures, this day will go so fast for you. Hugs and love to you, your Dh and the kitties.


----------



## aknqtpie

Happy Wedding Day!!!


----------



## Squig34

Hope you're having the BEST day! Congratulations!


----------



## Kuawen

Happy Wedding Day!!! Wishing you and your new hubby the perfect day and a lifetime of happiness together! Congratulations! :flower:


----------



## MellyH

Oh, I hope today is everything you wanted and more. :hugs: I can't wait to hear all about it.


----------



## GingerPanda

Enjoy your first day as a Mrs! :cloud9:


----------



## lamago

Congratulations Mrs! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## LillyTame

Aloha, ladies! It's official, I'm Mrs. Bear lol :cloud9:

This is just a short update, as I'm on my phone.

The week leading up to the wedding got gradually busy and then chaotic! But nothing major. The actual day of the wedding was just perfect (minus my planner being late....which meant the ceremony was late). We turned our phones off so I have a few before and after pics that I'll share with you guys as soon as I can. The planner says it'll be a couple weeks but he'll send teasers.

OK, Gotta get some sleep, its going to be another long day. Our families are still around and we are showing them around the island tomorrow.

(tx, you can share the pic I texted you if it's not a lot of work to do so.)


----------



## Squig34

Yay! Wishing you all the best for your married life; can't wait to see sone pics :)


----------



## Cowgirl07

Yay your a Mrs. I'm glad everything went well. :)


----------



## GingerPanda

Congraaaats! Enjoy being a newlywed!


----------



## txbiscuit

https://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e38/sortasandy/IMG_20141213_113022_8271_zps4ff6ecf3.jpg


----------



## Cowgirl07

Beautiful!


----------



## MellyH

Oh my goodness, stunning!! The birdcage veil is perfection. Look at you!!!


----------



## GingerPanda

Absolutely STUNNING! Your dress is absolutely perfect!


----------



## Kuawen

GORGEOUS!!! :cloud9:


----------



## Renaendel

I just love the dress and the facinator. It came together so perfectly.


----------



## Fezzle

You look absolutely gorgeous! Congratulations!


----------



## lamago

What a beautiful bride!


----------



## Squig34

Beautiful pic!


----------



## Renaendel

Are you getting settled into your new place now? How are the kitties taking the excitement?


----------



## aknqtpie

Beautiful! I love the veil.. so classic :) Congrats again!!!


----------



## MIZZYD

You look beautiful! Congrats again!


----------



## Ameli

You were such a beautiful bride! Congratulations!!


----------



## tammym1974

Awww...Lil. You look beautiful. 

Congrats, Mr. & Mrs. Bear.


----------



## LillyTame

OK ladies, I have a moment to myself...only 3 family members left and they leave this afternoon :happydance: We are so BEAT! :wacko:

Here are a few of my fav pics for you:


----------



## Fezzle

Those pictures are so beautiful- that last one really cracks me up! Her little face!


----------



## MIZZYD

OMG love the pictures!! You guys look very happy!


----------



## aknqtpie

I love how your dress contrasts on the black sand beach!!! How cool!! And kitty cracks me up :) So cute!!


----------



## MellyH

I agree, the white dress on the black sand is stunning. As are you!!!


----------



## Kuawen

:happydance: LOVE the pictures!! You two look so good together and Sophia is so pretty in her dress!


----------



## Squig34

LOVE your pics! Very amused by the one of your kitty :)


----------



## tammym1974

You both look so happy. And that kitty...:cloud9:. It looks like she's posing.


----------



## MItoDC

Oh my gosh! You were such a GORGEOUS bride! So happy for you two! The pictures are phenomenal - and I love the cat one! lol! Hope you have a great holiday now!


----------



## LillyTame

Welp....I'm an old married lady now! :jo: :haha:

Thank you, everyone, for all the wonderful comments! :cloud9::hugs:

There were some bumps before and after the wedding, just probably the usual chaos, but my wedding day was perfect (except started an hour late because the planner was late) and I LOOOVED my dress! I was so comfortable and the wind was blowing and it was just flowing behind me! I wore it from 11am till way past dark! I need to find somewhere to have it cleaned and specially stored.

The planner came through in the end, as far as I can tell lol. Everything was such a blur! The main thing is I didn't have to give too much direction and could focus on getting dressed and taking pics. She only came to me for a couple things. 

I can't wait to see the rest of the professional pics.

Oh...and for our honeymoon, we got to consummate our marriage the 1st night then AF came :dohh:


----------



## aknqtpie

AF ruins everything... Glad you at least got to consummate it :)


----------



## Kuawen

:grr: AF! I feel for you, Lil :hugs: the witch came for me during my wedding too. And then again six months later on our honeymoon. :dohh: She certainly has a knack for being there when you least want her! But congratulations all the same :D


----------



## Cowgirl07

Congratulations glad it went smoothly, af was leaving the day of our wedding and started on my honeymoon a month later.


----------



## LillyTame

We got our marriage license today! :happydance: I wasn't expecting it to come that fast! In fact just yesterday I printed the temporary one. :thumbup:

Today I am a step closer to moving! Seattle's HR dept called today and wanted to confirm my projected date so they can send me my firm offer! :wohoo: I will officially transfer to Lakewood, Washington on Feb 8th! Time to get packing!:thumbup: I'll be checking my email like a mad woman today and Friday for the confirm offer letter, that's what makes it official. I'll call the lady again on Monday if I haven't gotten it.

P.S. Still no wedding pics yet, girls. I'll give the photographer till next week, that will be 3 weeks. Then I'll ask him for an date estimate of when I'll get them :coffee:


----------



## GingerPanda

Woohoo! Can't wait to see the photos!

Aaaand, can't wait til you get your official offer letter! Your _LIFE_ is happening! :happydance:


----------



## Cowgirl07

So exciting


----------



## MellyH

Oh my goodness, it's so close suddenly!!! You'll be here on the mainland! Just up the coast from me. :lol:


----------



## Fezzle

Ooh so soon now!


----------



## tammym1974

Congrats on the job offer. I think 2015 is going to be good to you. :flower:

Happy New Year!


----------



## Pirate

So excited for you, Lil! 2015 is going to be a great year for you!


----------



## Renaendel

How exciting for you to have the job stuff shaking out. My best friend still loves it up there. She has a really great RE also. There are so many resources that you will have up there!


----------



## aknqtpie

I am in Seattle at least a few times a year.. if I were ever to move to the continental US.. that is where I would go. Love it there!


----------



## LillyTame

Pics are in! :happydance: I'll definitely get some up here this weekend, there are a lot to go through! I want to order prints to go out with our thank you cards, so I know I'll be going through them this weekend :thumbup:


----------



## Cowgirl07

yay


----------



## GingerPanda

Yay, I'm so excited!


----------



## Renaendel

:thumbup:


----------



## LillyTame

Sorry, it's pretty much just us because I didn't want to post other people.





































A fly had landed on this cupcake lol


----------



## aknqtpie

So pretty!!! Thanks for sharing the pictures with us!


----------



## Cowgirl07

So beautiful


----------



## Kuawen

Awww so beautiful! :cry: <-happy tears!


----------



## txbiscuit

So beautiful! You guys look so happy and in love. <3


----------



## Fezzle

They are all beautiful! Thanks for sharing them. I might also do some sort of accent colour. The blue really worked!


----------



## LillyTame

Thank you, ladies!

I'm really happy with the way the blue stood out! I think we used just enough, I haven't seen anything that I wished was or wasn't blue.


----------



## Renaendel

Perfect, just perfect photos! So beatiful.


----------



## LillyTame

One last pic that my sister took on her phone. I really like this one. I'm trying to decide if I want to leave it as is or play with the lighting more. 

I call it "the calm before the storm" :haha:


----------



## Cowgirl07

I love it!


----------



## Fezzle

Great pic!


----------



## lamago

They all look great! my favorite is the one at the beach with you two sitting on the sand! Just lovely!


----------



## MellyH

The pops of blue are awesome, so pretty.

And one of my favourite pictures was one my sister took on her phone as well! A quiet moment away from the crowd. Those can be the best.


----------



## MIZZYD

Love the pix! Beautiful!


----------



## MItoDC

Seriously, seriously gorgeous pictures!!!


----------



## Nicki123

Oh Lil what beautiful photos. You looked amazing... So so happy for you x


----------

